# A typical day in the life of an Oilfield Electrician...



## dronai

Besides the corrosion, did you have a short ?


----------



## btharmy

Thank goodness for Chico. It held the old seal off together until you were able to replace it. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> Besides the corrosion, did you have a short ?


Nope, our company has a quarterly bonus. It's based off of several things. One of those things is an SOR. A Safety Observation Report. Part of your bonus is based off of if you submit these. The operators bonus is divided among them accordingly. There is roughly 20 operators in my area. The mechanics bonus is divided among them accordingly. There is currently 5 mechanics in my area. The welders bonus is divided among them accordingly. There is currently 3 welders in my area. The Instrument and Electrical Technician has one guy to get the bonus divided to. Oh yeah, that's me, the badåss mutha fücka. 

I often get emails informing me of theses electrical hazards. 80 eyes are always better than two, right. :thumbup:

The company that employs me has an excellent safety record, even though some of these guys are pretty dumb, we still look out for one another. 
Dronai, did you empty your inbox, I tried responding to your message, but it was full.


----------



## RobRoy

btharmy said:


> Thank goodness for Chico. It held the old seal off together until you were able to replace it. :thumbup:


That fitting was all Chico! The part where the wires are visible, was exposed by a touch of the hand! I just did some 1-1/2 EYS replacements in a vault. I didn't take any pics though, because it was friggin hot in there. I wanted out quick. Lol:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama

Water froze and busted the seal? Or just forty years old and gave up?


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> Water froze and busted the seal? Or just forty years old and gave up?


Probably more like the old age thing. Lol. If you notice, somebody did properly pack and pour that fitting. Look at the placement of the wire bundle.


----------



## denny3992

Didnt know they made split sealoffs... Bet theyre cheap.... Not


----------



## HARRY304E

:sleep1:
























:laughing:


Good Job RobRoy you've got the best gig...:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

denny3992 said:


> Didnt know they made split sealoffs... Bet theyre cheap.... Not


EYSR. The R stands for retrofit. :whistling2:
I believe a 2" EYSR costs around $400. You don't have to interrupt service, or in this case, shut downs two gas compressors when a $20,000 pig is being sent in from offshore!


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> EYSR. The R stands for retrofit. :whistling2:
> I believe a 2" EYSR costs around $400. You don't have to interrupt service, or in this case, shut downs two gas compressors when a $20,000 pig is being sent in from offshore!


Id love to work with u one day... U get to do the coolest shi+


----------



## mark35

denny3992 said:


> Didnt know they made split sealoffs... Bet theyre cheap.... Not


Holy crap, I didn't even realize that was a two piece uh, thingy. Here I am thinking you were going to repull all those conductors, cool.


----------



## glen1971

Cool job Rob.. PITA to do, but like you say, definately better than a shutdown and repulling everything...

Not sure if you've seen it, but one client up here did some testing and found the fiber in older seals contains asbestoes.. Not sure what vintage that would be, but just a note to keep in mind...


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> Cool job Rob.. PITA to do, but like you say, definately better than a shutdown and repulling everything...
> 
> Not sure if you've seen it, but one client up here did some testing and found the fiber in older seals contains asbestoes.. Not sure what vintage that would be, but just a note to keep in mind...


I had the old EYS removed, and new EYSR installed with Chico poured in less than an hour. Not that much of a pain in the arse, compared to what could have been done!

I have boxes of rubber gloves. This fiber was more like a putty. I don't know if that was a result of being in the conduit for longer than I've been alive, or what!
I've been to asbestos training, so I am pretty aware of what's out there. We have all kinds of crazy chemicals, steam, extreme gas/air pressure, deadly gases, out in the field. The list goes on. People hardly ever think about asbestos, yet it was widely used in the past, and still exists in many areas.


----------



## Elephante

How did you remove the old rusty piece out without shorting the wires out ?Did you carefully chisel the fitting out real careful?


----------



## RobRoy

Elephante said:


> How did you remove the old rusty piece out without shorting the wires out ?Did you carefully chisel the fitting out real careful?


Two hammers, and plenty of practice. I know how to crack that metal almost down to a science. The Chico breaks out by hand.


----------



## Jlarson

I had to bust a bunch of nasty ones the other day, they all just came apart with a hit, the 1/2" of chico and all the fiberglass insulation and cig butts packed in to fill space too. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Today was an easy day. :thumbup:


----------



## 3xdad

Bust'n theives and hook'n sh!t up.

This thread is RobRoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19

Have you researched the split seal that you have in the picture? I thought they would be a great solution until I found that there is no listing on the product. You have to read the data sheet very closely.
The following is from an expert in the hazardous location business.


> Ask your friendly local Crouse-Hinds rep for the EYSR’s UL Category Code and/or E-Number. You can attempt to find it yourself at the UL Online Certification Directory. (A hint: the Category Code for _Conduit Fittings for Use in Hazardous Locations_ is EBNV; Crouse-Hinds' “E-Number” is E-10279)
> 
> C-H is notorious for claiming “compliance” or, sometimes, “compliances or certifications” for products that aren’t NRTL certified. EYSRs are CSA Certified but not as a NRTL. Note they are even accepted in Division 1 in Canada. In this case, ESYR's are definitely CSA "certified" for Canada, but it is only C-H’s opinion that EYSRs “comply” with UL 886 and 1203 (sort of like a “CE” mark) and are acceptable in Division 2 – but they aren’t UL listed.
> 
> EYSRs have two NEC problems – even in Division 2:
> 
> Both ends are not threaded as required by 501.10(B) (1) (2).
> That neoprene gasket in the unthreaded end violates 501.30 because the small “set screws” are not identified for bonding.


----------



## RobRoy

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Have you researched the split seal that you have in the picture? I thought they would be a great solution until I found that there is no listing on the product. You have to read the data sheet very closely.
> The following is from an expert in the hazardous location business.
> 
> [/LIST]


I've read that in the past. I'm with you on this. :blink:


----------



## walkerj

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Have you researched the split seal that you have in the picture? I thought they would be a great solution until I found that there is no listing on the product. You have to read the data sheet very closely.
> The following is from an expert in the hazardous location business.


I know people say you never know everything but for christ's sake I think you know everything.


----------



## don_resqcapt19

walkerj said:


> I know people say you never know everything but for christ's sake I think you know everything.


I can't take credit for that. I did not know that until it was pointed out to me by Bob Alexander. Here is his bio from the Mike Holt site.


> Bob Alexander received his BSEE from Louisiana Tech University and is a Registered Professional Engineer in California. He has been involved with several major engineering and construction projects nationally and worldwide, primarily in the process and power generation industries. Currently, he owns a consulting firm specializing in classified (hazardous) location solutions, system reliability and electrical safety compliance.
> 
> He has served on several national technical and safety committees, including the NEC, NFPA 70E, NFPA’s Committee for Electrical Equipment in Chemical Atmospheres, the American Petroleum Institute’s Subcommittee on Electrical Equipment, and several IEEE/IAS/PCIC working task groups.
> 
> He has published / presented IEEE papers on IEC installations, classified (hazardous) locations and electrical reliability. He is a member of NFPA, IEEE and the NSPE.


----------



## walkerj

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I can't take credit for that. I did not know that until it was pointed out to me by Bob Alexander. Here is his bio from the Mike Holt site.


Yea I know who he is. 

Are you still a mod there?

I love that forum but there is no app so I don't participate. 
I only forumalize on my phone nowadays so that's why I spend my time here. 

George Stolz said there may be an app in the making???


----------



## BBQ

walkerj said:


> I know people say you never know everything but for christ's sake I think you know everything.


When I see don quote me I just always assume I screwed up and am about to be schooled. He is a sharp guy and rarely shoots from the hip. I have much respect for him.


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> I've read that in the past. I'm with you on this. :blink:


I wondered how it mated with the pipe?


----------



## HARRY304E

walkerj said:


> Yea I know who he is.
> 
> Are you still a mod there?
> 
> I love that forum but there is no app so I don't participate.
> I only forumalize on my phone nowadays so that's why I spend my time here.
> 
> George Stolz said there may be an app in the making???


I go on there with my iPhone and it works well,,what type of phone are you using?


----------



## walkerj

HARRY304E said:


> I go on there with my iPhone and it works well,,what type of phone are you using?


I have an iPhone but it is just such a pain to navigate with the constant zooming in and scrolling left to right.


----------



## walkerj

I wish I had a job like this guy. 

Small jobs by yourself and always a lot of different aspects on each one. 

I am green with envy.


----------



## RobRoy

walkerj said:


> I wish I had a job like this guy.
> 
> Small jobs by yourself and always a lot of different aspects on each one.
> 
> I am green with envy.


At the same time, many large projects. Getting ready for five new oil pumping unit installs. Waiting on the drilling rig. :thumbup:


----------



## walkerj

RobRoy said:


> At the same time, many large projects. Getting ready for five new oil pumping unit installs. Waiting on the drilling rig. :thumbup:


Large like large for one guy or large like 3000A and 4" rigid?

Just curious


----------



## walkerj

Keep the pictures coming. 

I think you should have your own section. 

And so should piperunner.


----------



## Jlarson

I like all the crescent wrenches laying around, I used to work with a guy that would have a cow if anyone did that with SS tube fittings, but that was high purity stuff not cal work on the beach. I heard later they hired a guy that liked to use channies on everything, cause he used to be a fence installer. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj

Jlarson said:


> I like all the crescent wrenches laying around, I used to work with a guy that would have a cow if anyone did that with SS tube fittings, but that was high purity stuff not cal work on the beach. I heard later they hired a guy that liked to use channies on everything, cause he used to be a fence installer. :laughing:


I thought you were supposed to use a crescent on delicate metals like brass?

That's what my old man taught me. 

He hit me on the head with some one time for using channies on something we were building. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jlarson

We used combo wrenches on the stainless stuff and flare wrenches and/or those smooth jaw channies and smooth jaw pipe wrenches on brass and Al fittings.

Now I reach for a pliers wrench, wish I had found those things sooner.


----------



## walkerj

Jlarson said:


> We used combo wrenches on the stainless stuff and flare wrenches and/or those smooth jaw channies and smooth jaw pipe wrenches on brass and Al fittings.
> 
> Now I reach for a pliers wrench, wish I had found those things sooner.


What tf is a pliers wrench


----------



## Big John

walkerj said:


> What tf is a pliers wrench












It's what kick-ass would look like with PVC handles.

They don't replace every instance a Crescent would be useful, but they come close.


----------



## walkerj

Big John said:


> It's what kick-ass would look like with PVC handles.
> 
> They don't replace every instance a Crescent would be useful, but they come close.


Well I know what I'm looking for tomorrow


----------



## sparky970

RobRoy said:


> Today was an easy day. :thumbup:



Crystal makes some nice stuff. That's a slick looking Wally box too


----------



## RobRoy

sparky970 said:


> Crystal makes some nice stuff. That's a slick looking Wally box too


It's like $12,000 for that Wally box!:whistling2:


----------



## Elephante

What s that instrument measuring? Wally box thingy?


----------



## RobRoy

walkerj said:


> Large like large for one guy or large like 3000A and 4" rigid?
> 
> Just curious


Here's a quick recap of a typical pumping unit setup. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Elephante said:


> What s that instrument measuring? Wally box thingy?


It's a pressure source. A high pressure calibrator that I use to calibrate the many safety devices out in the field. I keep it full with the 2500 psi nitrogen bottle in the back of my truck.


----------



## don_resqcapt19

walkerj said:


> Yea I know who he is.
> 
> Are you still a mod there?
> 
> I love that forum but there is no app so I don't participate.
> I only forumalize on my phone nowadays so that's why I spend my time here.
> 
> George Stolz said there may be an app in the making???


Yes I am still a mod there.


----------



## nolabama

walkerj said:


> Well I know what I'm looking for tomorrow


You will not use em as often as you think. Lol or at least I don't.


----------



## RobRoy

This was how I spent my Friday afternoon, working a 12 hour day. 










This is a smart pig, that came from an offshore platform. 










It's a dirty pig. :thumbup:










Not so dirty now. 










I'm not going to lie, I got paid to sit down, and get caught up on some computer work for over 2 hours. The hardest thing I had to do, was operate the jib crane. :whistling2:


----------



## denny3992

I often wondered exactly what they looked like, thnx for sharin


----------



## jza

What is that?


----------



## RobRoy

jza said:


> What is that?


Pigging in the context of pipelines refers to the practice of using pipeline inspection gauges or 'pigs' to perform various maintenance operations on a pipeline. This is done without stopping the flow of the product in the pipeline.

Pigging has been used for many years to clean larger diameter pipelines in the oil industry. Today, however, the use of smaller diameter pigging systems is now increasing in many continuous and batch process plants as plant operators search for increased efficiencies and reduced costs.

Pigs are also used in oil and gas pipelines: they are used to clean the pipes but there are also "smart pigs" used to measure things like pipe thickness and corrosion along the pipeline. They usually do not interrupt production, though some product can be lost when the pig is extracted. They can also be used to separate different products in a multiproduct pipeline. 


This was a smart pig. It is a $20,000 piece of equipment that we use to see various aspects of our oil and gas lines coming into the gas plant from off shore.


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Pigging in the context of pipelines refers to the practice of using pipeline inspection gauges or 'pigs' to perform various maintenance operations on a pipeline. This is done without stopping the flow of the product in the pipeline.
> 
> Pigging has been used for many years to clean larger diameter pipelines in the oil industry. Today, however, the use of smaller diameter pigging systems is now increasing in many continuous and batch process plants as plant operators search for increased efficiencies and reduced costs.
> 
> Pigs are also used in oil and gas pipelines: they are used to clean the pipes but there are also "smart pigs" used to measure things like pipe thickness and corrosion along the pipeline. They usually do not interrupt production, though some product can be lost when the pig is extracted. They can also be used to separate different products in a multiproduct pipeline.
> 
> This was a smart pig. It is a $20,000 piece of equipment that we use to see various aspects of our oil and gas lines coming into the gas plant from off shore.


2nd hand but i heard they used to have a pig that counted weld joint and they could determine where it was by how many joints it passed?


----------



## RobRoy

It was a pretty slow day for me today. So I got paid to clean off my trusty rusty bender. :thumbup:



























Since I didn't get off of work until 10:30 last night, I have no complaints from today's easy day. 








I used the "proper" LB fitting here, due to the previous knocking on my improper use of an LBY.


----------



## RobRoy

denny3992 said:


> 2nd hand but i heard they used to have a pig that counted weld joint and they could determine where it was by how many joints it passed?


This may be true, but I don't think it is possible for us, since our pipeline is at least 100' in the ocean!:boat:


----------



## nolabama

I thought you were knocked for a union.... Lol. Looks good. Prettier than anything I have built in a while.


----------



## RobRoy

A little early morning bucket truck fun.


----------



## ponyboy

RobRoy said:


> A little early morning bucket truck fun.


Early morning was 4 hours ago Holmes haha. I like being in the bucket on a nice calm morning


----------



## RobRoy

ponyboy said:


> Early morning was 4 hours ago Holmes haha. I like being in the bucket on a nice calm morning


I was in it at 5 am. Almost 4 hours ago. Lol


----------



## RobRoy

This is the gear and chain inside of one of our rotaflex pumping units. It's a big mother fücker.


----------



## nolabama

When you say big? Like ten foot?


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> When you say big? Like ten foot?


There's a shovel in the bottom left of the picture as a reference.


----------



## glen1971

I'd like to get a picture of a flywheel on one of the gas compressors out this way... It tips the scales at around 13.5 tons and is about 8' across... If the chance comes up, I'll try and grab one and post..


----------



## nolabama

I have one about that size. I ride it sometimes as it goes around. It's not meshing with anything I can get hung up in....and its brutally slow.


----------



## RobRoy

PLC upgrade on one of our gas compressors.


















This is where most of the magic happens. 








Getting all my crap lined out. 


















As you can see from the six conduits I stubbed up out of the ground, this project has been anticipated. 



















All of the current safety devices on this setup are fed from this 1/2" conduit, all sharing the same common. As you can see from these pics, I am making the main trunk line in 1", and fingering off to devices in 3/4". All devices will have their own common. To make this more fun/complicated, take your pick, I have to work my new conduit in with the existing piece of crap in place until the shutdown! Fun stuff.....









Of course, my day is never complete, if I don't have to go do a quick little project as soon as I get setup at my other site......


----------



## LARMGUY

I'm glad they got the skid positioned where you had the stub ups.


----------



## RobRoy

LARMGUY said:


> I'm glad they got the skid positioned where you had the stub ups.


That skids been there for like twenty years. I ran those stub ups last year. :thumbup:


----------



## dronai

Rob, I don't see a plc or the cards in there ?


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> Rob, I don't see a plc or the cards in there ?


Ok, so the PLC next door currently has two input cards, which have 16 points available on each card. We currently have 32 inputs available. 
The new enclosure has been built with two Ziplinks, which have 32 inputs per card, enabling us to have doubled our inputs at 64 inputs available. Basically, we only need 6 more inputs, but why not upgrade the shít out of it, so we only have to do it once. :thumbup:
I've had a few drinks, so I hope this makes sense. I'll be after it again tomorrow, and I'll follow up my progress. I will get some shots of the current PLC setup too. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY

RobRoy said:


> That skids been there for like twenty years. I ran those stub ups last year. :thumbup:


That explains the accuracy because I know no swamper would get it that straight.


----------



## RobRoy

I used 8 unions in the last two days!!!:laughing:
Does that by any chance qualify me to become a brother?:whistling2:


----------



## Big John

RobRoy said:


> ...I used 8 unions in the last two days!


 _:no: Piperunner_ is gonna write you out of his will. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy

RobRoy said:


> I used 8 unions in the last two days!!!:laughing:
> Does that by any chance qualify me to become a brother?:whistling2:


I always buy them expecting to use them but then I say **** it and man up haha


----------



## ponyboy

Big John said:


> :no: Piperunner is gonna write you out of his will. :laughing:


That's funny stuff right there


----------



## RobRoy

ponyboy said:


> I always buy them expecting to use them but then I say **** it and man up haha


There is no way in hell you'd be able to even think about manning up here. There's a good reason why I always have plenty of unions on my truck, and in our many sea trains. Sometimes putting one in will save a lot of time, and also help avoid a costly unplanned shutdown!


----------



## ponyboy

RobRoy said:


> There is no way in hell you'd be able to even think about manning up here. There's a good reason why I always have plenty of unions on my truck, and in our many sea trains. Sometimes putting one in will save a lot of time, and also help avoid a costly unplanned shutdown!


Oh without a doubt I can tell from the pics. The stuff you do and what I do with rigid is like apples and oranges


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Ok, so the PLC next door currently has two input cards, which have 16 points available on each card. We currently have 32 inputs available.
> The new enclosure has been built with two Ziplinks, which have 32 inputs per card, enabling us to have doubled our inputs at 64 inputs available. Basically, we only need 6 more inputs, but why not upgrade the shít out of it, so we only have to do it once. :thumbup:
> I've had a few drinks, so I hope this makes sense. I'll be after it again tomorrow, and I'll follow up my progress. I will get some shots of the current PLC setup too. :thumbsup:


Are thise like AB's ifm modules correct?


----------



## denny3992

Why run all that extra wire for a common to each device... All that money wasted....im guessing u fuse each too? 


From a maint guy thank u for thinking of us!


----------



## RobRoy

denny3992 said:


> Why run all that extra wire for a common to each device... All that money wasted....im guessing u fuse each too?
> 
> 
> From a maint guy thank u for thinking of us!


Not only do I build this, and install it, but I maintain it too. :thumbup:
My boss, "the mastermind", and the engineers come up with the rest of the crap. 
The way this gas compressor/Chiller package is setup is terrible. Now, there is going to be a touchscreen that says which device is in alarm, not a bunch of old murphy tattletales. I'll get a pic of that on Monday.


----------



## Jlarson

RobRoy said:


> Now, there is going to be a touchscreen that says which device is in alarm, not a bunch of old murphy tattletales. I'll get a pic of that on Monday.


The alarm function in the Cmore panels is pretty nice.


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> I used 8 unions in the last two days!!!:laughing:
> Does that by any chance qualify me to become a brother?:whistling2:


Can I ask why there is a drain (ECD15) on the top of a tee? (In the tee to the right of the tube union..) Just wonderin...


----------



## sparky970

glen1971 said:


> Can I ask why there is a drain (ECD15) on the top of a tee? (In the tee to the right of the tube union..) Just wonderin...


They are drain/breathers. This one is breathing. :laughing:


----------



## walkerj

I like your custom name on the pipe wrench


----------



## Big John

walkerj said:


> I like your custom name on the pipe wrench


 Gotta pay extra for that brand of Ridgid. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> Can I ask why there is a drain (ECD15) on the top of a tee? (In the tee to the right of the tube union..) Just wonderin...


In answer to your question, I would have to go with it is there because whoever ran that conduit ran out of 1/2" plugs, and decided to use a drain plug. :laughing:


----------



## sparky970

RobRoy said:


> In answer to your question, I would have to go with it is there because whoever ran that conduit ran out of 1/2" plugs, and decided to use a drain plug. :laughing:


Money well spent at $35 each.


----------



## RobRoy

sparky970 said:


> Money well spent at $35 each.


Yeah, but I'm sure at that guys hourly rate, he saved them a shít ton of money!:whistling2:

I'm going to replace that plug tomorrow with the proper one, even though I have 20 + 1/2" drain plugs on my truck. Good eye Glen1971.:thumbup:


----------



## nolabama

sparky970 said:


> Money well spent at $35 each.


Yeah but when your doing that kinda work you got that stuff everywhere. We were chastised for using a 2 " gaub instead of an LB but 4 guys idle while waiting on a fitting we don't have. Yeah no.


----------



## dronai

I don't see how you would run it without the use of the T's. You would have Junction boxes, or more runs of conduit to do the same thing.


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> I don't see how you would run it without the use of the T's. You would have Junction boxes, or more runs of conduit to do the same thing.


At each of those Tcondulets with an open port, there will be seal rite connecting to each device. The unions, which look almost like a coupling, are essentially cheaters, as the conduit does not have to be threaded together so to speak.


----------



## RobRoy

This is a temporary install I did for a 25kva xformer to power all the RVs for the big drilling rig. There was some pretty hoaky shít that I had to correct when looking at their cords for their trailers!
The other pics is my oilfield/residential work. Lol


----------



## stuiec

Big John said:


> Gotta pay extra for that brand of Ridgid. :laughing:


Custom tools are the best......


View attachment 25889


----------



## RobRoy

Had the audit today on our pipelines from the State Fire Marshall. I came across these problems yesterday at two different rectifiers. The first pic is my quick fix job to get the cathodic protection working again. It was a new fire Marshall, and he spent two days going through all the records. Today, myself, two of our pipeline guys, and an engineer, spent 11 hours with this Fire Marshall Bill, giving him the tour of the pipeline. He was checking everything, including operators schedules, and since they worked 12 hour shifts, how far did they have to commute to work!


----------



## RobRoy

Let me tell you something!!!!


----------



## RobRoy

Here's our 22" line. 

The day went well, considering all of my cathodic protection equipment tested out fine. Plus, I got to see a baby pelican and a baby hawk.


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Here's our 22" line.
> 
> The day went well, considering all of my cathodic protection equipment tested out fine. Plus, I got to see a baby pelican and a baby hawk.


What does the cathodic protection do? Anti spark or rust or neither?


----------



## RobRoy

denny3992 said:


> What does the cathodic protection do? Anti spark or rust or neither?


Cathodic Protection (CP) is a technique used to control the corrosion of a metal surface by making it the cathode of an electrochemical cell.[1] A simple method of protection connects protected metal to a more easily corroded "sacrificial metal" to act as the anode. The sacrificial metal then corrodes instead of the protected metal. For structures such as long pipelines, where passive galvanic cathodic protection is not adequate, an external DC electrical power source is used to provide sufficient current.

Cathodic protection systems protect a wide range of metallic structures in various environments. Common applications are; steel water or fuel pipelines and storage tanks such as home water heaters, steel pier piles; ship and boat hulls; offshore oil platforms and onshore oil well casings and metal reinforcement bars in concrete buildings and structures. Another common application is in galvanized steel, in which a sacrificial coating of zinc on steel parts protects them from rust.


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Cathodic Protection (CP) is a technique used to control the corrosion of a metal surface by making it the cathode of an electrochemical cell.[1] A simple method of protection connects protected metal to a more easily corroded "sacrificial metal" to act as the anode. The sacrificial metal then corrodes instead of the protected metal. For structures such as long pipelines, where passive galvanic cathodic protection is not adequate, an external DC electrical power source is used to provide sufficient current.
> 
> Cathodic protection systems protect a wide range of metallic structures in various environments. Common applications are; steel water or fuel pipelines and storage tanks such as home water heaters, steel pier piles; ship and boat hulls; offshore oil platforms and onshore oil well casings and metal reinforcement bars in concrete buildings and structures. Another common application is in galvanized steel, in which a sacrificial coating of zinc on steel parts protects them from rust.


Thnx for the lesson!


----------



## RobRoy

No problem. Cathodic protection is actually pretty fascinating. I'll be repairing the failed line tomorrow that was in the previous pics. This cable is direct burial, so all I have to do is trench, and have a laborer fill in the dirt when I'm done!


----------



## RGH

Rob...you always work on cool chit:thumbup:.....I have to change out a grease encased filthy motor later....which will be surrounded by hydraulic fluid....fun...


----------



## RobRoy

RGH said:


> Rob...you always work on cool chit:thumbup:.....I have to change out a grease encased filthy motor later....which will be surrounded by hydraulic fluid....fun...


I have a great job. It was funny, a couple weeks ago, my boss bought us lunch. I was talking about taking a vacation to go up north, since I have a couple months of paid vacation! His response to me, was there is a long line of guys waiting to take my place. You should of seen the looks some of the operators had on their faces. I understand this, and laughed about it. It is true, and that's why I do whatever I can to be a valuable asset to our company. And yes, he always approves my vacations. Lol


----------



## Jlarson

I like doing solar powered CP way out in BFE. No one to bother me and I get to run the mini ex :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

The start of my Friday. I am digging ip the test station to refeed the new conductor. This is basically an above ground splice for the #4 CP direct burial conductor, so the splice is not in the dirt. 














































These are some of the new toys I ordered with my cable. It is some new half cells, one for testing the anodes off of our pier in the ocean water, and the others are for the pipe to soil testing. There is also a grounding fishing pole there, which is used when I need an extension for my digital multimeter to the half cell.


----------



## Switched

When I grow up, I want to work with you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Elephante

Hey rob Roy you make my romex work look soooo boring.lol You deal with some pretty neat stuff.


----------



## RobRoy

I had to end my day by driving up to our remote antenna site to troubleshoot an air conditioner in one of the rooms. As you can see, it was pretty lively up there today!


















This black widow was the biggest I've ever seen. So big I didn't even want to smash her. The inside dimension of the vent on the left is 12".









And this was basking in the sun under the door I needed to go into!


----------



## Switched

I have all all kinds of creatures come out of houses, panels, old buildings, but thankfully I haven't had to run into one of those while working.

Now camping and fishing, that is another story.


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> I have all all kinds of creatures come out of houses, panels, old buildings, but thankfully I haven't had to run into one of those while working.
> 
> Now camping and fishing, that is another story.


I could've easily killed the snake, but it wasn't rattling at me, so why bother. It was almost like it knew it was Friday, and gave me the look of "I'm just basking in the sun, don't fück with me, and I won't fück with you.


----------



## Switched

Where are you located? Along the coast right, around Ventura or Oxnard area?


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Where are you located? Along the coast right, around Ventura or Oxnard area?


Right on the money


----------



## ce2two

Like around the victoria exit on the 101...


----------



## Switched

I get down the coast that direction a couple of times a year, I just like to take the Highway 1 and 101 drives when I can. 

As much as Cali hates the rigs off of the coast, they sure look cool lit up at night from the cliffs and beaches!


----------



## RobRoy

ce2two said:


> Like around the victoria exit on the 101...


Or the state beaches exit on the 101.:thumbsup:


----------



## Switched

My father in law is friends with one of the higher ups at the nuclear plant in San Luis Obispo. I'm trying to get him to see about a special tour of the place.

Not likely to happen, but you never know if you don't ask. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## ce2two

RobRoy said:


> Or the state beaches exit on the 101.:thumbsup:


That exit is the one after california street exit...i stop and eat lunch at the state beach you speak of s/b 101...where the motor homes park next to the shore..amtrack runs by very close to shore..Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

ce2two said:


> That exit is the one after california street exit...i stop and eat lunch at the state beach you speak of s/b 101...where the motor homes park next to the shore..amtrack runs by very close to shore..Beautiful :thumbsup:


I was going to go there today. Now I wish I'd have stopped there!!!


----------



## RobRoy

Out with the old, in with the new. 









This fitting is still good, right?


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> Out with the old, in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fitting is still good, right?


What caused the damage? Salt water corrosion? Fault? I can't remember the last time I've installed galvanized fittings or conduit.. Usually aluminum with fiberglass JBs...


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> What caused the damage? Salt water corrosion? Fault? I can't remember the last time I've installed galvanized fittings or conduit.. Usually aluminum with fiberglass JBs...


Right on the beach! :thumbup:


----------



## Switched

You have to start explaining what the stuff is and what it does....helps those of us who have no idea what you are doing think you are even cooler than you probably are.:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> You have to start explaining what the stuff is and what it does....helps those of us who have no idea what you are doing think you are even cooler than you probably are.:laughing::laughing::thumbup:


Sorry. :whistling2:

This job was replacing the obviously bad fittings that were feeding two motors, and two vibration safety devices that are for cooling fans. I did this twice, but only took pictures of the two, as they looked completely identical. 

The last two pictures was of an old junction box that had a big rusty hole in the top of it. It was feeding some lighting over our 16 KV switchgear. 

I don't have any pics for today, as I got paid to sit at the courthouse all day to fight a mountain biking ticket I received last month. I had to wait five hours, listening to crackheads plead not guilty, just so I could tell the judge "not guilty", and schedule a court date.
My favorite moment of the day, was one of the inmates argued with the judge, when he was told he couldn't be anywhere near Walmart anymore. :laughing:

Oh, as for the being cool part....... The temperature of the gas running through the cooling lines above my head was around 220°, so I was pretty freaking far from cool yesterday!:whistling2:


----------



## Switched

I used to do a lot of work on a pier in Santa Cruz, pretty cool place to work. Part of our safety equipment was a life jacket.:laughing:

Even the stainless steel braces and fittings rusted out all over the place. They started just using PVC with expansion fittings for most all of the electrical installations.


----------



## Jlarson

RobRoy said:


> The last two pictures was of an old junction box that had a big rusty hole in the top of it. It was feeding some lighting over our 16 KV switchgear.


A bunch of partially used or unused barrier strips stakons and a big box to run a couple lights. That's a getting paid by the hour job if ever there was one :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> A bunch of partially used or unused barrier strips stakons and a big box to run a couple lights. That's a getting paid by the hour job if ever there was one :laughing:


It was for our old sand dump panel, that had 4 other conduits that were plugged off. That enclosure used to serve a useful purpose, and had been there for quite some time. The lighting circuit was the only thing left. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Rebuilt this old centrifuge for one of our facilities. Cleaning it up in our cut lab. I want one of these explosion proof fluorescent lights I installed in here a while back for my garage. I have a spare, I should ask my boss if I could make it go away!:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

I was having one those days today. One of those days where I don't feel like working. The POCO needed me to open up some disconnects, as they were replacing a power pole with a bank of transformers on them. This break was just a little slap in the face. 
Then I get the wonderful call from my boss that I need to stop what I'm doing and go pick up some orifice plates from a shop that is 3 hours away. 6 hours of getting paid to drive with the AC on while in cruise control never sounded so good to me as it did today! :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

My payment for this job was free drinks at the bar, and bacon wrapped filet mignon. This was a reminder of why I dislike residential, and love what I do. It was way too fúç[email protected] hot to be stuck in this garage yesterday!!!


----------



## Switched

Well, if you ever want to learn how to do "Real" electrical work, just PM me!:laughing::laughing::lol::lol:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Well, if you ever want to learn how to do "Real" electrical work, just PM me!:laughing::laughing::lol::lol:


We were at the bar, and my buddy was telling somebody about this awesome "dogleg" we put in the conduit. :laughing:
By we, he meant him fetching me a beer every time mine went empty. I was explaining to him that there are alot of hacks out there that can't bend a good offset, and those bends are called dog legs. :thumbup:


----------



## 360max

nice pics Rob, those of us who run a lot of conduit appreciate the visuals on good looking conduit runs:thumbup:, hacks just say its a waste of time.


----------



## RobRoy

So, today I had to break out all of this concrete for two 2" conduits for a new anode bed for a new Cathodic Protection Rectifier. This concrete was leftover from a workshop that was put in in the 80s. It was straight up pure bullśhìt. 










Since the anode bed is drilled down to around 300 feet, there is natural seepage that occurs. Hence the blue seepage bucket you see here. 










This is the enclosure where the qualified CP Tester, (me:whistling2, takes his monthly readings. 









I'll have some more pics tomorrow, as I was called to go put out a fire at a different lease, so I had to clean up and leave quickly.


----------



## Switched

How deep do you have to dig your trenches?

Do you have to follow the NEC, or do they have their own set of guidelines?


----------



## RobRoy

This ones 18". It's getting covered back up with concrete, but I needed the depth for the handhole box. I'll update this tomorrow. Our inspector goes off the NEC. He's a county inspector, but we deal with him so often, he signs the stuff off before he even shows up. I had mentioned this earlier somewhere, that I'm pretty sure he just likes to check out all the cool shît we have going on.:thumbup:

Sometimes, well, most of the time, my trenches are 24-36". I mostly have a backhoe operator as my digging partner.:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

This is a little 60 amp 120VAC to 13.8VDC precision regulated power supply for a little project up in the boonies. :thumbup:


----------



## Switched

Oh, we can't talk anymore. You like guns and are union!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Oh, we can't talk anymore. You like guns and are union!:laughing::laughing:


I swear, I only use the electrical worker to start my BBQ!:laughing:


----------



## nolabama

RobRoy said:


> This is a little 60 amp 120VAC to 13.8VDC precision regulated power supply for a little project up in the boonies. :thumbup:


Who makes that power supply


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> Who makes that power supply


It's made by Tripp•Lite. 
It's from Grainger, and it was $472. You need one?:whistling2:
It's for the centrifuge in some of the previous pics. That centrifuge is 12 Volts and pulls 41 amps under full load. The power supply was cheaper than the centrifuge. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama

No thanks. I pay a little less for mine. They dont need to be real precise either.


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> No thanks. I pay a little less for mine. They dont need to be real precise either.


This was a spur of they moment thing. Hence the ordering from Grainger!:laughing:
Where do you order them from at a better price? I get a lot of power supplies, but usually not this large.


----------



## nolabama

RobRoy said:


> This was a spur of they moment thing. Hence the ordering from Grainger!:laughing:
> Where do you order them from at a better price? I get a lot of power supplies, but usually not this large.


We use a large unit for for radios? Not sure if thats all they are for. I get them from a marine radio supplier. I dont know the name off the top of my head. Its around two bills I think.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

RobRoy said:


> So, today I had to break out all of this concrete for two 2" conduits for a new anode bed for a new Cathodic Protection Rectifier.


 Why don't you use a concrete cutting company?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> It's like $12,000 for that Wally box!:whistling2:


Far cry from the old analog WT's. What were you checking Rob?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> It's made by Tripp•Lite.
> It's from Grainger, and it was $472. You need one?:whistling2:
> It's for the centrifuge in some of the previous pics. That *centrifuge* is 12 Volts and pulls 41 amps under full load. The power supply was cheaper than the centrifuge. :laughing:


Is that part of your companies nuclear division?:laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> This ones 18". It's getting covered back up with concrete, but I needed the depth for the handhole box. I'll update this tomorrow. Our inspector goes off the NEC. He's a county inspector, but we deal with him so often, he signs the stuff off before he even shows up. I had mentioned this earlier somewhere, that I'm pretty sure he just likes to check out all the cool shît we have going on.:thumbup:
> 
> Sometimes, well, most of the time, my trenches are 24-36". I mostly have a backhoe operator as my digging partner.:whistling2:


It's probably one of the few stops were he doesn't have to argue.


----------



## RobRoy

Awg-Dawg said:


> Why don't you use a concrete cutting company?


There was several questionable conduits underneath the concrete, and my boss didn't want to risk cutting into them.


----------



## RobRoy

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Far cry from the old analog WT's. What were you checking Rob?


I use that for testing and calibrating our many pressure devices. I am pretty sure I posted some pics of it in use earlier in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Last week, two of our remote facilities had two air compressors stolen. So, I went up there yesterday. 










I installed the camera right below the solar panel. :whistling2::thumbup:



















So, my boss called me today. The thieves stole another air compressor again last night. The cameras I installed were unnoticed. :whistling2:
Looks like I'll be doing the long drive back up to get the memory cards, and you better believe I will post the pics like I did of the last thieves we caught stealing wire!:thumbup:


----------



## Wireless

RobRoy said:


> My payment for this job was free drinks at the bar, and bacon wrapped filet mignon. This was a reminder of why I dislike residential, and love what I do. It was way too fúç[email protected] hot to be stuck in this garage yesterday!!!


Is that receptacle for the garage opener fed through the strip?


----------



## RobRoy

Yes it is.


----------



## Big John

RobRoy said:


> ...So, my boss called me today. The thieves stole another air compressor again last night. The cameras I installed were unnoticed. :whistling2:
> Looks like I'll be doing the long drive back up to get the memory cards, and you better believe I will post the pics like I did of the last thieves we caught stealing wire!:thumbup:


 You need to start a whole new thread: A Typical Day Fighting Crime In the Oil Fields. Fill it with nothing but all the stings you guys run.

I love seeing these a**holes get caught.


----------



## RobRoy

Big John said:


> You need to start a whole new thread: A Typical Day Fighting Crime In the Oil Fields. Fill it with nothing but all the stings you guys run.
> 
> I love seeing these a**holes get caught.


My boss made a video of the last guys we caught. These cameras take 3 pictures every second. I can't wait to see the new footage, because the way I angled the cameras, there's no way that they could drive up without getting the license plate!:thumbup:


----------



## nolabama

That looks like a mil spec grade camera. Prolly have pics day or night.


----------



## Wireless

RobRoy said:


> Yes it is.


Are you allowed to feed non lighting circuits through the strip?


----------



## HackWork

Wireless said:


> Are you allowed to feed non lighting circuits through the strip?


If it's listed for through-wiring then yes. Also, I believe 410.64(C) would allow it in this case as well.


----------



## nolabama

HackWork said:


> If it's listed for through-wiring then yes. Also, I believe 410.64(C) would allow it in this case as well.


He traded it for a bar tab. It's governed by a whole different AHJ....


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> He traded it for a bar tab. It's governed by a whole different AHJ....


I also had breakfast, and bacon wrapped filet mignon!:whistling2:

That camera is badass. I have it armed from 1800 to 600, as there shouldn't be anybody there from that time. It takes great night vision pics as well. :thumbup:


----------



## nolabama

RobRoy said:


> I also had breakfast, and bacon wrapped filet mignon!:whistling2:
> 
> That camera is badass. I have it armed from 1800 to 600, as there shouldn't be anybody there from that time. It takes great night vision pics as well. :thumbup:


Expensive? I need some "deer" camera's


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> Expensive? I need some "deer" camera's


This is the brand here. Reconyx. 
http://www.reconyx.com/shop/Security_Series:_Surveillance_&amp;_License_Plate_Capture_Cameras/96

There are some good ones for around $150. Just Lougle "recon cameras"


----------



## RobRoy

New cathodic protection rectifier install today. 









This is the new shunt box for our new anode bed. 

















The old anode bed has 4 out of the 14 still working, so it will stay hooked up until they all fail.


----------



## walkerj

RobRoy said:


> New cathodic protection rectifier install today.
> 
> This is the new shunt box for our new anode bed.
> 
> The old anode bed has 4 out of the 14 still working, so it will stay hooked up until they all fail.


What's the matter?
Can't bend an offset?:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

walkerj said:


> What's the matter?
> Can't bend an offset?:laughing:


No, I don't know what I am doing. :whistling2:


----------



## Switched

If that was on the East Coast it would have been done in SE Cable.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> If that was on the East Coast it would have been done in SE Cable.:laughing::laughing:


That cable there is CP direct burial cable. Ironically, my backhoe operator called me while I was installing this. He dug through 8 of these CP cables today! looks like somebody is in for some underground splicing tomorrow. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

I'm making the drive to get the memory cards out of our security cameras. I'll put up the D-Bag crooks as soon as I can!:thumbup:


----------



## Holt

Waiting in anticipation


----------



## RobRoy

Holt said:


> Waiting in anticipation


Did you see the last ones I posted?


----------



## Holt

RobRoy said:


> Did you see the last ones I posted?


Of the snake wrestler and crack daddy .... sure did :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Holt said:


> Of the snake wrestler and crack daddy .... sure did :thumbup:


The crackhead was actually an illegal immigrant from Mexico. He got a free ride home to visit his familia. 

I've got 18 pictures captured from Saturday night. :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

I just want to go ahead and thank these crackheads for the 15 hours of overtime this week so far, 13 of which were spent driving with the AC on!


----------



## RobRoy

A little update on the thieves. They are doing it when the sun comes up. 
So I programmed the arm time to be 24 hours, and am currently driving back to Butt F&cked Egypt to change out the SD cards. I'm gonna get these fūckers!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

I caught the security guard pushing his truck in 105° weather! :laughing:
This poor guy is probably making minimum wage. What a śhittty night, no air conditioned truck for him to sit in!










Thank this post if you appreciate the humor in this picture!:thumbup:


----------



## Switched

RobRoy said:


> I caught the security guard pushing his truck in 105° weather! :laughing:
> This poor guy is probably making minimum wage. What a śhittty night, no air conditioned truck for him to sit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank this post if you appreciate the humor in this picture!:thumbup:


That just sucks! Tell the kid to apply for an apprenticeship somewhere.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cow

That takes a nice picture! I was expecting some grainy POS picture like you usually see on surveillance footage!:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> That just sucks! Tell the kid to apply for an apprenticeship somewhere.:thumbsup:


A nice 16 hour day today. It's funny you say that, because the poor kid was still there when I showed up this morning, telling me he was looking for a better job. I told him to look into the IBEW jatc. :thumbup:


----------



## Switched

RobRoy said:


> A nice 16 hour day today. It's funny you say that, because the poor kid was still there when I showed up this morning, telling me he was looking for a better job. I told him to look into the IBEW jatc. :thumbup:


I think there are too many good people in crappy jobs because they just don't know where to look, good man!


----------



## nolabama

Switched said:


> I think there are too many good people in crappy jobs because they just don't know where to look, good man!


I was like that for years. Last three jobs I had I got out of the classifieds. Sucked


----------



## BBQ

This typical day has lasted almost two months ....... I hope you are getting double time.


----------



## RobRoy

BBQ said:


> This typical day has lasted almost two months ....... I hope you are getting double time.


You know I was. :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I caught the security guard pushing his truck in 105° weather! :laughing:
> This poor guy is probably making minimum wage. What a śhittty night, no air conditioned truck for him to sit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank this post if you appreciate the humor in this picture!:thumbup:


Too bad the picture does not have voice,,I'll bet he was cussing his head off:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Too bad the picture does not have voice,,I'll bet he was cussing his head off:laughing:


I'll upload some better pics when I get off work today. You can see he is not too happy about the situation.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I'll upload some better pics when I get off work today. You can see he is not too happy about the situation.


That looks like a little toy truck anyhow so he's probably pissed all the time:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Finished up this gas compressor PLC upgrade project yesterday. 














































Before, (farmers hit this Jbox to one of our valve vaults) 








Good as new. 

















Finished up the day with a little cathodic protection reading after the new rectifier install the other day.


----------



## Switched

Okay, time to fess up. You know you are just following the real electrician around and taking pictures of his work!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Okay, time to fess up. You know you are just following the real electrician around and taking pictures of his work!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


I do follow after myself, as I don't have anybody to clean up the mess I make!:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

Who hit that box with their truck..?:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Who hit that box with their truck..?:laughing:


Strawberry pickers


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> Strawberry pickers


Send them a thank you card.:laughing:

Good work out there keep the pictures coming..:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Bead blast Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## stuiec

RobRoy said:


> Bead blast Friday. :thumbup:


Just me, but I prefer the 'before' version.


----------



## RobRoy

stuiec said:


> Just me, but I prefer the 'before' version.


WHAT THE  IS WRONG WITH YOU?


----------



## RobRoy

Just kidding. My lazy boss was gonna throw it out. I like cleaning up tools. I blasted some rusty ass dikes last week. :thumbup:


----------



## Switched

RobRoy said:


> Just kidding. My lazy boss was gonna throw it out. I like cleaning up tools. I blasted some rusty ass dikes last week. :thumbup:


I was thinking something totally different!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Sandblast? Chemical cleaning?

Cutting edge still OK?


----------



## RobRoy

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Sandblast? Chemical cleaning?
> 
> Cutting edge still OK?


Sand blast, and the cutting edge is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

I did this today for my backhoe operator. He recently broke his ankle and is on crutches. The stucco guy cut through the cold water bond, and it was corroded off, before the connection. I didn't look in the code book, but I don't see anything wrong with the #4 I ran through the studs to bond it. Correct me if I am wrong, but I am not going back to change it. I also tied in the two 1" PVC conduits down below the panel.


----------



## Switched

Did you make sure that the bonding jumper is in place as well? We usually nail that at the water heater, hot, cold, and gas all in one place.


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Did you make sure that the bonding jumper is in place as well? We usually nail that at the water heater, hot, cold, and gas all in one place.


He recently had a tankless water heater installed. I didn't look to see, but I would imagine it is. :whistling2: it was 88°, and my air conditioned house was calling my name. :thumbup:


----------



## Switched

Well.....On that note, I would imagine it was disconnected. It almost always is.

But....As long as you're comfortable in the AC, who cares!:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Well.....On that note, I would imagine it was disconnected. It almost always is.
> 
> But....As long as you're comfortable in the AC, who cares!:laughing:


I'll ask him to check, and if it is, I'll go hook it up the way it should be.


----------



## dronai

Rob, do you guys ever talk about Fracking ? Just watched a documentary


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> Rob, do you guys ever talk about Fracking ? Just watched a documentary


Which documentary did you watch. Give me a minute, and I will post a link with the "proper" information. I am very well informed about fracking. :thumbup:


----------



## Switched

RobRoy said:


> Which documentary did you watch. Give me a minute, and I will post a link with the "proper" information. I am very well informed about fracking. :thumbup:


Of course you are!

Look, we all know that fracking will eventually cause Cali to have a major earthquake sending the coast directly into the sea. I am okay with this......I will then be ocean front!:thumbsup:


----------



## dronai

I don't know which, but the focus was on NG Hydraulic Fracking, and the side effects.


----------



## RobRoy

Published by CIPA (California Independent Petroleum Association):

Environmental Groups Caught Falsifying Science
Critics of hydraulic fracturing often raise fears about groundwater pollution, air pollution, seismic activity and cancer risks. National news agencies are finding claims based on distortion of facts and complete falsehoods.
Hydraulic fracturing has attracted national attention because advances in technology have unlocked billions of dollars of oil and natural gas reserves, leading to a boom in production, jobs, profits, and an increase in the amount of petroleum products developed in North America. Environmental groups have long despised the burning of fossil fuels in favor of renewables. The increase in the natural gas supply has significantly lowered prices, effectively making wind and solar uncompetitive for large scale electricity generation.
One of the clearest examples of false claims comes from Barnett Shale plays in North Texas, where natural gas drilling began about a decade ago. Opponents of hydraulic fracturing say breast cancer rates have spiked exactly where intensive drilling is taking place and nowhere else in the state. The claim is used in a letter delivered to New York's Governor Andrew Cuomo by environmental activists and by Josh Fox, the Oscar-nominated director of "Gasland," a film that criticizes the industry. In a new short film by Fox called “The Sky is Pink,” he tells viewers in an ominous voice that "In Texas, as throughout the United States, cancer rates fell — except in one place— in the Barnett Shale."
One small problem - researchers haven't seen a spike in breast cancer rates in the area. According to the Associated Press, Simon Craddock Lee, a professor of medical anthropology at the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center in Dallas disputed the cancer numbers. Another top scientist, David Risser, an epidemiologist with the Texas Cancer Registry, said in an email that researchers checked state health data and found no evidence of an increase in the counties where the spike supposedly occurred. Susan G. Komen for the Cure, a major cancer advocacy group based in Dallas, said it sees no evidence of a spike, either.
When asked about his misrepresentation of the facts, Fox responded by citing a press release from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that doesn't support his claim, and a newspaper story that Risser said is "not based on a careful statistical analysis of the data." Despite the evidence, Fox stands by his statement indicating the claim of unusually high breast cancer rates was "widely reported" and said there is "more than enough evidence to warrant much deeper study."
A national environmental activist group, Food & Water Watch, claims “Fracking throughout the country is linked to thousands of cases of water contamination.” Hydraulic fracturing has been used more than a million times over more than six decades, and there’s never been a case of fracturing fluids migrating through thousands of feet of rock into shallow groundwater formations. 
U.S. Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Lisa Jackson has reaffirmed Food & Water Watch’s statements are false on several occasions. In front of a Congressional hearing Jackson stated, “In no case have we made a definitive determination that the fracking process has caused chemicals to enter groundwater.” In other settings Jackson has commented, “I’m not aware of any proven case where the fracking process itself has affected water.”
Another instance where fears haven't been confirmed by science is the concern that radioactivity in drilling fluids could threaten drinking water supplies. Critics of hydraulic fracturing note the deep underground water that comes up along with gas has high levels of natural radioactivity. Since much of that water, called flowback, was once being discharged into municipal sewage treatment plants and then rivers in Pennsylvania, there was concern about public water supplies.
But in western Pennsylvania, the Pittsburgh Water and Sewer Authority did extensive tests and didn't find a problem in area rivers. State environmental officials said monitoring at public water supply intakes across the state showed non-detectable levels of radiation, and the two cases that showed anything were at background levels. The results are not surprising. Of the 10.1 million barrels of shale wastewater generated in the last half of 2011, about 97 percent was either recycled, sent to deep-injection wells, or sent to a treatment plant that doesn't discharge into waterways.
Another activist group, the Environmental Priorities Network has claimed: “Fracking will also exacerbate the risk of earthquakes.” The National Academy of Sciences performed an extensive study and concluded, “The process of hydraulic fracturing a well as presently implemented for shale gas recovery does not pose a high risk for inducing felt seismic events.”
Critics of hydraulic fracturing also repeat claims of extreme air pollution threats, even as evidence mounts that the natural gas boom is in some ways contributing to cleaner air. Marcellus air pollution "will cause a massive public health crisis," claims a section of the Marcellus Shale Protest website.
This claim is in direct conflict with data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration showing that the shale gas boom is helping to turn many large power plants away from coal, which emits far more pollution. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency is developing rules to force drillers to limit releases of methane from wells and pumping stations. Similar rules have been in place in California for decades.


----------



## nolabama

dronai said:


> I don't know which, but the focus was on NG Hydraulic Fracking, and the side effects.


If the teevee told it to you it was/is a ball faced lie.


----------



## Switched

nolabama said:


> If the teevee told it to you it was/is a ball faced lie.


Yes, but the internet cannot lie!:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama

Switched said:


> Yes, but the internet cannot lie!:whistling2:


Yeah and I'm a French model.


----------



## dronai

nolabama said:


> If the teevee told it to you it was/is a ball faced lie.


 
Maybe, Maybe not, but greed can do a lot of damage, and the big boys have a lot of money to buy off the higher ups. 

I guess the Methane gas from the burned NG is #1 on the list for Global Warming.


----------



## dronai

RobRoy said:


> Published by CIPA (California Independent Petroleum Association):
> 
> Environmental Groups Caught Falsifying Science
> Critics of hydraulic fracturing often raise fears about groundwater pollution, air pollution, seismic activity and cancer risks. National news agencies are finding claims based on distortion of facts and complete falsehoods.
> Hydraulic fracturing has attracted national attention because advances in technology have unlocked billions of dollars of oil and natural gas reserves, leading to a boom in production, jobs, profits, and an increase in the amount of petroleum products developed in North America. Environmental groups have long despised the burning of fossil fuels in favor of renewables. The increase in the natural gas supply has significantly lowered prices, effectively making wind and solar uncompetitive for large scale electricity generation.
> One of the clearest examples of false claims comes from Barnett Shale plays in North Texas, where natural gas drilling began about a decade ago. Opponents of hydraulic fracturing say breast cancer rates have spiked exactly where intensive drilling is taking place and nowhere else in the state. The claim is used in a letter delivered to New York's Governor Andrew Cuomo by environmental activists and by Josh Fox, the Oscar-nominated director of "Gasland," a film that criticizes the industry. In a new short film by Fox called “The Sky is Pink,” he tells viewers in an ominous voice that "In Texas, as throughout the United States, cancer rates fell — except in one place— in the Barnett Shale."
> One small problem - researchers haven't seen a spike in breast cancer rates in the area. According to the Associated Press, Simon Craddock Lee, a professor of medical anthropology at the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center in Dallas disputed the cancer numbers. Another top scientist, David Risser, an epidemiologist with the Texas Cancer Registry, said in an email that researchers checked state health data and found no evidence of an increase in the counties where the spike supposedly occurred. Susan G. Komen for the Cure, a major cancer advocacy group based in Dallas, said it sees no evidence of a spike, either.
> When asked about his misrepresentation of the facts, Fox responded by citing a press release from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that doesn't support his claim, and a newspaper story that Risser said is "not based on a careful statistical analysis of the data." Despite the evidence, Fox stands by his statement indicating the claim of unusually high breast cancer rates was "widely reported" and said there is "more than enough evidence to warrant much deeper study."
> A national environmental activist group, Food & Water Watch, claims “Fracking throughout the country is linked to thousands of cases of water contamination.” Hydraulic fracturing has been used more than a million times over more than six decades, and there’s never been a case of fracturing fluids migrating through thousands of feet of rock into shallow groundwater formations.
> U.S. Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Lisa Jackson has reaffirmed Food & Water Watch’s statements are false on several occasions. In front of a Congressional hearing Jackson stated, “In no case have we made a definitive determination that the fracking process has caused chemicals to enter groundwater.” In other settings Jackson has commented, “I’m not aware of any proven case where the fracking process itself has affected water.”
> Another instance where fears haven't been confirmed by science is the concern that radioactivity in drilling fluids could threaten drinking water supplies. Critics of hydraulic fracturing note the deep underground water that comes up along with gas has high levels of natural radioactivity. Since much of that water, called flowback, was once being discharged into municipal sewage treatment plants and then rivers in Pennsylvania, there was concern about public water supplies.
> But in western Pennsylvania, the Pittsburgh Water and Sewer Authority did extensive tests and didn't find a problem in area rivers. State environmental officials said monitoring at public water supply intakes across the state showed non-detectable levels of radiation, and the two cases that showed anything were at background levels. The results are not surprising. Of the 10.1 million barrels of shale wastewater generated in the last half of 2011, about 97 percent was either recycled, sent to deep-injection wells, or sent to a treatment plant that doesn't discharge into waterways.
> Another activist group, the Environmental Priorities Network has claimed: “Fracking will also exacerbate the risk of earthquakes.” The National Academy of Sciences performed an extensive study and concluded, “The process of hydraulic fracturing a well as presently implemented for shale gas recovery does not pose a high risk for inducing felt seismic events.”
> Critics of hydraulic fracturing also repeat claims of extreme air pollution threats, even as evidence mounts that the natural gas boom is in some ways contributing to cleaner air. Marcellus air pollution "will cause a massive public health crisis," claims a section of the Marcellus Shale Protest website.
> This claim is in direct conflict with data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration showing that the shale gas boom is helping to turn many large power plants away from coal, which emits far more pollution. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency is developing rules to force drillers to limit releases of methane from wells and pumping stations. Similar rules have been in place in California for decades.


 
I don't have time to read all that now, I worked Saturday, and Sunday this weekend. This was not an attack on you, just wanted your 2 cents.


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> Yeah and I'm a French model.


Bonjourno

http://youtu.be/v_CgPsGY5Mw


----------



## Switched

There are liars on both sides, always are, and always will be. They both manipulate the information and evidence to suit the particular side they are on. You could probably switch the scientist to the opposite side, and they could come up with the same information to support their new boss as the guy they replaced.

It is all in who is paying for the study.

Are children and grandchildren will deal with the consequences, just as we are for the screw ups of those that came before us.


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> I don't have time to read all that now, I worked Saturday, and Sunday this weekend. This was not an attack on you, just wanted your 2 cents.


I have some other links I'm trying to find. I don't care what anybody thinks about it to be honest. I just know that there is quite a bit of false information out there.


----------



## dronai

It was called "Gasland"


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> It was called "Gasland"


Gasland is the one that's total BS.
Check into this video. Fracknation
It's a little bit more informative of what's really going on.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1009530098/fracknation?ref=city


----------



## Jlarson

Keep fracking!

One of my customers makes a lot of coin off the oil and gas companies and in turn so do I :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> Keep fracking!
> 
> One of my customers makes a lot of coin off the oil and gas companies and in turn so do I :thumbup:


And in turn, so do I!:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Building a new line heater. This is the old burner control panel. 



















Matching the strut to the skid. 



















I like my burner control panel better. :whistling2:


----------



## walkerj

RobRoy said:


> Building a new line heater. This is the old burner control panel.
> 
> Matching the strut to the skid.
> 
> I like my burner control panel better. :whistling2:


 Why is there sharpie on the pipe on the right?


----------



## Going_Commando

RobRoy said:


> Gasland is the one that's total BS.
> Check into this video. Fracknation
> It's a little bit more informative of what's really going on.
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1009530098/fracknation?ref=city


Fracknation was a pretty decent flick. It basically refutes every point made in Gasland, and shows the straight up lies portrayed as facts in that movie.


----------



## RobRoy

walkerj said:


> Why is there sharpie on the pipe on the right?


Today, I used green sharpie, blue sharpie, and a #2 pencil, just for you. Look closely...:whistling2: Actually, once this is in service, those sharpie marks will be covered in oil. So to answer your question, it really doesn't matter.:whistling2::thumbup:

I was supposed to see a doctor today, as I had a bad case of Idontgivafuktuday.


----------



## walkerj

RobRoy said:


> Today, I used green sharpie, blue sharpie, and a #2 pencil, just for you. Look closely...:whistling2: Actually, once this is in service, those sharpie marks will be covered in oil. So to answer your question, it really doesn't matter.:whistling2::thumbup:
> 
> I was supposed to see a doctor today, as I had a bad case of Idontgivafuktuday.


Jesus you must have been trained by a bunch of goons.


----------



## RobRoy

walkerj said:


> Jesus you must have been trained by a bunch of goons.


You better believe it!:laughing:


----------



## glen1971

Nice lookin heater Rob.. One client up here is looking at having to modify 138 of them in the area.. They are looking at how to add a Profire 2300 (I think) to them and get rid of the Kimray and T12 controls.. The first couple would be interesting.. The next 130 would get kind of routine, I'd think...


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> Nice lookin heater Rob.. One client up here is looking at having to modify 138 of them in the area.. They are looking at how to add a Profire 2300 (I think) to them and get rid of the Kimray and T12 controls.. The first couple would be interesting.. The next 130 would get kind of routine, I'd think...


I've built six of these in the last two years.:thumbup:
This is actually a temporary one that will be moved after each of the 10 new wells we are drilling reach completion.


----------



## LARMGUY

*Rate this thread!*

I just want to remind everyone to rate this thread. having over 200 posts and all of them are good and I know people have learned a lot in here please cast your vote. I have.

LARM


----------



## Rns

Is that burner control panel located in a unclassified location since it is only a Nema12 cabinet with contact Closures?


----------



## RobRoy

Rns said:


> Is that burner control panel located in a unclassified location since it is only a Nema12 cabinet with contact Closures?


That is partially correct. :thumbup:
This particular unit is going to be moveable. It will be in the areas it's classified for.


----------



## RobRoy

LARMGUY said:


> I just want to remind everyone to rate this thread. having over 200 posts and all of them are good and I know people have learned a lot in here please cast your vote. I have.
> 
> LARM


You can rate threads?!:blink:
I guess I was trained by a bunch of goons. :laughing:


----------



## janagyjr

Loved this thread, thanks RobRoy


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> Loved this thread, thanks RobRoy


I have some other ones I made in the past. Would it be easier if I put them in my signature for easy access?


----------



## Jlarson

What brand ice cubes are those on the left of the panel, magnecraft? The one on the right side looks like AB.


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> I have some other ones I made in the past. Would it be easier if I put them in my signature for easy access?


Probably


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> What brand ice cubes are those on the left of the panel, magnecraft? The one on the right side looks like AB.


The brand on the left is Automation Direct.
The one on the right is an Allen Bradley.


----------



## Jlarson

RobRoy said:


> The brand on the left is Automation Direct.


So the same stuff we use. Just looks different, could be I'm used to seeing them the other way round, the guys like to mount them so the coil terms are on top most of the time.


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> So the same stuff we use. Just looks different, could be I'm used to seeing them the other way round, the guys like to mount them so the coil terms are on top most of the time.


Most of my enclosures, they are mounted vertically.... It all depends on how much space I have.


----------



## Rns

RobRoy said:


> That is partially correct. :thumbup:
> This particular unit is going to be moveable. It will be in the areas it's classified for.


I only have about 3 years playing with hazardous locations so far, So I like to ask questions to Educate myself. Great thread. I miss working on gas and oil tank farms, but now I work in the wastewater industry so there is still hazardous piping Installs to do at times.


----------



## Jlarson

RobRoy said:


> Most of my enclosures, they are mounted vertically.... It all depends on how much space I have.


When we do cans like that coils to the left is the preference. The panel guys are very particular about some stuff :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

RobRoy said:


> Published by CIPA (California Independent Petroleum Association):
> 
> Environmental Groups Caught Falsifying Science
> Critics of hydraulic fracturing often raise fears about groundwater pollution, air pollution, seismic activity and cancer risks. National news agencies are finding claims based on distortion of facts and complete falsehoods.
> Hydraulic fracturing has attracted national attention because advances in technology have unlocked billions of dollars of oil and natural gas reserves, leading to a boom in production, jobs, profits, and an increase in the amount of petroleum products developed in North America. Environmental groups have long despised the burning of fossil fuels in favor of renewables. The increase in the natural gas supply has significantly lowered prices, effectively making wind and solar uncompetitive for large scale electricity generation.
> One of the clearest examples of false claims comes from Barnett Shale plays in North Texas, where natural gas drilling began about a decade ago. Opponents of hydraulic fracturing say breast cancer rates have spiked exactly where intensive drilling is taking place and nowhere else in the state. The claim is used in a letter delivered to New York's Governor Andrew Cuomo by environmental activists and by Josh Fox, the Oscar-nominated director of "Gasland," a film that criticizes the industry. In a new short film by Fox called “The Sky is Pink,” he tells viewers in an ominous voice that "In Texas, as throughout the United States, cancer rates fell — except in one place— in the Barnett Shale."
> One small problem - researchers haven't seen a spike in breast cancer rates in the area. According to the Associated Press, Simon Craddock Lee, a professor of medical anthropology at the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center in Dallas disputed the cancer numbers. Another top scientist, David Risser, an epidemiologist with the Texas Cancer Registry, said in an email that researchers checked state health data and found no evidence of an increase in the counties where the spike supposedly occurred. Susan G. Komen for the Cure, a major cancer advocacy group based in Dallas, said it sees no evidence of a spike, either.
> When asked about his misrepresentation of the facts, Fox responded by citing a press release from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that doesn't support his claim, and a newspaper story that Risser said is "not based on a careful statistical analysis of the data." Despite the evidence, Fox stands by his statement indicating the claim of unusually high breast cancer rates was "widely reported" and said there is "more than enough evidence to warrant much deeper study."
> A national environmental activist group, Food & Water Watch, claims “Fracking throughout the country is linked to thousands of cases of water contamination.” Hydraulic fracturing has been used more than a million times over more than six decades, and there’s never been a case of fracturing fluids migrating through thousands of feet of rock into shallow groundwater formations.
> U.S. Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Lisa Jackson has reaffirmed Food & Water Watch’s statements are false on several occasions. In front of a Congressional hearing Jackson stated, “In no case have we made a definitive determination that the fracking process has caused chemicals to enter groundwater.” In other settings Jackson has commented, “I’m not aware of any proven case where the fracking process itself has affected water.”
> Another instance where fears haven't been confirmed by science is the concern that radioactivity in drilling fluids could threaten drinking water supplies. Critics of hydraulic fracturing note the deep underground water that comes up along with gas has high levels of natural radioactivity. Since much of that water, called flowback, was once being discharged into municipal sewage treatment plants and then rivers in Pennsylvania, there was concern about public water supplies.
> But in western Pennsylvania, the Pittsburgh Water and Sewer Authority did extensive tests and didn't find a problem in area rivers. State environmental officials said monitoring at public water supply intakes across the state showed non-detectable levels of radiation, and the two cases that showed anything were at background levels. The results are not surprising. Of the 10.1 million barrels of shale wastewater generated in the last half of 2011, about 97 percent was either recycled, sent to deep-injection wells, or sent to a treatment plant that doesn't discharge into waterways.
> Another activist group, the Environmental Priorities Network has claimed: “Fracking will also exacerbate the risk of earthquakes.” The National Academy of Sciences performed an extensive study and concluded, “The process of hydraulic fracturing a well as presently implemented for shale gas recovery does not pose a high risk for inducing felt seismic events.”
> Critics of hydraulic fracturing also repeat claims of extreme air pollution threats, even as evidence mounts that the natural gas boom is in some ways contributing to cleaner air. Marcellus air pollution "will cause a massive public health crisis," claims a section of the Marcellus Shale Protest website.
> This claim is in direct conflict with data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration showing that the shale gas boom is helping to turn many large power plants away from coal, which emits far more pollution. The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency is developing rules to force drillers to limit releases of methane from wells and pumping stations. Similar rules have been in place in California for decades.


So let me get this straight, a group representing the people who benefit from fracking say it is all good.

Well I know that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## LARMGUY

RobRoy said:


> You can rate threads?!:blink:
> I guess I was trained by a bunch of goons. :laughing:


Ha ha. Look at the top right of any page just above the first thread.


----------



## RobRoy

Heater treater clean out......

















Cleaning, and upgrading the guard probe. 









The seal tite was too short. 









Some new level safety switches on a NGL Separator.


----------



## HARRY304E

One of those tie raps is a little off..:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Out with the old, and in with the stainless!



















My backhoe operator "discovered" this conduit. 










This feeds a very important leak detection alarm. The alarm is a beacon light on top of a light pole. I did this quick repair. I will be rerunning the conduit to the nearest PLC, so that the operators will get a message on their phones, and also through SCADA. 










Now, this next picture was more of the backhoe operator betting me I'd get stuck. I just had to prove him right. :whistling2:










My end of the day trouble call for a communications failure.


----------



## HARRY304E

Get a 4x4 next truck..:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Get a 4x4 next truck..:laughing:


I made it worse than it was. I knew I was stuck. I buried the ass end when he was bringing his hoe in to pull me out. :thumbup:
My new work truck will be a Ford Harry. I don't know about the 4x4, it's not really necessary where I'm at. I may only need it 10 times a year.


----------



## erics37

RobRoy said:


> I made it worse than it was. I knew I was stuck. I buried the ass end when he was bringing his hoe in to pull me out. :thumbup:
> My new work truck will be a Ford Harry. I don't know about the 4x4, it's not really necessary where I'm at. I may only need it 10 times a year.


That's about how often I use the 4x4 in my pickup (not a work truck though) but when I need it I'm glad I have it :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

erics37 said:


> That's about how often I use the 4x4 in my pickup (not a work truck though) but when I need it I'm glad I have it :thumbup:


I'm going to push for a 4x4, but I also need a quad cab, and am going to try to get a diesel. I have a lot of weight on my work truck. 9.8 mpg on a 2007 HD. Granted, I don't pay for gas, but I think the diesel would be a huge savings for the company over the lifetime of the truck. The truck I'm setup in now still has some life left in her though. So until then......


----------



## RobRoy

Relocation of a TotalFlow gas chromatograph. 










Here's the TotalFlow. Next to it is a high psi pressure switch I had to change out. Easy Friday. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Now take a shot with us, and have a good weekend!


----------



## kered

Loving this thread, checking in on it daily :thumbsup:

You have a good weekend too Rob :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Working on the house today. Needed a scoop of dirt. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Reinstalled the TotalFlow, and installed a 3/4" conduit for a control signal.


----------



## RobRoy

Rebuilt this basketball backboard controller for a guy I work with.


----------



## HARRY304E

You're foot needs a shave...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> You're foot needs a shave...:laughing::laughing:


That's how I keep my balance!:whistling2:


----------



## uconduit

I see you guat a lot of pipes there...


----------



## RobRoy

I don't like that high school kids will be using this device here. I just imagine them plugging it in, and trying to poke another student with it!



















Rewire, I do clean my boots when I can. Please don't hate me because I spend most of my time in the dirt. I do keep my office clean. :thumbup:


----------



## 8V71

RobRoy said:


> I don't like that high school kids will be using this device here. I just imagine them plugging it in, and trying to poke another student with it!


Now why would that thought be going through your head. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

8V71 said:


> Now why would that thought be going through your head. :whistling2: :laughing:


I rebuilt this for a guy I work with. His son is on the high school basket ball team. My kids are 12, and almost 16, so I know the mentality of most of these students. :whistling2::thumbup:

When this is plugged in, there is one prong that will have 120volts on it. I don't like that thought one bit!


----------



## RobRoy

Putting back together the heater treater.


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Putting back together the heater treater.


Bleecccckkkkk. Direct plc......bottom of barrel there! We have a waste gas burner with one in. Those burner companies like cheap! Our engineer refuses to change it to a ge 9030 (99% of our plcs are this frame) due to it being a listed burner controller


----------



## denny3992

What are the black modules with the green plugs?









Signal isolators?


----------



## RobRoy

denny3992 said:


> What are the black modules with the green plugs?
> 
> View attachment 27692
> 
> 
> Signal isolators?


Yeah, and that PLC is for one of our LACTS. I was in there this morning troubleshooting why our shipping pump wouldn't run. :blink:
My boss loves this setup, so I don't really have a choice. :whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ65

Hey Rob Roy, I really enjoy following this thread. 

I have a question about the ground jumpers on the sealtite. Do your fittings come tapped for the screw or do you drill and tap them yourself? What size and length of screw works for that? 

Thanks and keep up the good work, John.


----------



## Big John

RobRoy said:


> ...My boss loves this setup, so I don't really have a choice. :whistling2:


 Why wouldn't you want the conditioners in place? They add some programming work, but they can be useful for on-the-spot adjustments until someone can get into the PLC. And I think they should be used religiously on any loops that run outside, more than once I've seen them save a card from a transient.


----------



## Jlarson

Big John said:


> Why wouldn't you want the conditioners in place? They add some programming work, but they can be useful for on-the-spot adjustments until someone can get into the PLC. And I think they should be used religiously on any loops that run outside, more than once I've seen them save a card from a transient.


We go through conditioners and isolator/surge protectors like candy.

We fuse loops too.


----------



## RobRoy

Big John said:


> Why wouldn't you want the conditioners in place? They add some programming work, but they can be useful for on-the-spot adjustments until someone can get into the PLC. And I think they should be used religiously on any loops that run outside, more than once I've seen them save a card from a transient.


We use them very often. I was referring to the Direct Logic PLC brand, Denny was talking about. Some people prefer Allen Bradley.


----------



## RobRoy

JohnJ65 said:


> Hey Rob Roy, I really enjoy following this thread.
> 
> I have a question about the ground jumpers on the sealtite. Do your fittings come tapped for the screw or do you drill and tap them yourself? What size and length of screw works for that?
> 
> Thanks and keep up the good work, John.


Thanks. The seal tite connectors come that way. They are T&B. it's an offshore requirement, but we do it onshore to follow suit. :thumbup:

Here's a pic close up.


----------



## Jlarson

We use automation direct PLC's almost exclusively. We still do AB, Siemens, IDEC, control microsystems, ect. sometimes but not a lot.


----------



## RobRoy

I like them....:thumbup:


----------



## nolabama

Slow down your making us look bad.


----------



## nolabama

RobRoy said:


> Thanks. The seal tite connectors come that way. They are T&B. it's an offshore requirement, but we do it onshore to follow suit. :thumbup:
> 
> Here's a pic close up.


We refused to use seal tite at Murphy because of this.


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> Slow down your making us look bad.


I have two speeds. Work, and go home. :laughing:


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


>


Do you leave a loop in the Drexelbrook flex? Makes it easier for testing if you can pull the probe without unhooking it...


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> Do you leave a loop in the Drexelbrook flex? Makes it easier for testing if you can pull the probe without unhooking it...


Yeah, I sure do! Look at the previous posts. I have a pic of the probe from the "previous installer". You could not remove the probe, and close the valve, to test it. I've been waiting for this vessel clean out, to correct the problem. Stupid mother fückérs!!!:whistling2: keeps me busy though....:thumbup:


----------



## chrisjacob

Good work Rob, I really appreciate your work. Well, programmable logic controllers (PLCs) can be a real choice. I think these procedures include: First get a wire, cut and strip it properly and then screw it to PLC terminal, finally label it and screw it down. Sometimes we use direct PLC's.


----------



## RobRoy

RobRoy said:


> Heater treater clean out......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaning, and upgrading the guard probe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seal tite was too short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some new level safety switches on a NGL Separator.


Freaking bull snot I tell yah!:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Yet, for some reason, I love my job, and continue to work at home, when I should be watching a movie. My brain is stuck in "electric" mode. I guess that's a good thing.....:whistling2:


----------



## LARMGUY

RobRoy said:


> Yet, for some reason, I love my job, and continue to work at home, when I should be watching a movie. My brain is stuck in "electric" mode. I guess that's a good thing.....:whistling2:


Don'tcha just love the self gratification and satisfaction of a totally green board?


----------



## uconduit

RobRoy said:


> Yet, for some reason, I love my job, and continue to work at home, when I should be watching a movie. My brain is stuck in "electric" mode. I guess that's a good thing.....:whistling2:


You're laptop uses too much power.


----------



## RobRoy

My Friday. 

Had to troubleshoot this centrifuge. It wouldn't run. Somebody unplugged it...:whistling2:










Had to prove a load cell cable wasn't bad. They always blame the load cell cable. 










Then to end my 12 hour Friday, I fixed some lights that weren't working.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

I don't know why but all plant problems are either instrument tech or electrician work, until proven otherwise:laughing:


----------



## nolabama

Hey RobRoy what does that process meter do that is special? Guy/boss i worked with/for at the plant had one.


----------



## CheapCharlie

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I don't know why but all plant problems are either instrument tech or electrician work, until proven otherwise:laughing:


HAHA....isn't that the truth! We get the same thing here with the mechanics. Their famous line "Let's pretend that it's not a mechanical problem", or "it's been like that for a while, it's normal".

I've just read this whole thread. I do some work with rigid, not ex.proof though. Nice work RobRoy!


----------



## antique electrician

How come you never install any rob roy pics?


----------



## CheapCharlie

antique electrician said:


> How come you never install any rob roy pics?


Don't want to hijack...here's one


----------



## Big John

Looks like plain-jane rigid to me...? Are those red things PD sensors?


----------



## CheapCharlie

Big John said:


> Looks like plain-jane rigid to me...? Are those red things PD sensors?


As plain Jane as it gets...lol. They are covers for heat detector probes.


----------



## RobRoy

antique electrician said:


> How come you never install any rob roy pics?


I do not use RobRoy pipe hardly ever. My name is RobRoy, and if you look at post #247, you'll see a pic of "RobRoy", taking a shot of tequila with his wifey. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> Hey RobRoy what does that process meter do that is special? Guy/boss i worked with/for at the plant had one.


It has many nice features on it. The one that I use most often is simulating a 4-20mA signal when testing devices such as an I to P (current to pressure transducer). Often times I get called out, claiming the I to P is messed up, and 99% of the time that is not the problem. 95% of the time it is the operators fault. Most common mistake is the Honeywell controllers have been taken out of auto, and left in hand.


----------



## jeepman

RobRoy said:


> My Friday.
> 
> Had to troubleshoot this centrifuge. It wouldn't run. Somebody unplugged it...:whistling2:
> 
> Had to prove a load cell cable wasn't bad. They always blame the load cell cable.
> 
> Then to end my 12 hour Friday, I fixed some lights that weren't working.


It's always a bad load cell cable or load cell calibration in the controller. I love it when I go out and everything is good and get to blame it on the well. Makes the production engineers go nuts lol


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> It has many nice features on it. The one that I use most often is simulating a 4-20mA signal when testing devices such as an I to P (current to pressure transducer). Often times I get called out, claiming the I to P is messed up, and 99% of the time that is not the problem. 95% of the time it is the operators fault. Most common mistake is the Honeywell controllers have been taken out of auto, and left in hand.


Rob, I suspect the process GC's are required for custody transfer, to prove your selling product not water.


----------



## Chris Kennedy

RobRoy said:


> My name is RobRoy


Really?


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> I do not use RobRoy pipe hardly ever. My name is RobRoy, and if you look at post #247, you'll see a pic of "RobRoy", taking a shot of tequila with his wifey. :thumbup:


Haha, a pirate and an electrician, props for that! :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Chris Kennedy said:


> Really?


Really:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Testing safeties....


----------



## nolabama

SLOW DOWN. I made three contacts today....


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> It has many nice features on it. The one that I use most often is simulating a 4-20mA signal when testing devices such as an I to P (current to pressure transducer). Often times I get called out, claiming the I to P is messed up, and 99% of the time that is not the problem. 95% of the time it is the operators fault. Most common mistake is the Honeywell controllers have been taken out of auto, and left in hand.


Dam operators need to leave shi+ in auto.... We have one at our plant thats insists on fn with the cl2 feed and our waste gas burner.... If he left the dam plcs do their job all of our jobs would be easier...


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Really:thumbup:


I pictured u to be older and rougher lookin like a 50yr old ruffneck... Lmao


----------



## RobRoy

denny3992 said:


> I pictured u to be older and rougher lookin like a 50yr old ruffneck... Lmao


I'm going to be 31 next week. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

denny3992 said:


> Dam operators need to leave shi+ in auto.... We have one at our plant thats insists on fn with the cl2 feed and our waste gas burner.... If he left the dam plcs do their job all of our jobs would be easier...


I always enjoy letting my boss know it was "operator error"! Especially after I get my 4 hour call out time at time and a half to push a button and go home. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

denny3992 said:


> Dam operators need to leave shi+ in auto.... We have one at our plant thats insists on fn with the cl2 feed and our waste gas burner.... If he left the dam plcs do their job all of our jobs would be easier...



When that kind of stuff happens I love to tell the operators that we don't really need them. All we really need is a tech with a laptop!


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> Really:thumbup:


You're funny looking..:laughing:


----------



## jeepman

RobRoy said:


> Really:thumbup:


Ya'lls rotoflex units look a lot better than ours lol


----------



## ponyboy

HARRY304E said:


> You're funny looking..:laughing:


quit hitting on the guy harry.


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> You're funny looking..:laughing:


Haha, that's what the wifey says too. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

jeepman said:


> Ya'lls rotoflex units look a lot better than ours lol


We have a painter that is constantly painting these units, as they are right on the beach.


----------



## RobRoy

About as residential as I get out here....
This was a hurry up and get it done situation.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> About as residential as I get out here....
> This was a hurry up and get it done situation.


A real industrial electrician would have used a $1500 PLC for that application.


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> A real industrial electrician would have used a $1500 PLC for that application.


Dammmmit:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Easy money today.....



























This was my little overtime troubleshooting callout. Stupid switch was sticking, preventing a chiller compressor from running. I told the boss the last time it fúcked up, to replace it. He didn't listen. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> Easy money today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my little overtime troubleshooting callout. Stupid switch was sticking, preventing a chiller compressor from running. I told the boss the last time it fúcked up, to replace it. He didn't listen. :whistling2:


Are we going to have 'Warp Drive' this week Mr Scott ?..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Are we going to have 'Warp Drive' this week Mr Scott ?..:laughing::laughing:


I'm not following Harry.....:laughing:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

I love call outs that you already know the solution to. The operators will start to think you have a sixth sense.


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> I love call outs that you already know the solution to. The operators will start to think you have a sixth sense.


Nah, they are too dumb to figure that out!:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I'm not following Harry.....:laughing:


:laughing:



http://youtu.be/AzGVz9cTIpg


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/AzGVz9cTIpg


What I really want to know, is how you know my middle name is Scott?!


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> What I really want to know, is how you know my middle name is Scott?!


Because I'm from the 23 rd century,,,,,,:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Nothing very exciting here. I just got back my pressure source from being calibrated. It had oil inside of it, that had bled back through my test hose over time, almost ruining a $12,000 piece of equipment. 

So, I added a check valve, and a filter, to the test hose. So far, it's working as expected.


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> Nothing very exciting here. I just got back my pressure source from being calibrated. It had oil inside of it, that had bled back through my test hose over time, almost ruining a $12,000 piece of equipment.
> 
> So, I added a check valve, and a filter, to the test hose. So far, it's working as expected.


Yeah, that would be good. 

 $12,000 piece of equipment? Wowzers.


----------



## uconduit

janagyjr said:


> Yeah, that would be good.
> 
> $12,000 piece of equipment? Wowzers.


It's the oil and gas industry. They can afford it.


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> Yeah, that would be good.
> 
> $12,000 piece of equipment? Wowzers.


It gets calibrated every year at $1065 a pop. 
It's used for calibrating pressure safety devices. There are many, many, many devices that I take care of, so having quality calibration equipment is ideal. The crystal that's mounted at the end of the test hose is like $2-3k alone. I still am happy that they trust me to bring this stuff home with me everyday!:laughing:


----------



## janagyjr

uconduit said:


> It's the oil and gas industry. They can afford it.


And here I thought I was splurging on my new sawz-all (which I paid the higher price for but got with a soft-case and a blade).


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> It gets calibrated every year at $1065 a pop.
> It's used for calibrating pressure safety devices. There are many, many, many devices that I take care of, so having quality calibration equipment is ideal. The crystal that's mounted at the end of the test hose is like $2-3k alone. I still am happy that they trust me to bring this stuff home with me everyday!:laughing:


Which reminds me, ever since I saw your test stuff, I have something you may be interested in if I can find the pictures.


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> And here I thought I was splurging on my new sawz-all (which I paid the higher price for but got with a soft-case and a blade).


I am very fortunate, and thankful to be in a position where I have the ability to get proper tools and equipment. I just ordered this today, as the old one I have needs to be retired.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

The price leap for industrial instrumentation equipment is quite remarkable. I was blown away when I first saw how much various parts and equipment cost. Keeping a plant going is certainly not cheap by any means. The one that still blows me away are the swagelok fittings. $40 for one stupid little T. I got a $5000 order not too long ago when it showed up it was no larger than a shoebox.


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> The price leap for industrial instrumentation equipment is quite remarkable. I was blown away when I first saw how much various parts and equipment cost. Keeping a plant going is certainly not cheap by any means. The one that still blows me away are the swagelok fittings. $40 for one stupid little T. I got a $5000 order not too long ago when it showed up it was no larger than a shoebox.


Look at that hose I constructed. That thing is worth some bucks!:thumbup:


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> I am very fortunate, and thankful to be in a position where I have the ability to get proper tools and equipment. I just ordered this today, as the old one I have needs to be retired.


Nice


----------



## zoltan

RobRoy said:


>


 Are those some kind quick connect fittings on your Crystal's inlets? I was also curious about the calibration needs of the Crystal as I have the same unit. Do you have to send it back to the factory?


----------



## RobRoy

zoltan said:


> Are those some kind quick connect fittings on your Crystal's inlets? I was also curious about the calibration needs of the Crystal as I have the same unit. Do you have to send it back to the factory?


That Crystal is bulletproof. We are required to have all of our test equipment calibrated annually, as we get audited by the state fire marshal. It gets sent into to a company that is not the factory. Wilmington Instrument Company is where it's sent to. Check out my calibration report for the Crystal. It is spot on every time!:thumbup:










I use these quick connects. Make sure you order the ones that are pressure relieving, so the pressure doesn't stay beyond the fitting.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

So I guess you're the Super High Intensity Tech at your work.


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> So I guess you're the Super High Intensity Tech at your work.


Yep, they pay me the big bucks, and I get shít handled. :whistling2:


----------



## stuiec

RobRoy said:


> Yep, they pay me the big bucks, and I get shít handled. :whistling2:


Really? Hmmm, what did that ad look like?

"Wanted, Sh!t Handler. Industrial experience an asset. Must be willing to handle sh!t after hours. May be required to handle other's sh!t. High paying position, apply with resume to...."


----------



## RobRoy

Packing and pouring EYS today. It's like making brownies. :laughing:









As you can see, my custom made zip tie mixer, works fabulously. :thumbup:



















This is a Thumper Truck. It simulates an earthquake. Pretty cool piece of equipment. I really hope to see it in action! I'll get some footage of it if I can. 










The tires are beasts!



















Anybody ever seen one of these trucks?


----------



## janagyjr

Never before. Must own one, now.


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> Never before. Must own one, now.


That would be a good way to piss of the neighborhood. :laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> Packing and pouring EYS today. It's like making brownies. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, my custom made zip tie mixer, works fabulously. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Thumper Truck. It simulates an earthquake. Pretty cool piece of equipment. I really hope to see it in action! I'll get some footage of it if I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tires are beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody ever seen one of these trucks?


I saw one workig while I was hunting. I thought they were testing the soil for possible well sites. Seems they would thump in one location and measure in another.


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> That would be a good way to piss of the neighborhood. :laughing:


I'd never use it, aside from maybe driving around in it a bit or something (I Imagine it's not very under-the-bridge friendly nor good in tight corners, hehe). Purely as a show piece. Yeah, that's it. A show piece. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I saw one workig while I was hunting. I thought they were testing the soil for possible well sites. Seems they would thump in one location and measure in another.


You're right. 

Essentially, thumper trucks come equipped with a large metal foot, which stomps on the ground. The action creates seismic waves that bounce off the rocks below and are then recorded and measured by instruments on the ground. This information is then sold to drilling companies to help determine the best place to drill for gas or oil.


----------



## glen1971

Cool way to mix Chico Rob! Beats my piece of tubing! Wish I would have seen that before I fixed some deficiencies last summer for one client and went through 50 pounds of chico on seals that were missed and not poured..

TNB also makes a plastic syringe that is handy for pouring them too, to get into the small plug...


----------



## Cow

Don't use that truck in Florida! You'd see that thing disappear into a sinkhole before you knew it!:laughing:


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Packing and pouring EYS today. It's like making brownies. :laughing:
> 
> As you can see, my custom made zip tie mixer, works fabulously. :thumbup:
> 
> This is a Thumper Truck. It simulates an earthquake. Pretty cool piece of equipment. I really hope to see it in action! I'll get some footage of it if I can.
> 
> The tires are beasts!
> 
> Anybody ever seen one of these trucks?


Like the mixer.... Silly me i use the premix tubes.... Then again i only do a cupl a year


----------



## RobRoy

Testing guard probes, RTDs, and pressure devices. The particular one here, I added a test port. I have over 1000 different devices that get tested quarterly. They are not all setup properly for testing, but I am changing that as much as I can!


----------



## dronai

Testing instruments looks interesting. 

I have to to tell you, a few weeks back, I learned how to bend, and thread rigid pipe with an electric bender,and a pony ! I was and am still worried about wasting pieces of 3/4" while figuring it out. It's all about 30' up on a conveyor, in about as tight a place as any to learn. Learned what an Erickson is too. Now I can appreciate your pipe work, except you are all in open spaces there.


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> Testing instruments looks interesting.
> 
> I have to to tell you, a few weeks back, I learned how to bend, and thread rigid pipe with an electric bender,and a pony ! I was and am still worried about wasting pieces of 3/4" while figuring it out. It's all about 30' up on a conveyor, in about as tight a place as any to learn. Learned what an Erickson is too. Now I can appreciate your pipe work, except you are all in open spaces there.


Open spaces! Not most of the time. I have plenty of bullshít in the way at almost all times. Installing GRC is so much fun, most of the time. :whistling2:


----------



## 360max

why use the myers hubs?

BTW, next time use cold gal on those threaded conduits entering the bottom :whistling2:

do you work alone most of the time? I also love to run rigid, have run quite a bit of it.


----------



## dronai

360max said:


> why use the myers hubs?
> 
> BTW, next time use cold gal on those threaded conduits entering the bottom :whistling2:
> 
> do you work alone most of the time? I also love to run rigid, have run quite a bit of it.


The biggest fear is wasting expensive pipe !!! I am an employee at this job, and the boss was watching me and another guy trying to figure it out. The sticker with the numbers on the electric bender are all worn off too.:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

360max said:


> why use the myers hubs?
> 
> BTW, next time use cold gal on those threaded conduits entering the bottom :whistling2:
> 
> do you work alone most of the time? I also love to run rigid, have run quite a bit of it.


I'm pretty much on my own 90% of the time. The Myers hubs are required in classified areas. I'll take some pics of the cold gal spray job I did today on some seal tite connectors I installed last year, that are already rusting to shít. Gotta love that ocean air. :whistling2:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

Do you ever use aluminum pipe or fittings. Its all we can use. Steel will rust literaly in a couple of weeks especially around the cooling towers.


----------



## Cow

Never expected to see you using Barksdales at an oilfield! We use quite a few on irrigation pumps around here.:thumbsup:

I have to laugh, you have thousands of dollars in test equipment but then make a chico mixer out of zipties and tape!:thumbup::laughing: It seems I'm not alone with my hokey chico mixing either. I cut the top off a Gatorade bottle for a mixing cup, stir it with a twig:whistling2:, and then pour it in a big cattle syringe. I just got the syringe recently for a job with 100+ sealoffs and it works AWESOME.


----------



## RobRoy

Cow said:


> Never expected to see you using Barksdales at an oilfield! We use quite a few on irrigation pumps around here.:thumbsup:
> 
> I have to laugh, you have thousands of dollars in test equipment but then make a chico mixer out of zipties and tape!:thumbup::laughing: It seems I'm not alone with my hokey chico mixing either. I cut the top off a Gatorade bottle for a mixing cup, stir it with a twig:whistling2:, and then pour it in a big cattle syringe. I just got the syringe recently for a job with 100+ sealoffs and it works AWESOME.


Those were installed by another outfit, and I don't know why I haven't ordered replacements for them yet. They do still work. 

The ziptie mixer works great. I used to use a piece of tubing with a flattened 90 on it. I don't pack and pour too often, probably 100 a year on average.


----------



## Jlarson

Those old hand pinching t handle hex keys make good mixers for all sorts of stuff.


----------



## uconduit

Does anyone know if they have a springback chart for aluminum rigid?


----------



## RobRoy

uconduit said:


> Does anyone know if they have a springback chart for aluminum rigid?


Good info here, maybe check these pages out.....

http://www.gardnerbender.com/pdf/in...bending/e-507_guide_to_profitable_bending.pdf


----------



## glen1971

Cow said:


> Never expected to see you using Barksdales at an oilfield! We use quite a few on irrigation pumps around here.:thumbsup:


We had a few installed down here as part of a package, and had to replace them as they don't meet the secondary seal requirements up here.. Yes there is a fitting to get around it, but the client wanted to use a more reliable switch so they got swapped to a CCS..


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> We had a few installed down here as part of a package, and had to replace them as they don't meet the secondary seal requirements up here.. Yes there is a fitting to get around it, but the client wanted to use a more reliable switch so they got swapped to a CCS..


That's the same scenario here, they were part of a packaged "deal". I've been replacing switches with SOR, more than CCS. The lead time on those always seem to be way off! Oh, we're sorry, but that CCS you need next week is a month out because our entire company is on vacation. :whistling2:
Most of our switches are CCS, or SOR, both very reliable from what I've experienced with them.


----------



## RobRoy

Changing out a load cell cable. 








Adding a test port. 








Here's a cold gal spray job for you 360max....








Out with the old, broken pressure switch.









In with the new......









Testing a PSL on a gas line that is obviously locked out, due to the missing/failed regulator.....


----------



## RobRoy

Testing a PSH switch. 









Testing a TSH switch. 









Drilling rigs....









Calibrating an I to P transducer for a water dump valve.


----------



## Jlarson

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 28271
> Adding a test port.


Blue Monster tape :thumbup:


----------



## denny3992

RobRoy said:


> Testing a PSH switch.
> 
> Testing a TSH switch.
> 
> Drilling rigs....
> 
> Calibrating an I to P transducer for a water dump valve.


Dont set down that ma clamp... $$$$ but worth every penny! We have 2


----------



## RobRoy

Changing out generators at some remote facilities to natural gas units, so we don't have to pay for diesel. Hooked up two 5kva panel transformers. One at each site. The third site, was straight to the air compressor panel. I then had to go to another site on my way home, to change out a load cell cable. 13 hour day, for 5 hours of work. Happy birthay to me.:thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY

That last photo you posted is the best of them all.

:thumbsup:


----------



## janagyjr

LARMGUY said:


> That last photo you posted is the best of them all.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I second that. :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

PMS bucket replacement, and my new boots. Hey Rewire, get a look at these buddy!


----------



## RobRoy

Ready for tomorrow.


----------



## nolabama

Im gonna hijack this thread with safety picnic photo's.....


----------



## HARRY304E

nolabama said:


> Im gonna hijack this thread with safety picnic photo's.....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nolabama




----------



## nolabama




----------



## nolabama




----------



## nolabama




----------



## nolabama

Errbody is on the clock. Don't poke fun at the food. We cheap, burgers and sausage. It's good tho.


----------



## Big John

You need to start another thread: Typical day in the life of a railroad electrician. :laughing: No kidding, I bet y'all have a ton of equipment that folks don't often see.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

nolabama said:


> Im gonna hijack this thread with safety picnic photo's.....


 
Im gonna hijack your hijack.

I was near Toledo a few weeks ago and saw a CSX bus.

It looked like a convict bus, what was it used for?


----------



## nolabama

Awg-Dawg said:


> Im gonna hijack your hijack.
> 
> I was near Toledo a few weeks ago and saw a CSX bus.
> 
> It looked like a convict bus, what was it used for?


We carry our work groups out in those buses. I prolly knew a couple on that convict bus. I had to ride that for several months when I hired in.


----------



## rlc3854

Back to the OP, I have the same boots and they are 10 years old made in the USA. RobRoy are those still made in the USA?


----------



## RobRoy

rlc3854 said:


> Back to the OP, I have the same boots and they are 10 years old made in the USA. RobRoy are those still made in the USA?


That's what the tag says. I had a pair of Irish Setters, and they failed after only 8 months. Redwing gave me the $185 my company pays for my boots each year, so I got these for $30.


----------



## janagyjr

Those are 'tech-toe', right?


----------



## qckrun

RobRoy said:


> That's what the tag says. I had a pair of Irish Setters, and they failed after only 8 months. Redwing gave me the $185 my company pays for my boots each year, so I got these for $30.


Don't tell me this.... I just got some Irish Setters this past July. They've gotta last a year lol.


----------



## RobRoy

qckrun said:


> Don't tell me this.... I just got some Irish Setters this past July. They've gotta last a year lol.


It may depend which type you got. I had the ones with a liner. This is what happened to them. 









This was the half asś repair job they attempted. It took the guy only two weeks!


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> Those are 'tech-toe', right?


They are steel toe. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

160' in the dirt....









190' on the pipe rack. 









All temporary for this Well Control panel which will move in a month or two...









Waiting on these guys. You always want to stay ahead of the rigs!









Panoramic action!









Work smarter....









Early morning troubleshooting. Couldn't get a heater treater to run. Call RobRoy! He will fix it!


----------



## electricmalone

I've had a pair of irishsetter wing shooters for about a year. Resi service work has been kind to them, they look brand new, except for the right heel is worn down from driving...


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> They are steel toe. :thumbup:


Why steel-toe? Tech-toe is supposed to be just as strong but not electrically conductive (why I got the tech-toe boots). Just curious.


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> Why steel-toe? Tech-toe is supposed to be just as strong but not electrically conductive (why I got the tech-toe boots). Just curious.


I've looked into those. I like that they spring back After being crushed. My boots failed a couple weeks back, and I went in with a "fúçk you!" Attitude. I was awarded new boots, after expressing to them how I really felt about my Irish setters, and that I'd purchase my boots from a reputable dealer. I only found three pairs I liked. All were steel toe.


----------



## RobRoy

Well Control Panel. 









The innards....









Lots of fun stuff goin on in here. 









Turn it off!!!


----------



## Techne

RobRoy,

Thank you for sharing, on a near-daily basis, some of the coolest looking work on this site.

I have to ask the obvious question that probably pops into every young guy's head while cruising through your series of work threads:

"How can I get from where I am, to what he does??"

What is the career trajectory that led you to be an oil-company employed IET? Lord knows there aren't many drooling over threads titled "A day in the life of a Romex burner", or "replacing T8 ballasts on floor 23 of 66". It would be interesting to hear where you got your start, and what choices you made that led you into your current line of work.


----------



## RobRoy

Started off this morning installing a chemical pump for the new well. 



















Then I had to install a level safety low oil switch for one of our LACT shipping pumps. 










This is the old junction box, that I tied my switch into. 










I fed those old wires into this junction box when we did the PLC upgrade a couple years ago. I think all that business is on of my old posts. :whistling2:










Then, I land my wires on the next available PLC input, and the operators now have an alarm sent to their phones, and on SCADA.


----------



## qckrun

What brand PLC are you using. From my phone looks like a Siemens but can't tell that good. 

At the WWTP I work at all we is is Siemens, Phoenix Contacts TBs and IDEC Relay Blocks.


----------



## chewy

This is one of the best threads on ET.


----------



## sparky970

qckrun said:


> What brand PLC are you using. From my phone looks like a Siemens but can't tell that good.
> 
> At the WWTP I work at all we is is Siemens, Phoenix Contacts TBs and IDEC Relay Blocks.


Its a direct logic plc. You get them from automation direct.


----------



## chewy

Robroy, have you attached magnets to some equipment like your tester and label maker so they sit in the lid?


----------



## janagyjr

chewy said:


> Robroy, have you attached magnets to some equipment like your tester and label maker so they sit in the lid?


My tester (Amprobe 38XR-A) came equipped with a magnet, I don't know if RR's did but I just assume such.


----------



## RobRoy

therearenoroadshere said:


> RobRoy,
> 
> Thank you for sharing, on a near-daily basis, some of the coolest looking work on this site.
> 
> I have to ask the obvious question that probably pops into every young guy's head while cruising through your series of work threads:
> 
> "How can I get from where I am, to what he does??"
> 
> What is the career trajectory that led you to be an oil-company employed IET? Lord knows there aren't many drooling over threads titled "A day in the life of a Romex burner", or "replacing T8 ballasts on floor 23 of 66". It would be interesting to hear where you got your start, and what choices you made that led you into your current line of work.


Well, in a nutshell, my dad, two uncles, and three cousins are/were electrical contractors. I knew I loved it at a young age. I'm still young, (just turned 31last Friday!):thumbup:
I ended up getting a job with an electrical contractor that did oilfield work. I saw the many many possibilities I had working in this industry. So I paid attention, and busted my aśs! 

I caught wind of an opening for an oil/gas company for an instrument and electrical technician. I applied, and had a good word put in to the boss from one of their electrical contractors they sub out. That contractor is my uncle. It was really good timing, and a great move on my part. 
Now I get paid training each year, and have my own office, truck, vacation (2 months), sick time (96 hours), they match my 401k, I get company stock given to me each year, I get a quarterly bonus. The most important part about my job though, is that I really love what I do each day. I am very fortunate to have acquired the position I am in. It is not an easy one to land. 
I could keep rambling on, but I am being summoned by the wifey to go get frozen yogurt. Feel free to PM me if you have anymore questions.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> Well, in a nutshell, my dad, two uncles, and three cousins are/were electrical contractors. I knew I loved it at a young age. I'm still young, (just turned 31last Friday!):thumbup:
> I ended up getting a job with an electrical contractor that did oilfield work. I saw the many many possibilities I had working in this industry. So I paid attention, and busted my aśs!
> 
> I caught wind of an opening for an oil/gas company for an instrument and electrical technician. I applied, and had a good word put in to the boss from one of their electrical contractors they sub out. That contractor is my uncle. It was really good timing, and a great move on my part.
> Now I get paid training each year, and have my own office, truck, vacation (2 months), sick time (96 hours), they match my 401k, I get company stock given to me each year, I get a quarterly bonus. The most important part about my job though, is that I really love what I do each day. I am very fortunate to have acquired the position I am in. It is not an easy one to land.
> I could keep rambling on, but I am being summoned by the wifey to go get frozen yogurt. Feel free to PM me if you have anymore questions.


You should quit that job and start your own business fishing Romex in 200 year old houses,that's where it's at man,,,,really...:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## janagyjr

HARRY304E said:


> You should quit that job and start your own business fishing Romex in 200 year old houses,that's where it's at man,,,,really...:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


Nno worse than doing that in 40 year old houses. In some cases I suspect it's better because houses were built better 200 years ago  :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Tripped overload callout this morning. 









This was the enclosure next door I think we have a leak.


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 28565
> 
> 
> This was the enclosure next door I think we have a leak.


Hrm, looks like it's time to replace it.


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> Hrm, looks like it's time to replace it.


It's OOS. I just opened up a plug on the bottom. They are old fiberglass enclosures that have leaky doors. I've been slowly replacing the ones still in service. :whistling2:


----------



## janagyjr

robroy said:


> it's oos. I just opened up a plug on the bottom. They are old fiberglass enclosures that have leaky doors. I've been slowly replacing the ones still in service. :whistling2:


oos?

Edit: never mind, just figured it out


----------



## RobRoy

I wonder why the level control valve I was testing this morning, was not working. Hhmmmmm....










Adding a test port to this pressure transmitter. 
I have to install these caps, because I work with a bunch of dummies......










I got my new hand pump today. 










It came with this Nanuk case. I'm thinking that I like it more than my Pelicans.










Making room for my Crystal. 
It looks good like this, but........










I also got my new temperature calibrator today, and I'd like to make it fit in here as well. That, or I order another Nanuk case.


----------



## RobRoy

A little sneak peak at the crackhead stealing our 6th air compressor!!!










I know many of you enjoy these pics. I showed up this morning to finish installing these new natural gas generators. I went to put a sticker on a door to "KEEP CLOSED!!" Because it kept blowing in the wind and setting off the camera....

I noticed the air compressor wasn't there. Hmmm, maybe I should download the memory card and see what we got!:whistling2::thumbup:

I'll post some more pics when I get home. I started at 4:30 this morning, and I've still got two hours to go. :jester:


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> A little sneak peak at the crackhead stealing our 6th air compressor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many of you enjoy these pics. I showed up this morning to finish installing these new natural gas generators. I went to put a sticker on a door to "KEEP CLOSED!!" Because it kept blowing in the wind and setting off the camera....
> 
> I noticed the air compressor wasn't there. Hmmm, maybe I should download the memory card and see what we got!:whistling2::thumbup:
> 
> I'll post some more pics when I get home. I started at 4:30 this morning, and I've still got two hours to go. :jester:


Cannot stand thieves. ): Hope the police get him. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> Cannot stand thieves. ): Hope the police get him. :thumbsup:


The boss up here said he's going to put up a pic of this guy everywhere he can. $1000 reward. See how much his crackhead friends really like him.....:whistling2:


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> The boss up here said he's going to put up a pic of this guy everywhere he can. $1000 reward. See how much his crackhead friends really like him.....:whistling2:


I'd say they like him for about $1,000


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> A little sneak peak at the crackhead stealing our 6th air compressor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many of you enjoy these pics. I showed up this morning to finish installing these new natural gas generators. I went to put a sticker on a door to "KEEP CLOSED!!" Because it kept blowing in the wind and setting off the camera....
> 
> I noticed the air compressor wasn't there. Hmmm, maybe I should download the memory card and see what we got!:whistling2::thumbup:
> 
> I'll post some more pics when I get home. I started at 4:30 this morning, and I've still got two hours to go. :jester:


Nailed him..:thumbup:

That guy needs to be tied up to a tree an whipped with a belt.:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Nailed him..:thumbup:
> 
> That guy needs to be tied up to a tree an whipped with a belt.:laughing:


No shìt!
I'll try and find a pic with the look on my face when I realize the air compressor was missing!!!:laughing: I bet it's hilarious!


----------



## Jlarson

That site needs the big guy with a shot gun security system.


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> That site needs the big guy with a shot gun security system.


I have several to choose from. Boss won't let me, due to the no gun policy....
I wouldn't shoot him, I'd just bust his face open with it. :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

And, he's fückèn pissed!:laughing:


----------



## janagyjr

How can you tell? :whistling2:


----------



## LARMGUY

janagyjr said:


> Cannot stand thieves. ): Hope the police get him. :thumbsup:


 
Robroy, put it on Craigslist for your area. Give it to the local news TV stations. 

Friggin prick!




Looks like a Mayan mask with 3 snakes coming out of his head.




.


----------



## RobRoy

LARMGUY said:


> Robroy, put it on Craigslist for your area. Give it to the local news TV stations. Send it to FOX and CNN.
> 
> Friggin prick!


I emailed all the pics to the police.


----------



## chewy

LARMGUY said:


> Robroy, put it on Craigslist for your area. Give it to the local news TV stations.
> 
> Friggin prick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Mayan mask with 3 snakes coming out of his head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its an evil jester.


----------



## RobRoy

I had to add some relays for blower motor status on SCADA. 






































Now for the good news. I am going to blurt out this douche bags personal info, but I hope you all enjoy these next two paragraphs. :thumbup:
Email from the boss up north....

"Men – After a little detective work, the air compressor thief has been identified as R$&@&$& J&[email protected]&, who resides at *** ****** Street here in Taft. The Urban Crimes unit is familiar with this guy and said they would take a look at the pictures and if they match (which three different companies here identified him) they would arrest the mothafućker this morning ! Thanks for everything RobRoy!

Yeah and he has two dogs tied up in his front yard with no water. Tomorrow I am calling animal services on his azz. That pisses me off more than the compressors!"
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> Yeah and he has two dogs tied up in his front yard with no water. Tomorrow I am calling animal services on his azz. That pisses me off more than the compressors!"
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


That alone is worth seeing this guy put in jail. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

janagyjr said:


> That alone is worth seeing this guy put in jail. :thumbup:


I rescued a dog from up there last year, so he knows I am a dog lover. That pisses me off. It was 95° there yesterday!


----------



## janagyjr

I'm with ya on that. I have two dogs myself. Unfortunately jerks like that don't seem to get that they can't just do whatever (in regards to theft and animal welfare).


----------



## nolabama




----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> View attachment 28696


I hope none of those guys are you!


----------



## RobRoy

The wifey and I going to my company summer party last week. It was 80s themed. 









Getting our drink on. I didn't get any pics of the food, but it was amazing. Salmon and filet mignon. 









One of the goofy operators I work with. 









And, someone is faded! I didn't lose one game that night either. As you can see, I had plenty of aiming fluid.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> Getting our drink on. I didn't get any pics of the food, but it was amazing. Salmon and filet mignon..


So that's why gas prices are so high!


----------



## MTW

I guess it pays to find a job in the oil and gas industry.  You can work offshore and make close to 100K a year for 6 months worth of work, if you don't mind working 2 or 3 weeks straight of 12 hour days.


----------



## nolabama

MTW said:


> I guess it pays to find a job in the oil and gas industry.  You can work offshore and make close to 100K a year for 6 months worth of work, if you don't mind working 2 or 3 weeks straight of 12 hour days.


Duh.b


----------



## RobRoy

MTW said:


> I guess it pays to find a job in the oil and gas industry.  You can work offshore and make close to 100K a year for 6 months worth of work, if you don't mind working 2 or 3 weeks straight of 12 hour days.


I don't work offshore. I always make the joke with the offshore guys, that the smart people stay onshore. They don't like hearing that too much...:laughing:


----------



## MTW

RobRoy said:


> I don't work offshore.



No kidding.  I was just making a point about the industry in general. Don't get all 480sparky on me.


----------



## RobRoy

MTW said:


> No kidding.  I was just making a point about the industry in general. Don't get all 480sparky on me.


It's definitely an interesting industry to be a part of.


----------



## RobRoy

The best update here guys. 
2 emails I received after lunch today. 

"The thief is in custody, and we have recovered our compressor.

What was cool about this deal was George networking with all of his contacts in the area. George sent out the pictures and his contacts sent out the pictures and believe it or not the thief actually received the email asking everyone asking if they recognize this person. Too funny.

By the way George the anonymous phone call we received was Russell J****, the thief !

From George,
The internet is amazing and sometimes actually works!

Within 5 minutes of sending out the email I'm sure it had been forwarded to over a hundred more, at many different companies. Within 12 more minutes I had received 3 independent confirmations; and more are still coming in today! All of the area operators are fed up with theft and they are very happy that our camera worked! Big thanks to RobRoy, and his stealthy camera installs!

When I Google searched the alleged perpetrator's name I found a matching photo of him on a social page, along with his home address. When I Google mapped the house I found a local contractor's truck in front.

I hope this serves as a message and deterrent to others who may be contemplating crimes.

George"

I just picture what this idiot must have been thinking when he got that email!!!:thumbup::laughing:
It obviously scared him enough to call and leave an "anonymous" voicemail claiming he might be able to get the person to bring back the air compressor. Police traced the "anonymous" call back to "his" cellphone!!hone: :thumbup:
This is just too fúcking awesome!! I think we should all go have a beer and celebrate!:drink:


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> The best update here guys.
> 2 emails I received after lunch today.
> 
> "The thief is in custody, and we have recovered our compressor.
> 
> What was cool about this deal was George networking with all of his contacts in the area. George sent out the pictures and his contacts sent out the pictures and believe it or not the thief actually received the email asking everyone asking if they recognize this person. Too funny.
> 
> By the way George the anonymous phone call we received was Russell J****, the thief !
> 
> From George,
> The internet is amazing and sometimes actually works!
> 
> Within 5 minutes of sending out the email I'm sure it had been forwarded to over a hundred more, at many different companies. Within 12 more minutes I had received 3 independent confirmations; and more are still coming in today! All of the area operators are fed up with theft and they are very happy that our camera worked! Big thanks to RobRoy, and his stealthy camera installs!
> 
> When I Google searched the alleged perpetrator's name I found a matching photo of him on a social page, along with his home address. When I Google mapped the house I found a local contractor's truck in front.
> 
> I hope this serves as a message and deterrent to others who may be contemplating crimes.
> 
> George"
> 
> I just picture what this idiot must have been thinking when he got that email!!!:thumbup::laughing:
> It obviously scared him enough to call and leave an "anonymous" voicemail claiming he might be able to get the person to bring back the air compressor. Police traced the "anonymous" call back to "his" cellphone!!hone: :thumbup:
> This is just too fúcking awesome!! I think we should all go have a beer and celebrate!:drink:


That's too cool. I don't drink but I'll be celebrating with ya anyway!


----------



## RobRoy

Replacing with stainless hardware. See top bolt. 









Now how is this guard probe supposed to be tested? 41" probe, and 31" of seal tite. Hhhhmmmm. 









Looks like its never been touched!









And it has been fixed.


----------



## uconduit

Somebody in Oildale won't be getting a new air compressor...:jester:


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 28723
> 
> 
> 
> Now how is this guard probe supposed to be tested? 41" probe, and 31" of seal tite. Hhhhmmmm.
> 
> View attachment 28725
> 
> 
> Love it when those that install devices never have to service them... Extra flex/cable or a PROPERLY placed union can make a day go so much better..
> 
> View attachment 28726
> 
> 
> And it has been fixed.


The only thing I woulda done would be to have added a couple of tyraps to the slack into a coil or to the process piping... 

Great to see the tons of pics and someone who takes the pride that you do in your work!


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> The only thing I woulda done would be to have added a couple of tyraps to the slack into a coil or to the process piping...
> 
> Great to see the tons of pics and someone who takes the pride that you do in your work!


I actually put it behind the piping you see there. It's out of the way. Every one of these vessels have these. This facility has 6 vessels set up this way. Some of them have two. I test them monthly, so the zip tie idea would end up being a hindrance on my end. :whistling2:


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> I actually put it behind the piping you see there. It's out of the way. Every one of these vessels have these. This facility has 6 vessels set up this way. Some of them have two. I test them monthly, so the zip tie idea would end up being a hindrance on my end. :whistling2:


Gotcha.. I knew you'd have a method to your madness.. lol... I know the inspectors up here would be askin for them, and if I was testing them monthly I'd put them on while they were there and then cut them next month... I don't think most clients I've worked with test them that often.. Maybe semi-annually, or when they flood the vessel and come out and "tweak" the sensitivity...


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> Gotcha.. I knew you'd have a method to your madness.. lol... I know the inspectors up here would be askin for them, and if I was testing them monthly I'd put them on while they were there and then cut them next month... I don't think most clients I've worked with test them that often.. Maybe semi-annually, or when they flood the vessel and come out and "tweak" the sensitivity...


My company is pretty adamant about safety. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

I had to install a solenoid operated valve today. 

Before









After


















Notice that I am out of room in this enclosure, so I had to put one of my relays up in the top right corner. :whistling2:










Then I had to setup a radio shutdown for our temporary well control panel. This was after the crap was removed the last time the panel was moved. 










This was after I set it back up. I know, not the neatest panel I have done, but this is temporary, and it all works. :thumbup:


----------



## 360max

RobRoy said:


> I had to install a solenoid operated valve today.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that I am out of room in this enclosure, so I had to put one of my relays up in the top right corner. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to setup a radio shutdown for our temporary well control panel. This was after the crap was removed the last time the panel was moved.
> 
> 
> 
> This was after I set it back up. I know, not the neatest panel I have done, but this is temporary, and it all works. :thumbup:


spray cold gal on the newly threaded rigid.:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama

RobRoy said:


> I had to install a solenoid operated valve today.
> 
> Before
> 
> After
> 
> Notice that I am out of room in this enclosure, so I had to put one of my relays up in the top right corner. :whistling2:
> 
> Then I had to setup a radio shutdown for our temporary well control panel. This was after the crap was removed the last time the panel was moved.
> 
> This was after I set it back up. I know, not the neatest panel I have done, but this is temporary, and it all works. :thumbup:


Nice panels.


----------



## BBQ

RobRoy said:


> This was after I set it back up. I know, not the neatest panel I have done, but this is temporary, and it all works. :thumbup:


Where is your drawing, no panduit?


You are a hack!


:laughing:


Kidding, it was just crap said in another thread about some basic control work.


----------



## nolabama

I don't think a lot of people understand "I need it NOW". The whole today thing is being lost among the drawings and panduit. I know for a fact RobRoy does not have the luxury of time on some things.


----------



## janagyjr

nolabama said:


> I don't think a lot of people understand "I need it NOW". The whole today thing is being lost among the drawings and panduit. I know for a fact RobRoy does not have the luxury of time on some things.


I understand not having time as a luxury. We're all on deadlines either of our - or someone else's - making, and sometimes what needs to be up and running or fixed needs to be done asap, not when we have the proper equipment 2 days from now (or whenever).

Does anyone else notice the open ko in the bottom of the panel?


----------



## HARRY304E

janagyjr said:


> I understand not having time as a luxury. We're all on deadlines either of our - or someone else's - making, and sometimes what needs to be up and running or fixed needs to be done asap, not when we have the proper equipment 2 days from now (or whenever).
> 
> Does anyone else notice the open ko in the bottom of the panel?


Yup,,,,that's a drain :laughing::laughing:


----------



## janagyjr

HARRY304E said:


> Yup,,,,that's a drain :laughing::laughing:


Am I really missing something? I thought RR had to use weatherproof panels? Or are you just pulling my leg?


----------



## uconduit

RobRoy said:


>


Unlike every single one of your posted pictures this enclosure doesn't look like it is listed for a class1 div 1 hazardous location! What happened?


----------



## RobRoy

uconduit said:


> Unlike every single one of your posted pictures this enclosure doesn't look like it is listed for a class1 div 1 hazardous location! What happened?


This is not sitting in a classified area. It is a shutdown radio setup for our new well "temporary" well control panel. The idiots wanted this going yesterday afternoon at 3:30. Easy way to turn my day into a 14 hour Friday. 

I just got done taking my aggression out at the shooting range with my boy.


----------



## RobRoy

360Max, I cold galved this bìtch just for you. :whistling2:










Out with the old bullśhìt......










And in with the new. 










You have to verify that you know what you are doing.....:whistling2:










After my long day in this heatwave we have been having, (87°), it's hot for here....... I still hop on the bike and haul ass up the mountain. I've got two 100 mile rides next month I am training for, and I gotta get it when I can. :thumbup:


----------



## gotshokd666

RobRoy said:


> After my long day in this heatwave we have been having, (87°), it's hot for here....... I still hop on the bike and haul ass up the mountain. I've got two 100 mile rides next month I am training for, and I gotta get it when I can. :thumbup:


Is that a tour de cure shirt? Are you riding in it?


----------



## HARRY304E

janagyjr said:


> Am I really missing something? I thought RR had to use weatherproof panels? Or are you just pulling my leg?


Just kidding bro!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> 360Max, I cold galved this bìtch just for you. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Out with the old bullśhìt......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in with the new.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to verify that you know what you are doing.....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my long day in this heatwave we have been having, (87°), it's hot for here....... I still hop on the bike and haul ass up the mountain. I've got two 100 mile rides next month I am training for, and I gotta get it when I can. :thumbup:


Nice Hat......:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

gotshokd666 said:


> Is that a tour de cure shirt? Are you riding in it?


I did a tour De cure ride in April. I'm doing another in October. Also have a Multiple Sclerosis ride in October. My company got me into that one. I've been type 1 diabetic since I was 4. Just turned 31 this month! I am always striving to be ahead of the game. I made it a way of life at a young age. I'm also doing a walk to cure diabetes for my good friends daughter. My wifey and kids are going to participate in that. When I do the long rides, they just cheer me on though. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Nice Hat......:laughing:


If you saw how I ride, you would wear one too. I used to never wear a helmet. I never wore one snowboarding either. This Mother's Day, I witnessed a 12 year old friend of my step daughter, die on the street. He was hit by a car, and not wearing a helmet. People can laugh all they want. I'll break their nose, and keep riding in my nerdy helmet. As long as I make it home to my family, then it is worth it 110%! I'm not getting any younger Harry.....


----------



## gotshokd666

RobRoy said:


> I did a tour De cure ride in April. I'm doing another in October. Also have a Multiple Sclerosis ride in October. My company got me into that one. I've been type 1 diabetic since I was 4. Just turned 31 this month! I am always striving to be ahead of the game. I made it a way of life at a young age. I'm also doing a walk to cure diabetes for my good friends daughter. My wifey and kids are going to participate in that. When I do the long rides, they just cheer me on though. :thumbup:


Wow! Good for you! My brother has also had type 1 for about 30 years. He and my sister rode in the june ride in NYC. 
Im too lazy to bike, but I sponsored them...


----------



## RobRoy

gotshokd666 said:


> Wow! Good for you! My brother has also had type 1 for about 30 years. He and my sister rode in the june ride in NYC.
> Im too lazy to bike, but I sponsored them...


That's good to hear. I will participate in them, until I am unable to. These are my jerseys from last years ride.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> If you saw how I ride, you would wear one too. I used to never wear a helmet. I never wore one snowboarding either. This Mother's Day, I witnessed a 12 year old friend of my step daughter, die on the street. He was hit by a car, and not wearing a helmet. People can laugh all they want. I'll break their nose, and keep riding in my nerdy helmet. As long as I make it home to my family, then it is worth it 110%! I'm not getting any younger Harry.....


You're right on that,,,I'm just messing with you..:laughing:

You're not getting any younger. Man ante that the truth


----------



## janagyjr

I'd like to get back into riding my bike (never been a marathoner though, just ride for fun). Unfortunately I'm looking at about $100 in repairs (the handlebar shifters need readjusting, new tube front and back, and the chain needs to be greased up). Unfortunately I left it out in the rain one month too many when I first got it. ):

I won't junk it, though, because it's a Schwinn and I love how it rides.  I am kind of nervous about my arm, though.

Keep up the good work RR, really inspiring to see such nice looking work and inspiring to know someone else is trying to make a difference in this world (especially someone who posts here ).


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

This is my best Rob Roy impression. Do you think I have what it takes to be the shít???


----------



## janagyjr

scameron81 said:


> This is my best Rob Roy impression. Do you think I have what it takes to be the shít???
> 
> View attachment 28934


Well, you seem to be working on the look, how does your work look? Make a thread and let E.T. decide! :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando

scameron81 said:


> This is my best Rob Roy impression. Do you think I have what it takes to be the shít???
> 
> View attachment 28934


No. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Going_Commando said:


> No. :laughing:


You been on any good rides on your motorcycle lately? I'm taking some shots with the wifey right now, and getting ready to make sure all my testing equipment is ready for tomorrow. 

Cameron, your post cracked me up. Makes me want to be all gangster at work. Oh wait, I am. :thumbup:
Where are you at up north? I have family in Oakland, and Elk Grove. 

Who wants to see what I've got on my table right meow?


----------



## 8V71

RobRoy said:


> You been on any good rides on your motorcycle lately?


Last pic I saw he was using it as an expensive table. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

8V71 said:


> Last pic I saw he was using it as an expensive table. :whistling2: :laughing:


It's a badass bike. :thumbup:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> Cameron, your post cracked me up. Makes me want to be all gangster at work. Oh wait, I am. :thumbup:
> Where are you at up north? I have family in Oakland, and Elk Grove.
> 
> Who wants to see what I've got on my table right meow?


The land of weed and wine, Sonoma County.


----------



## janagyjr

RobRoy said:


> Who wants to see what I've got on my table right meow?


Like you need to ask? :whistling2::no::thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

This is the dead weight tester I use. I'll update this tomorrow of it being used in the field. Basically, on the gas chromatographs I will be calibrating, I use a 50"h20, and 100"h20 set points. I can do this with my hand pump, but I have over 100 of these gas chromatographs to calibrate. The dead weight is a huge time saver. :thumbup:


----------



## Elephante

RobRoy said:


> This is the dead weight tester I use. I'll update this tomorrow of it being used in the field. Basically, on the gas chromatographs I will be calibrating, I use a 50"h20, and 100"h20 set points. I can do this with my hand pump, but I have over 100 of these gas chromatographs to calibrate. The dead weight is a huge time saver. :thumbup:


You have pretty kewl ghostbusters equipment.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

You must have a very understanding wife. I don't think I could get away with having all that stuff out in the living room.

I'm surprised to see a dead weight tester. We've abandoned those in favor of drucks meters and nitrogen tanks with precision regulators.


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> You must have a very understanding wife. I don't think I could get away with having all that stuff out in the living room.
> 
> I'm surprised to see a dead weight tester. We've abandoned those in favor of drucks meters and nitrogen tanks with precision regulators.


I have a druck, but all I have to do here, is add my weights, and I'm done. It's way faster. 
The wife knows that these tools help keep the roof over our families head. She also knows that I like to play with them, even off the clock.


----------



## RobRoy

My portable office for the next few days. I have 30 gas chromatographs to calibrate at this facility. I got 15 done today. :thumbup:


----------



## Going_Commando

RobRoy said:


> You been on any good rides on your motorcycle lately? I'm taking some shots with the wifey right now, and getting ready to make sure all my testing equipment is ready for tomorrow.
> 
> Cameron, your post cracked me up. Makes me want to be all gangster at work. Oh wait, I am. :thumbup:
> Where are you at up north? I have family in Oakland, and Elk Grove.
> 
> Who wants to see what I've got on my table right meow?


Been too poor to register it until last month, and I don't want to pay $500+ to register and inspect the bike to only ride it for a month. It is going to drop to 32 degrees tonight, so riding season is coming to an end. I might have taken it out a couple times though, like someone I know :whistling2:. I've also scraped floorboards on my Dad's Harley geezer glide a few times as well. :laughing:

Shots eh? I am sipping on a glass of this stuff: 

I had 36 bucks in liquor store gift cards (Yeah, NH liquor stores give out gift cards :laughing, so it only cost me $9 out of pocket for a bottle of Bookers True Barrel bourbon. Stuff is deeeelicious, and 129 proof to boot . Came in a fancy wooden box like so:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

I was trying to figure out why you would need a pressure calibration on a chromatograph. Looks like its a DP flow meter that measures the quality of the natural gas using chromatography to make sure your not just selling them H2S??


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> I was trying to figure out why you would need a pressure calibration on a chromatograph. Looks like its a DP flow meter that measures the quality of the natural gas using chromatography to make sure your not just selling them H2S??


Yep, we actually use these to monitor how much gas we use on our vessels, burners, flares, and all sorts of other things.
These are "flow computers", I've been smoking crack, and have been calling them gas chromatographs. Oops. Sounded fancy.:laughing:

We do have several TotalFlow gas chromatographs in use, but right now, I am only calibrating the flow computers.


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> Yep, we actually use these to monitor how much gas we use on our vessels, burners, flares, and all sorts of other things.
> These are "flow computers", I've been smoking crack, and have been calling them gas chromatographs. Oops. Sounded fancy.:laughing:
> 
> We do have several TotalFlow gas chromatographs in use, but right now, I am only calibrating the flow computers.


lol.. I was wonderin if it was a new "all in one" super smart system...


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> lol.. I was wonderin if it was a new "all in one" super smart system...


No sir, just me being a dummy, not paying attention to what I'm talking about. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> Yep, we actually use these to monitor how much gas we use on our vessels, burners, flares, and all sorts of other things.
> These are "flow computers", I've been smoking crack, and have been calling them gas chromatographs. Oops. Sounded fancy.:laughing:
> 
> We do have several TotalFlow gas chromatographs in use, but right now, I am only calibrating the flow computers.


You can't BS a BS'er


----------



## RobRoy

Senior Orifice Fitting was leaking. This is not something I can just walk away from. 









Hhhmmmm, I wonder why???









Got RobRoyed!









Stopped by a family friends because the pull chain on their fan broke. There is no switch to turn it off. He's like, "I just started clipping wires 1 by 1, until the fan stopped."
I was like, Tom, I can see that?! Why don't you two pick up a new ceiling fan, and call me then. 









I finished my day by stopping off at my buddies to hook up a motor for a pig rotisserie BBQ he is building. He's roasting the pig tomorrow, and has been talking about building this for months. I just had to drill some holes, you know, so when everybody is admiring the setup tomorrow, I can say how good the holes look.









This was his blue print he came up with a few months back in his office. Yes, we were drinking!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Rob, surprised you guys still use orifice plates


----------



## Big John

RobRoy said:


> ...Stopped by a family friends because the pull chain on their fan broke. There is no switch to turn it off. He's like, "I just started clipping wires 1 by 1, until the fan stopped...."


 That made me laugh pretty damn hard. :laughing: Remind him never to join the bomb squad.


----------



## RobRoy

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Rob, surprised you guys still use orifice plates


What would our other option be?


----------



## RobRoy

No work pics today. I was finishing up calibrating the TotalFlows. 









Ripping off pigs feet for the dogs. 









This was pretty fun, as most of us here have known each other since kindergarten!









So delicious.....









I think their idea turned out pretty good.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> What would our other option be?


if the fluid is conductive a magmeter
if the fluid is a liquid a mass flowmeter or thermal
for gasses, liquids: turbine, thermal, vortex, 
Liquids, gasses, steam: Venturi, flow nozzels, flow tubes


----------



## piperunner

Well we always enjoy seeing your work photos and like the pit cooker nice job:thumbsup: .


----------



## kered

No work pics the last couple times I've checked in on this thread


----------



## RobRoy

kered said:


> No work pics the last couple times I've checked in on this thread


I've been doing a lot of repetitive safety testing and calibrating, so I don't want to bore you guys.


----------



## nolabama

What's that last pic. Looks like something I have worked on before but not oilfield.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

How do those flowserve electri-safe actuators hold up? We have tons of those things and they crap out quite a bit. We just about treat them as disposable.


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> What's that last pic. Looks like something I have worked on before but not oilfield.


It's a electric-hydraulic actuator valve. This is at a location where an air supply was far far away. This gas scrubber almost only gets used every three months when I test the safeties on it.


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> How do those flowserve electri-safe actuators hold up? We have tons of those things and they crap out quite a bit. We just about treat them as disposable.


They've been in service for almost three years and I haven't had to replace one yet...


----------



## RobRoy

Testing a level safety low on a NGL Separator vessel. 











Testing a pressure alarm high/low on a NGL Separator vessel. 











Shut down valve and level control valve. 











Lots of regulators and solenoids.











A typical setup on a gas scrubber I do out here....











Installed a new transducer on a TotalFlow. 











Got some stuff brewing here....


----------



## RobRoy

Getting ready for the day. 











More getting ready....











I was going to dig this out by hand, but I didn't feel like getting any overtime!











My plum bob level job. 











Getting close. 











Good enough for now.....











Finished up the day by running 150' of 1".


----------



## CFL

RobRoy said:


> Getting close.


I'm sure you have good reason to mount your equipment that way, but wouldn't it be a lot better using two poles vs one? It just seems like it would be like a kite in the wind and would wobble back in forth. Am I wrong, or do you just build them that way to save on poles?

Looks like nice work by the way. I would love to do that kind of work for a while. Looks hot though.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

CFL said:


> I'm sure you have good reason to mount your equipment that way, but wouldn't it be a lot better using two poles vs one? It just seems like it would be like a kite in the wind and would wobble back in forth. Am I wrong, or do you just build them that way to save on poles?
> 
> Looks like nice work by the way. I would love to do that kind of work for a while. Looks hot though.:thumbsup:


That back panel is stout. If you look in my previous threads, most everything is metal back panels. This was specd out this way. The wind won't even make that thing think about moving.


----------



## walkerj

Those little MPZ deals are a lifesaver for when you just need a couple of circuits


----------



## RobRoy




----------



## RobRoy




----------



## TOOL_5150

RobRoy said:


> [/IMG]


wtf?


----------



## MTW

:yawn:


----------



## RobRoy

TOOL_5150 said:


> wtf?


What's wrong tool?


----------



## MTW

RobRoy said:


> What's wrong tool?


The PVC over the RMC stub. Why? :blink:


----------



## RobRoy

MTW said:


> The PVC over the RMC stub. Why? :blink:


Following specs. It's how they want it done here.


----------



## TOOL_5150

RobRoy said:


> Following specs. It's how they want it done here.


Neat, how is that to code?:blink:


----------



## 360max

damn, you use myers hubs and than come into the disc like that with pvc :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

360max said:


> damn, you use myers hubs and than come into the disc like that with pvc :laughing:











fify


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 29377
> 
> 
> fify


How come all the RMC couplings are wrapped with tape but the stub into the panel is not. Won't rain run down the threads?

From past comments all your stuff gets inspected.


----------



## RobRoy

Easy Friday


----------



## RobRoy

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> How come all the RMC couplings are wrapped with tape but the stub into the panel is not. Won't rain run down the threads? From past comments all your stuff gets inspected.


The GRC couplings are required to be wrapped, when buried here. The threads have STL-8 on them, which is basically like silicon...

" STL Series Information
Excellent Adhesion/Maintains Raintightness
Effective and Stable from -20°F~300°F
Inhibits Corrosion
Maintains Grounding Continuity
Effective Between Dissimilar Metals "

That enclosure will rust out before any rain/moisture gets through those threads.


----------



## 3xdad

Sonuva gun, when are you gonna get those oil fields straightened out? Hurry up already.


----------



## RobRoy

3xdad said:


> Sonuva gun, when are you gonna get those oil fields straightened out? Hurry up already.


We are drilling about ten new wells every year, so hopefully never!:thumbup:


----------



## Big John

RobRoy said:


>


Ignition transformer or something...?


----------



## RobRoy

Big John said:


> Ignition transformer or something...?


Exactly. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

My new Veto XL bag. So far, I'm liking it. My other Veto bag finally shít the bed.


----------



## mr hands

Where's this bag picture?

All I noticed was a pic of beautiful shaved legs covered by an afghan :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

This is one of our big ass oil storage tanks. 









I think it's 200,000 barrels....









It has a floating top. Pretty cool setup. It's over 60 feet tall. 









Waiting on my mechanic yesterday. 









Making overtime to sand blast my tools and make them all shiny again. 









My new tool bag in action. 









I am now being taunted by the mrs to get off ET, and go get naked. Have a good night all. 









Calibrating pressure safety devices.


----------



## RobRoy

Harry, I just got called into work. I knew you'd appreciate my helper.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 30022
> 
> 
> Harry, I just got called into work. I knew you'd appreciate my helper.


Is he ready to do some digging?:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

He was sniffing out rabbits









While I messed with the technical stuff.


----------



## RobRoy

A little something for tomorrow morning









I'll be ripping this out


----------



## 360max

... you should use cold gal on threaded ends


----------



## RobRoy

360max said:


> ... you should use cold gal on threaded ends


Oh you know I will


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 30024
> 
> 
> He was sniffing out rabbits
> 
> View attachment 30025
> 
> 
> While I messed with the technical stuff.


 He was on top of it..:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

This is the old PSID Switch. 











It lived a good life.....











Getting my shít all sprawled out. 











So, this was my plan. 











It's coming together now. 











For those of you reading this still, wondering what the hell it is, I will tell you. It is a differential pressure switch. It is measuring the difference in pressure on each side of the strainer. 











I am calibrating this switch to 9 PSID.


----------



## Jlarson

> It lived a good life.....


:laughing: That lived a few lives.


----------



## Jlarson

Does it send out a message when its filter time of just throw a pilot light somewhere?


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> Does it send out a message when its filter time of just throw a pilot light somewhere?


The operators get a SCADA alarm in the control room that is 5 miles away. This is at a facility that's way up on a hill. I test our pipeline quarterly. We have several pressure, temperature, level transmitters, valve position indicators, etc. etc. 
Our pipeline is getting fed oil from every oil facility in our area, so it's pretty important to stay on top of it. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Testing temperature safeties on our pipeline. 











I did the Multiple Sclerosis Coastal Challenge 2013 ride on Saturday. It was a great day. I raised over $1000 for a very good cause. :thumbup:











After riding over 67 miles in a little over 4 hours, this IPA tasted like pure victory!!! I have the Diabetes Tour De Cure ride on the 26th coming up, and since I am stuck with diabetes, I am looking forward to this day. I have only raised $600 so far, but I am still working hard to break the $1000 goal I have made. I am impressed with myself that I have done this for two very great causes in the same month. It feels amazing. 











Now back to calibrating transmitters. 











I also test and calibrate the I to P transducers.


----------



## electricmalone

RobRoy said:


> Testing temperature safeties on our pipeline. I did the Multiple Sclerosis Coastal Challenge 2013 ride on Saturday. It was a great day. I raised over $1000 for a very good cause. :thumbup: After riding over 67 miles in a little over 4 hours, this IPA tasted like pure victory!!! I have the Diabetes Tour De Cure ride on the 26th coming up, and since I am stuck with diabetes, I am looking forward to this day. I have only raised $600 so far, but I am still working hard to break the $1000 goal I have made. I am impressed with myself that I have done this for two very great causes in the same month. It feels amazing. Now back to calibrating transmitters. I also test and calibrate the I to P transducers.


Holy crap! I haven't seen any Foxboro equipment since I was a kid. My Father worked there 25+ years ago, and did a ton of BETA testing on our kitchen table. 
Congrats on the charity events, I find myself doing a lot more the older I get.


----------



## RobRoy

electricmalone said:


> Holy crap! I haven't seen any Foxboro equipment since I was a kid. My Father worked there 25+ years ago, and did a ton of BETA testing on our kitchen table.
> Congrats on the charity events, I find myself doing a lot more the older I get.


Those Foxboros are a relic. :thumbup:
They are OOS, but are there I think for the history. :whistling2:


----------



## Turkey Steve

RobRoy said:


> Testing temperature safeties on our pipeline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the Multiple Sclerosis Coastal Challenge 2013 ride on Saturday. It was a great day. I raised over $1000 for a very good cause. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After riding over 67 miles in a little over 4 hours, this IPA tasted like pure victory!!! I have the Diabetes Tour De Cure ride on the 26th coming up, and since I am stuck with diabetes, I am looking forward to this day. I have only raised $600 so far, but I am still working hard to break the $1000 goal I have made. I am impressed with myself that I have done this for two very great causes in the same month. It feels amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to calibrating transmitters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also test and calibrate the I to P transducers.



Good man..:thumbsup:


----------



## duramaxdarren

im in gas control with SCADA all day. awesome to see what you do out there. Makes me wanna get back in the field and be an electrician again.


----------



## RobRoy

This is the old shít that is coming out. 











More of Yesterday's madness.....











This is the new PSHL switches I am switching over to on the pumping units. These are explosion proof, but do not need to be. The next ones ordered will be a little bit cheaper. 











This is the old style that the operators can adjust, and we don't want them to have that option. They often leave them bypassed and walkaway
The drilling rig crew broke this one yesterday. I am putting the new style switches on the new oil pumping units. 











Waiting for my welders to get the new piping in this morning.











Now the fun begins. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Making sure my water out level control valve does what it's suppose to before I put this vessel back in service. 






























The other filter regulator feeds a fail open bypass valve that is being held closed with a solenoid by the PLC. 

SO, what do you guys think?


----------



## Jlarson

> This is the old style that the operators can adjust, and we don't want them to have that option.


:laughing:

Sitting on their ass all day gets boring, got to F with stuff. 

They love dials on breakers and OL's too, zing those things way up.


----------



## RobRoy

I had to move this level transmitter today.











Cleaned up and ready for its new location. 











Calibrate and make sure it's operating properly. 











Had to change out a load cell cable. 











Followed up by troubleshooting some lighting.


----------



## Jlarson

Do you put anything in your wirenuts or just tape them?

I like to fill them with silicone terminal grease in outdoor apps, keeps mosture out and doesn't involve tape. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Off to work so late. Don't they know I have a life. :laughing::whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I had to move this level transmitter today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up and ready for its new location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibrate and make sure it's operating properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to change out a load cell cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed up by troubleshooting some lighting.



:sleep1:


























:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Sometimes, the blown fuse callouts make my night. Easy money on a Friday night. I'll take a 4 hour call out at time and a half for 5 minutes of work. Including drive time, to and from home, 50 minutes.


----------



## triden

RobRoy said:


> Cleaned up and ready for its new location.


Just bought myself a 789 processmeter for work (they paid) :thumbup: Should be a big help! Already looking up the next thing I should buy...

What other electronic gizmos do you use all the time?


----------



## RobRoy

triden said:


> Just bought myself a 789 processmeter for work (they paid) :thumbup: Should be a big help! Already looking up the next thing I should buy...
> 
> What other electronic gizmos do you use all the time?


You need to go through all of my postings. I have posted a whole bunch of my tools and equipment I use daily. Check it out and I will be more than happy to answer any questions you may have. :thumbup:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

triden said:


> Just bought myself a 789 processmeter for work (they paid) :thumbup: Should be a big help! Already looking up the next thing I should buy...
> 
> What other electronic gizmos do you use all the time?


Personally I'm not a huge fan of the 789. Some of the guys have them but I prefer the Altek 434 because its smaller and has a rotary knob which I really like for checking out control valves. The most expensive gizmo I have is the Emerson 475 HART communicator. Its not cheap but it sure beats trying to configure transmitters on a laptop in the field.

BTW whats the significance of the blue bolts? Is that just some kind of coating to keep them from rusting instead of using stainless?


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> Personally I'm not a huge fan of the 789. Some of the guys have them but I prefer the Altek 434 because its smaller and has a rotary knob which I really like for checking out control valves. The most expensive gizmo I have is the Emerson 475 HART communicator. Its not cheap but it sure beats trying to configure transmitters on a laptop in the field.
> 
> BTW whats the significance of the blue bolts? Is that just some kind of coating to keep them from rusting instead of using stainless?


http://www.metcoat.com/assets/files/fk1brochure.pdf

They are called fluorokote. Read that link I posted. Talks about all the technical stuff.


----------



## uconduit

I hate teflon tape...


----------



## Going_Commando

Shoot me a donation link for your upcoming ride. Musta missed the MS one, but I am feeling charitable.


----------



## RobRoy

Going_Commando said:


> Shoot me a donation link for your upcoming ride. Musta missed the MS one, but I am feeling charitable.


Thanks Jeff. Check your PM. That makes you, and Pudge565, ironically also a Jeff. So thank you Jeffs. It is a really good cause, and my second Tour De Cure ride I'll have participated in this year.


----------



## pudge565

RobRoy said:


> Thanks Jeff. Check your PM. That makes you, and Pudge565, ironically also a Jeff. So thank you Jeffs. It is a really good cause, and my second Tour De Cure ride I'll have participated in this year.


No problem, I blow money on some really stupid stuff, at least that donation will be useful.


----------



## Going_Commando

pudge565 said:


> No problem, I blow money on some really stupid stuff, at least that donation will be useful.


We're awesome. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## triden

scameron81 said:


> Personally I'm not a huge fan of the 789. Some of the guys have them but I prefer the Altek 434 because its smaller and has a rotary knob which I really like for checking out control valves. The most expensive gizmo I have is the Emerson 475 HART communicator. Its not cheap but it sure beats trying to configure transmitters on a laptop in the field.
> 
> BTW whats the significance of the blue bolts? Is that just some kind of coating to keep them from rusting instead of using stainless?


A guy I work with has the Altek and he loves it. I wanted a more all-in-one kind of unit and the 789 is the closest I was going to get.


----------



## RobRoy

I'm so mad, I am on fire!


----------



## RobRoy

Getting ready for tomorrow.


----------



## RobRoy

Finishing up this vessel project. Had to get power and valve status to the new shutdown valves on the oil out line, and the water out line. This was a very tight spot, and was not fun in any way.


----------



## RobRoy

This was what I did on Friday. 









So much for an easy day before my Tour De Cure ride that was on Saturday.....









Was able to get everything mounted. 









Including the ground rods. 









And the hand holes. 









This was me on mile 40, feeling like a beast. Only 30 more to go!









The weather was perfect, and the ride was amazing!


----------



## dronai

Check this out Rob

http://vitaminl.tv/video/483


----------



## walkerj

I trust you but I just don't trust the single pole with a sheet of plywood on it.


----------



## RobRoy

walkerj said:


> I trust you but I just don't trust the single pole with a sheet of plywood on it.


Most of our back panels are metal, as you can see in the many pics I've posted. For some reason, and I hate it, these discos are specd out this way. It's just plain stupid. But it also pays the bills, and it is 3/4" plywood. :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

I had to change out this guy at one of our remote facilities that is 3 hours away. It was for an air compressor. The natural gas generator was having an air/fuel mixture issue, and was bouncing our voltage from 360 to 500+ volts. 









This was smashed at the same facility.....









Yes, RobRoy is running 1/2" EMT!!









This is a new hydro test trailer my company bought. 









Just putting in some receptacles, and a switch for a water pump. 









An air compressor will be under this counter top, and the panel I put in the corner, which









Is being fed from the outside mounted generator. 









Who wants candy! I hope everybody had a happy Halloween.


----------



## RobRoy

I got a new dry block temperature calibrator today. 









Our old one was 2° off, and was $2000 to calibrate. 









Or we could order a brand new one for $4000.


----------



## RobRoy

Bored on this saturday night, so I calibrated this pressure transmitter so I don't have to worry about it on Monday. 









Then I get called into work, and it looks as if I'll be here until the sun comes up. Yay overtime!


----------



## RobRoy

Out with the old......









And in with the new......









More out with the old.......









And in with the new.......









Calibrating temperature transmitters


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 31136
> 
> 
> Out with the old......
> 
> View attachment 31137
> 
> 
> And in with the new......
> 
> View attachment 31138
> 
> 
> More out with the old.......
> 
> View attachment 31139
> 
> 
> And in with the new.......
> 
> View attachment 31140
> 
> 
> Calibrating temperature transmitters


So what's the temperature ?:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> So what's the temperature ?:laughing:


Well Harry, to answer your question on that setup, the zero was 0° input, with a 4mA output. The span was 200° input, with a 20mA output.:thumbup:


----------



## tylerb

scameron81 said:


> This is my best Rob Roy impression. Do you think I have what it takes to be the shít???
> 
> View attachment 28934


Would that be one the Calpine Geysers on Cobb behind you?

Edit: Also, Robroy, this is probably one of the most interesting things I've looked at on the internet in a long time. (Even though most of the time I have no idea what I'm looking at...)


----------



## RobRoy

Changed out a 200 hp motor today. 









Out with the 350 kcmil









New EYS









Then my Greenlee 1990 dieless crimper busted on the 4th 750 kcmil crimp. Yes, we installed 750 kcmil on a 300 hp motor. The super smart electrical engineer came up with this brilliant idea because he was so good at math. Needless to say, the wire was already purchased, so we used it. 









Talk about being left to hang. Not one supplier in the county, had a crimper for wire bigger than 600 kcmil. 









At the very least, I was able to enjoy yet another beautiful sunset at work.


----------



## tylerb

So how do we get threads to be a sticky? The popularity of this thread alone warrants it.


----------



## RobRoy

I don't know how, but somebody in the past brought it up. I just keep on loading up the good/not so good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

tylerb said:


> So how do we get threads to be a sticky? The popularity of this thread alone warrants it.


A moderator can make it so.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

tylerb said:


> Would that be one the Calpine Geysers on Cobb behind you?
> 
> Edit: Also, Robroy, this is probably one of the most interesting things I've looked at on the internet in a long time. (Even though most of the time I have no idea what I'm looking at...)


It sure is. I'm not sure if its technically on Cobb, but its pretty close.


----------



## tylerb

scameron81 said:


> It sure is. I'm not sure if its technically on Cobb, but its pretty close.


How close are you to the McCabe Fire? It's not looking good up there.


----------



## RobRoy

Was called out to troubleshoot one of our heater treaters shutting down with no alarms. As I'm driving up, I see this. So, it is running, but it is smoking out of the stack. The fireye has an unsteady voltage. The airflow switch was jumpered out, which I found today! 









Houston, I found your problem!









Had to shut her down for this one.


----------



## Switched

Yeah, pretty cool, but could you post shots of blue carlon boxes?:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I like the variety of what you put up here. Must continue to keep the job interesting.


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Yeah, pretty cool, but could you post shots of blue carlon boxes?:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I like the variety of what you put up here. Must continue to keep the job interesting.


I have to install a new receptacle at my neighbors house this week. I have a blue box pic coming your way!:laughing:


----------



## Switched

RobRoy said:


> I have to install a new receptacle at my neighbors house this week. I have a blue box pic coming your way!:laughing:


I'm gonna be real dissapointed if it isn't actually blue!:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy

So do you have crazy fire watch protocols you have to follow? We have a Bp storage site nearby I've done work at before my current gig. It was a nightmare trying to do anything. I once had to grind out a steel mez for a pipe and they had a guy stand there for 2 HOURS after I was done on a fire watch! When it came to mowing the berms around the tanks they would have a crew weed whack the entire thing rather than use a mower. I heard they've recently gone to using a remote controlled mower


----------



## dronai

Screw your oilfield crap !


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> I have to install a new receptacle at my neighbors house this week. I have a blue box pic coming your way!:laughing:


Should run it in conduit or teck.. lol.. 
When I was a 2nd year a j/man asked me and another apprenti who know more about wiring houses... Before the other guy could say anything, I jumped in and said "All I know is, it's a bitch cutting conduit into 16" lengths to fit between the studs.." The boss laughed and, oddly enough I didn't get to go on that job.. Went hunting instead.. lol....


----------



## RobRoy

I found a bad bank of transformers two days ago. 









This enclosure was in the changeout bull pen. 









You can see why here. 









Some more of my handy work, gentleman. I hope you all have an amazing Thanksgiving. Even Rewire.


----------



## RobRoy

I got called out today because a line heater wouldn't run. One of the operators turned the gas regulator down to almost 0 psig. When running, the main gas regulator should be around 12 psig, and the pilot gas regulator at 10 " h20.










Upon readjusting the gas pressures, I discovered one of the pilot gas solenoids to be leaking gas. 










So I changed them both out. 










Then, as I'm about to leave, I had to change out some cooling fans on a drive.


----------



## rlc3854

Rob, do you get a set number of for your call outs regardless of how long you are on site. Although you probably get travel time from the house and back so that eats up time. I use to get 4 hours and I only lived like 15 minutes away. The boss was pissed when he signed time sheets that had like 45 or 60 minutes on a call out and then had to pay 4 hours at 1 1/2 or double time:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

rlc3854 said:


> Rob, do you get a set number of for your call outs regardless of how long you are on site. Although you probably get travel time from the house and back so that eats up time. I use to get 4 hours and I only lived like 15 minutes away. The boss was pissed when he signed time sheets that had like 45 or 60 minutes on a call out and then had to pay 4 hours at 1 1/2 or double time:thumbsup:


I have a minimum callout time. I'm here to make money, but I'm also here to make sure everything works as it should be. I could have very easily ignored the leaking gas solenoid until tomorrow morning, but I'm getting paid good money to be there for a reason. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Nobody caught the mistake that was made in my last post I was waiting for it, but nothing. So here it goes..... 

Those brass solenoids are only rated for air or water, not gas! This was a temporary install from what I had stocked on the shelf until the proper solenoids arrive.:whistling2:


----------



## rlc3854

RobRoy said:


> Nobody caught the mistake that was made in my last post I was waiting for it, but nothing. So here it goes.....
> 
> Those brass solenoids are only rated for air or water, not gas! This was a temporary install from what I had stocked on the shelf until the proper solenoids arrive.:whistling2:


What material are typically?


----------



## RobRoy

rlc3854 said:


> What material are typically?


They are pot metal or stainless. 

The existing ones were pot metal, and I am replacing them with stainless.


----------



## Jlarson

Pot metal?

I've used brass, stainless and aluminum gas valves never a pot metal one.


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> Then, as I'm about to leave, I had to change out some cooling fans on a drive.


Those ones look not too bad to do... I did 2 on an older Toshiba for I think about a 20 hp drive a while ago...Had to rip the whole drive apart as the only way for them to come out was through the front.. Some are a real PITA to do... Who ever thinks of some of these designs should be kicked in the....


----------



## macmikeman

Wow, a white female with a black girls rear on her. Must be the fluoride water..............


----------



## RobRoy

Saturday afternoon pig roast with my friends and family. 










Spend Sunday evening at a candle lighting for my cousins remembrance. 4 years on thanksgiving. :no:
This photo was taken three days before she passed. 










Started doing the yearly cathodic protection survey today. 










This is a typical reading I am looking for. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

What do you think Harry?











More cathodic protection survey work....










My pregnant wife and I at my company holiday party. :thumbup:










And more CP Survey work.


----------



## RobRoy

Had a leaking test valve on a pressure safety device. 










So I installed a new one. 










A new water flow meter. 










Had a bad transducer on a gas flow computer. 



















Good as new.


----------



## RobRoy

I had to install a solenoid that is for a safety shut off valve. 










My improvised solo wire pull up in the middle of BFE!


----------



## RobRoy

Changing out old gutters, and a new starter panel.










My supply house quoted me a 5' gutter. I asked for 6', but obviously didn't pay any attention to the quote. Oops. 
Nothing a little 1-1/2" LB can't fix. 










At least the 8' gutter was correct. 










As you can see, it was much overdue!










Almost done.....










And done.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> What do you think Harry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More cathodic protection survey work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pregnant wife and I at my company holiday party. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more CP Survey work.



Nice Truck:thumbup:



When is your wife going to have the quadruplets..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Nice Truck:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> When is your wife going to have the quadruplets..:whistling2::laughing:


I'm happy it's a Ford. :thumbup:

According to the doctor, we are only having 1, and so far everything is healthy. That's all I care about right now.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I'm happy it's a Ford. :thumbup:
> 
> According to the doctor, we are only having 1, and so far everything is healthy. That's all I care about right now.


Good job dad....:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

I had to change out a Temperature safety switch today. 










Calibrating the new switch. 










Testing it real time. 



















Finished up the day changing a 1-1/2 hp motor on a fin fan.


----------



## HARRY304E

What's that 'Jofra'?


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> What's that 'Jofra'?


It's my dry block temperature calibrator. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> It's my dry block temperature calibrator. :thumbup:



Nice.

What does it do?


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Nice.
> 
> What does it do?


Click on the link Harry. It is a good little break down. 

http://www.dmm.ca/ametek-dry-block-principle.html

It calibrates devices such as a thermocouple, an RTD, and other temperature sensing devices such as the temperature safety switch I have here..... Duh:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> Click on the link Harry. It is a good little break down.
> 
> http://www.dmm.ca/ametek-dry-block-principle.html
> 
> It calibrates temperature..... Duh:whistling2:


Good man:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Good man:laughing:


It's a fun piece of equipment to play around with. Everybody always comes up to it with a mind boggling look.:001_huh: "what does that thing do?":thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

Is that a royal service body on the new superduty?


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> Is that a royal service body on the new superduty?


It's a Skelzi. I should clarify that this has been my loaner truck for the last two months. My motor in my Chevy took a shìt, and my lazy mechanics at work are taking their sweet time with it. So I took their truck in the meantime. :whistling2:

The Skelzi body is really nice, and when I do get a new truck, I'll probably go with one.


----------



## RobRoy

Driving out to a remote location on double time to disconnect a generator. 










Here's a better body shot Jlarson. 










Here's the genny. 










While I was there, I changed out this broken disconnect handle for the air compressor, and closed up the gutter. The wind blew this temporary back panel over. :whistling2:


----------



## 8V71

RobRoy said:


> Here's the genny.




I like that orange power unit. It looks old.


----------



## RobRoy




----------



## Bkessler

mov and a neutral line resister?


----------



## Jlarson

RobRoy said:


> It's a Skelzi. I should clarify that this has been my loaner truck for the last two months. My motor in my Chevy took a shìt, and my lazy mechanics at work are taking their sweet time with it. So I took their truck in the meantime. :whistling2:
> 
> The Skelzi body is really nice, and when I do get a new truck, I'll probably go with one.


Ah, when we were looking at 12' bodies they were on the list. Looks nice, looks better then the kniphides.


----------



## glen1971

Bkessler said:


> mov and a neutral line resister?


That's my guess too..


----------



## RobRoy

Bkessler said:


> mov and a neutral line resister?


It's a braking resistor used on our 100/125 HP VFD drives.
I had this one recently start going down on Db thermal (dynamic braking thermal overload shutdown), and it is located right in the middle of where our new drilling rig has been creating 5 new oil wells in a close area. There is an extreme amount of automobile traffic there, even with the $20,000 worth of water the water trucks have been laying on the roads! :blink:

So, I blew out the unit with some compressed air, and she's purring like a kitten now. 

Here is a useful link regarding the braking resistor for those of you that are interested.

http://www.powerohm.com/pdfs/DBCAT00.pdf


----------



## nolabama

Simple cleaning to the brakes. Good info. Thanks for that.


----------



## RobRoy

nolabama said:


> Simple cleaning to the brakes. Good info. Thanks for that.











This was from Sunday night before I blew the dust out of the unit. 









This is right now. I did change out the temp switch, but it is noticeably cooler than before.


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 33417
> 
> 
> This was from Sunday night before I blew the dust out of the unit.
> 
> This is right now. I did change out the temp switch, but it is noticeably cooler than before.


Definately a huge difference! I don't know that I've cleaned too many of them in the past, but will be something to be checking in the spring.. 
Assuming it is on a jack, is it balanced? I know I've had some where the weights are way out and the currents are out to lunch.. Seen a few after they've caught fire from overloading...


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> Definately a huge difference! I don't know that I've cleaned too many of them getting cleaned in the past, but will be something to be checking in the spring..
> Assuming it is on a jack, is it balanced? I know I've had some where the weights are way out and the currents are out to lunch.. Seen a few after they've caught fire from overloading...


Yes, it's balanced within 200lbs, and the weight box is at 17,000lbs right now. No issues with it today.


----------



## RobRoy

Calibrating an H2S Gas Analyzer that I installed last year. 









Easy money









Testing Pressure indicating transmitters.


----------



## RobRoy

New service. Pulling in feeders tomorrow. 









The foundation for a new Rotaflex oil pumping unit. 









It's going to have a nice life here, and with the magic from the 4 conductors I will be feeding here in the morning, it will make us lots and lots of money. 









The most important picture of this electricians day. My healthy baby growing like a weed in my wife's belly.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 33498
> 
> 
> New service. Pulling in feeders tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 33499
> 
> 
> The foundation for a new Rotaflex oil pumping unit.
> 
> View attachment 33500
> 
> 
> It's going to have a nice life here, and with the magic from the 4 conductors I will be feeding here in the morning, it will make us lots and lots of money.
> 
> View attachment 33501
> 
> 
> The most important picture of this electricians day. My healthy baby growing like a weed in my wife's belly.


:laughing::laughing:

WOW!

Thats the best picture on this thread...:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Easy Friday. 










Finished up with some easy label making on my work. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

The wife is officially in her pregnancy nesting phase. 










Sure honey, we can paint the house another color, even though it doesn't need it. 










It is a nice change up, although I hate painting.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

Just wait until you get to do the nursey.

Her: which color should it be perrywinkle or chartruse?

Me: I don't care just tell which color to paint.

Her: why don't you care this our baby. I want you to be involved.

Me: OK perrywinkle.

Her: you're just saying that you don't even know the difference.

And so on and so on.

Good luck brother.


----------



## 360max

RobRoy said:


> The wife is officially in her pregnancy nesting phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure honey, we can paint the house another color, even though it doesn't need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a nice change up, although I hate painting.


...tell your wife she has good taste in the choice of colors, looks great!! Oh, and congrats on the baby gig, hopefully twins !! :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> Just wait until you get to do the nursey.
> 
> Her: which color should it be perrywinkle or chartruse?
> 
> Me: I don't care just tell which color to paint.
> 
> Her: why don't you care this our baby. I want you to be involved.
> 
> Me: OK perrywinkle.
> 
> Her: you're just saying that you don't even know the difference.
> 
> And so on and so on.
> 
> Good luck brother.


Nah, it's going to be fine. She paints as a hobby, so I don't really have to worry about that too much. The color depends on if we are having a boy or a girl. Won't know that for 7 more weeks. She actually has come up with some amazing ideas for our little ones nursery. I can honestly say that I am excited to put it all together. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

360max said:


> ...tell your wife she has good taste in the choice of colors, looks great!! Oh, and congrats on the baby gig, hopefully twins !! :laughing:


Triplets!!!...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Triplets!!!...:laughing::laughing:


I posted the pic that clearly shows one baby. I was wondering before because her morning sickness was so bad. :whistling2:
My buddy has twins, and I think that might be kinda neat.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I posted the pic that clearly shows one baby. I was wondering before because her morning sickness was so bad. :whistling2:
> My buddy has twins, and I think that might be kinda neat.


Well the other four are hiding behind the first one....:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Damn it! I forgot to add that she put the cover plates back on, and i let her know there was a certain way to do it.
Well, she went screws vertical, which is the way i like to put them!:laughing::whistling2:
I guess it was meant to be.:thumbup:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> Damn it! I forgot to add that she put the cover plates back on, and i let her know there was a certain way to do it.
> Well, she went screws vertical, which is the way i like to put them!:laughing::whistling2:
> I guess it was meant to be.:thumbup:


Wow I'm impressed. The Mrs looked at me like I was crazy when I told her the plate screws had to be vertical or it would drive me nuts seeing them crooked.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> Damn it! I forgot to add that she put the cover plates back on, and i let her know there was a certain way to do it.
> Well, she went screws vertical, which is the way i like to put them!:laughing::whistling2:
> I guess it was meant to be.:thumbup:


:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

First time I've been in my office in over a month, and somebody left this on my whiteboard....
I think my reply is fitting?


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 33824
> 
> 
> First time I've been in my office in over a month, and somebody left this on my whiteboard....
> I think my reply is fitting?


Where have you been?


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Where have you been?


I also have a laptop, which is where most of my computing gets done. I have an office, but it's very rare that I have time to actually sit down at my desk, and take care of paperwork. It's only 9am, starting to rain, and I'm already hoping something blows up so I can go fix it! :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I also have a laptop, which is where most of my computing gets done. I have an office, but it's very rare that I have time to actually sit down at my desk, and take care of paperwork. It's only 9am, starting to rain, and I'm already hoping something blows up so I can go fix it! :laughing:


:laughing:

Anything to get out of the paperwork...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> I also have a laptop, which is where most of my computing gets done. I have an office, but it's very rare that I have time to actually sit down at my desk, and take care of paperwork. It's only 9am, starting to rain, and I'm already hoping something blows up so I can go fix it! :laughing:


Glad I'm not the only one who secretly hopes for stuff to break!


----------



## RobRoy

POCO single phased last night, and three of our 125 HP drives continued to run. This was the outcome! :laughing:





































I think it's safe to say that the warranty smoke was let out on these guys!:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

On my way to replace some motors that caught on fire at one of our remote facilities. I will post pics later on today.


----------



## RobRoy

A PLC stopped communicating.....









Maybe it's from this out of service piece of shît being fed from the same 24VDC source?! A typical day.....









Now, back to my project.









This is a setup for a new gas flare.


----------



## electricmalone

Passed this place today...


----------



## RobRoy

I finally upgraded my living room with a new tv, and sound system. I replaced the old 40" LCD Samsung with a 65" Samsung 1080p 240 Hz 3D Ultra Slim Smart LED HDTV, a 3D samsung blu ray player, and a new JBL Cinema soundbar speaker system. Here is the old setup. 










Here is the new setup. I am loving it, and it's been way too long since I've done any home automation. My next step is getting the cable and blue ray boxes in the closet. Maybe next weekend. :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Next72969

RobRoy said:


> I finally upgraded my living room with a new tv, and sound system. I replaced the old 40" LCD Samsung with a 65" Samsung 1080p 240 Hz 3D Ultra Slim Smart LED HDTV, a 3D samsung blu ray player, and a new JBL Cinema soundbar speaker system. Here is the old setup. Here is the new setup. I am loving it, and it's been way too long since I've done any home automation. My next step is getting the cable and blue ray boxes in the closet. Maybe next weekend. :whistling2::thumbup:


 awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS

How are you going to remotely control the cable inside a cabinet? I have a 60" Sony and a Bose Acoustamass home syatem with 5 speakers and the bass box. The Bose's remote is RF not infrared so that could be anywhere, but the cable box and DVR need line of sight.


----------



## ponyboy

IslandGuy said:


> How are you going to remotely control the cable inside a cabinet? I have a 60" Sony and a Bose Acoustamass home syatem with 5 speakers and the bass box. The Bose's remote is RF not infrared so that could be anywhere, but the cable box and DVR need line of sight.


Isn't it called an ir extender or something?


----------



## RobRoy

IslandGuy said:


> How are you going to remotely control the cable inside a cabinet? I have a 60" Sony and a Bose Acoustamass home syatem with 5 speakers and the bass box. The Bose's remote is RF not infrared so that could be anywhere, but the cable box and DVR need line of sight.


Infrared repeaters. The new tv came with one, and I can extend the 8' length with a piece of cat 5, or buy one of these kits on amazon. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-XqCB5Q...3&awdv=m&awkw=infrared repeater&awmt=e&awnw=g


----------



## electricmalone

Try 



 We use these exclusively. The only brand I have found that will not be influenced by any local issues. Extend the eyes up to 100ft with cat5, no issues at all.


----------



## Going_Commando

RobRoy said:


> Infrared repeaters. The new tv came with one, and I can extend the 8' length with a piece of cat 5, or buy one of these kits on amazon. http://www.crutchfield.com/S-XqCB5QiMLri/shopsearch/ir_repeater.html?awcp=1t2&awcr=28921138643&awdv=m&awkw=infrared%20repeater&awmt=e&awnw=g


Buy a Logitech Harmony Ultra or some such. Use your IOS devices as the remotes and it works via wifi. Super slick.


----------



## Switched

Come on Rob....Didn't anything blow up this last week?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Come on Rob....Didn't anything blow up this last week?:laughing::laughing:


Yes, I worked several 13-16 hour days, but I don't get much response on here anymore, and I have a very pregnant wife. My time spent posting pics took a little break. Let me see if I captured any of the madness.


----------



## RobRoy

Just a little burned up.


----------



## Switched

Okay, now time for the explanations of what it does!

Is every piece of equipment monitored all the time? How often or quickly are you notified? How much OT do you have to put in?


----------



## icdubois

Going_Commando said:


> Buy a Logitech Harmony Ultra or some such. Use your IOS devices as the remotes and it works via wifi. Super slick.


2nd this. I have a harmony one and couldn't be happier with it. One touch of a button to watch tv. The remote turns everything on and sets to proper inputs etc.


----------



## icdubois

Rob, do you do any work on any of the actual rigs? Or is just mainly compressor stations and pipe line? I was in the oil field for longer than I cared to be but seeing some of your pics of your job kinda make me want to look in to that field when I get my journeyman.


----------



## RobRoy

Switched said:


> Okay, now time for the explanations of what it does!
> 
> Is every piece of equipment monitored all the time? How often or quickly are you notified? How much OT do you have to put in?


It's a gas flare. They had an issue with it and it burned up. I get notified when it happens. It is a 3 hour drive to get there, so I try to gather what I need from the operators words of wisdom, and pics I ask him to take. I load up the stuff, and order what I don't have, and go take care of it. I typically work a 13-16 hour day when I have to go to one of these remote facilities, which is usually about once a month on average.


----------



## RobRoy

icdubois said:


> Rob, do you do any work on any of the actual rigs? Or is just mainly compressor stations and pipe line? I was in the oil field for longer than I cared to be but seeing some of your pics of your job kinda make me want to look in to that field when I get my journeyman.


I install all the new electrical, and test/maintain the oil pumping units. If you click on my sig link, I have tons of pics of these jobs I have done.


----------



## HARRY304E

Switched said:


> Come on Rob....Didn't anything blow up this last week?:laughing::laughing:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## icdubois

I've looked at many of your threads and posts. Looks like fun btw. But I was wondering if you do any work on the rigs them selves like setting up the automation, calibration, etc.... Of their systems. Have you ever worked in compressor stations or ng pipelines? But I'm guessing that you worK in oil fields. Where as i worked in the natural gas field.


----------



## RobRoy

icdubois said:


> I've looked at many of your threads and posts. Looks like fun btw. But I was wondering if you do any work on the rigs them selves like setting up the automation, calibration, etc.... Of their systems. Have you ever worked in compressor stations or ng pipelines? But I'm guessing that you worK in oil fields. Where as i worked in the natural gas field.


My office is at our natural gas plant. :thumbup:

Are you talking about the drilling rigs?


----------



## icdubois

Yeah the drilling rigs


----------



## RobRoy

icdubois said:


> Yeah the drilling rigs


Nope, they have their own guys. 
636Sparky is one of them. 
He has a guy that handles the run of the mill repairs, while he handles the controls, plc, generators and DC rectification.


----------



## icdubois

Ahh. Which would you rather do if you had a choice?


----------



## RobRoy

icdubois said:


> Ahh. Which would you rather do if you had a choice?


I love my job. I have such a wide variety of things to play with. I've never done the rig stuff, but I can't stand being around them for too long. A lot of bullshít, and extremely messy. Although the electric rooms are pretty tidy. :thumbup:


----------



## icdubois

Yeah I've been on super nasty dirty rigs and then some that when there's down time the rig hands are painting and washing. Normally those light houses are very clean but the nasty rigs you didn't want to go in to their light house as you weren't sure you weren't gonna catch a load from something.


----------



## glen1971

icdubois said:


> Ahh. Which would you rather do if you had a choice?


I have done some rig calls in the past, and they are ok, but I wouldn't want it all the time... Done work in both oil and gas, and each has their pros and cons.. Oil is a dirtier environment to be in, but with the price of oil being up it seems they are into spending more money... Gas is cleaner, but they tend to be a little tighter with cash, unless there is lots of liquids in then they have a better cash flow.. For me the low pressure sweet gas does not yield alot of work, as most sites don't have anything for power on them.. The higher pressure sour sites have more automation and pumps on site, so there is alot more electrical to do.. I prefer to be working on the field side of things, as opposed to being a plant.. Less eyes watching what you do, and the field is alot more flexible to plan a day...


----------



## Meadow

RobRoy said:


> Just a little burned up.


Is that a car ignition coil I see?:001_huh:


----------



## Big John

meadow said:


> Is that a car ignition coil I see?:001_huh:


 Sure as heck looks like it. He said it was for a gas flare, maybe that's the igniter? :confused1:


----------



## RobRoy

meadow said:


> Is that a car ignition coil I see?:001_huh:


It's a 12vdc ignition coil that is powered off of a 12v car battery with a solar charger.


----------



## RobRoy

Gave my close friend this picture frame today. Him and his wife are two months behind us. As you can see, his office is not the office you would want to break into!


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 34391
> 
> 
> Gave my close friend this picture frame today. Him and his wife are two months behind us. As you can see, his office is not the office you would want to break into!


Don't shoot your computer...:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Ordered a new set of Weras. Also got the Chisel set. My last set has lasted for over 2 years I think. 



















Also ordered a new drill index.


----------



## Jlarson

Is that drill index from automation direct?


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> Is that drill index from automation direct?


Haha! Yep:thumbup:
Why not order some tools when getting a bunch of PLC shìt?!:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson

The German unibits are the ****


----------



## guest

tylerb said:


> So how do we get threads to be a sticky? The popularity of this thread alone warrants it.





HARRY304E said:


> A moderator can make it so.


Great idea, and I will make it so. :thumbup:

And I posted this because I wanted to have post #666, :laughing:


----------



## guest

RobRoy, great thread, so I made it a sticky.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Rob, it's plain to see you love your job and your boss has a lot of faith in you.

How long have you been in this job?
What kind of training did it take to break into the position?
And, I suspect the training never stops.

Working the hours that you do, I suspect your wife deserves a a lot of credit for where you are today.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Rob, it's plain to see you love your job and your boss has a lot of faith in you.
> 
> How long have you been in this job?
> What kind of training did it take to break into the position?
> And, I suspect the training never stops.
> 
> Working the hours that you do, I suspect your wife deserves a a lot of credit for where you are today.:thumbsup:


I started doing residential/commercial for my dads company Before i was 18. I went through the IBEW apprenticeship and got onto an oilfield job at the end of my first year. I really enjoyed it, and excelled at it. Fast forward to when I graduated, there was not much work, yet my company didn't want to let me go. 
I had a great opportunity to apply as an Instrument/Electrical Technician for an oil/gas company. (Non union, but still an active dues paying brother)
I took it. It's been 4 years with them. It was great timing that I just went through motor control and instrumentation. 
My company has sent me to several training/certifications. Calibrating/installing TotalFlow gas flow meters, and Cathodic Protection Tester, are some of the training I have done.
Most of the learning is hands on stuff. Learn it, and fix it, maintain it, install it, or we will find somebody else to do it!
I enjoy every day of it too. :thumbup:

I feel so excited I made a sticky. I always hated seeing my thread going to the back pages. 
Thanks for all the support guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## murphy2121

Great reading your posts, thanks for taking the time to do this. Love the trail cam pics by the way!:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

They have found their new home.


----------



## HARRY304E

mxslick said:


> RobRoy, great thread, so I made it a sticky.



Good Man....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> They have found their new home.


Whats the name of that bag?


----------



## RobRoy

RobRoy said:


> My new Veto XL bag. So far, I'm liking it. My other Veto bag finally shít the bed.


Harry, if you would've gone back to page 26, you would see it's the Veto XL. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

I just got one of these drill indexes, I got tired of the metal box type and the plastic clam shell types loosing all their bits in the truck.


----------



## chewy

Jlarson said:


> I just got one of these drill indexes, I got tired of the metal box type and the plastic clam shell types loosing all their bits in the truck.


Got a link? My metal one is nearly trashed. Ideally just need an index that carries 2.5mm, 3.5mm, 5mm, 6mm, 8mm 10mm and 12mm.


----------



## Nuzzie

chewy said:


> Got a link? My metal one is nearly trashed. Ideally just need an index that carries 2.5mm, 3.5mm, 5mm, 6mm, 8mm 10mm and 12mm.


You tried the Evacut Dial-a-Drill? Mind you I like the fact the one above stores bits in the inside as well.


----------



## Jlarson

I don't know where to find a metric index.


----------



## Going_Commando

Jlarson said:


> I just got one of these drill indexes, I got tired of the metal box type and the plastic clam shell types loosing all their bits in the truck.


Those plastic indexes drive me crazy. The bits always seem to evaporate out of the things. My van eats drill bits. Buy a new index, and it is missing the 1/4" and 3/8" bits within days, never to be seen again.


----------



## Ragin Cajun

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 34391
> 
> 
> Gave my close friend this picture frame today. Him and his wife are two months behind us. As you can see, his office is not the office you would want to break into!


 
Looks like my desk.

RC


----------



## jayw

Sigh I couldn't even see the post at the very top, been missing my oilfield fix for weeks...


----------



## RobRoy

So, the pregnant wife is in full on nesting mode now. I'm at the point where momma gets what momma wants. No questions asked. 










I'll start off with the Le Creuset new cookware set that cost us $540!
The set at Costco for $200 would have been great, but I would always hear about not getting the right shít. 
Bottom line is this, the set I bought are amazing!!! They were a great addition. 

Next up....
New dining room table and chairs



















Let's not forget about the new sectional....



















Who am I kidding, I love buying new things, and am about to get comfy and watch Gravity in 3D on my new couch. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Installing some wireless level safety switches at one of our remote facilities. 









First the level switch, and a new flange to accommodate the switch. 









Then the radio switch. 









Had a warning beacon light that burned up. Ordered new parts to repair the burned up fixture, and ordered a new fixture, lamps, and extra green and red domes. These pricey little bastards are almost $1000!


----------



## kered

RobRoy said:


> ......but I don't get much response on here anymore........


Well, I for one, check in on ET daily to see what updates you've posted & have been disappointed not to have seen anything new from you for quite some time 

So you've got one fan here, who really appreciates the time you put into keeping this thread up to date :thumbsup:

*Edit to add.....*

Great to see this thread has finally been given the "Sticky Status" that it deserves :thumbup:


----------



## piperunner

Well Roy keep it up its better than romex work or a tool pouch or some picture of a paddle fan or the famous 200 amp resi service or a remodel on a box store. What we really enjoy is the drill photos that someone just got at homedepo thats really interesting when I can go to the store I see them all the time .

I like to see real electrical work not just talk about what you do or think you can do or answer questions about the code if your in the trade get a code book go ask MH . Personally I wouldt ask anyone here for advise your work its different then commercial and interesting we don't see that everyday . Keep posting I always check it out even if the peanut gallery doesn't trust me they do and they wish they could be doing what you do . Sorry I just had to add that for the special ones on the forum who live to post but never work at work. They just are here all day posting and bitching or impressing everyone who doesn't know any better! this should make there day on a good note .LOL


----------



## glen1971

I always enjoy seeing your pics and brief write-ups too.. Nice to see what else is going on in the patch outside of the the "little bubble" that I work in..


----------



## drspec

piperunner said:


> Well Roy keep it up its better than romex work or a tool pouch or some picture of a paddle fan or the famous 200 amp resi service or a remodel on a box store. What we really enjoy is the drill photos that someone just got at homedepo thats really interesting when I can go to the store I see them all the time .
> 
> I like to see real electrical work not just talk about what you do or think you can do or answer questions about the code if your in the trade get a code book go ask MH . Personally I wouldt ask anyone here for advise your work its different then commercial and interesting we don't see that everyday . Keep posting I always check it out even if the peanut gallery doesn't trust me they do and they wish they could be doing what you do . Sorry I just had to add that for the special ones on the forum who live to post but never work at work. They just are here all day posting and bitching or impressing everyone who doesn't know any better! this should make there day on a good note .LOL


Aren't you just a ray of sunshine this morning?


----------



## pudge565

RobRoy said:


> Installing some wireless level safety switches at one of our remote facilities.
> 
> First the level switch, and a new flange to accommodate the switch.
> 
> Then the radio switch.
> 
> Had a warning beacon light that burned up. Ordered new parts to repair the burned up fixture, and ordered a new fixture, lamps, and extra green and red domes. These pricey little bastards are almost $1000!


God I don't miss frac tanks. Cleaning those things sucks something fierce.


----------



## jza

piperunner said:


> Well Roy keep it up its better than romex work or a tool pouch or some picture of a paddle fan or the famous 200 amp resi service or a remodel on a box store. What we really enjoy is the drill photos that someone just got at homedepo thats really interesting when I can go to the store I see them all the time .
> 
> I like to see real electrical work not just talk about what you do or think you can do or answer questions about the code if your in the trade get a code book go ask MH . Personally I wouldt ask anyone here for advise your work its different then commercial and interesting we don't see that everyday . Keep posting I always check it out even if the peanut gallery doesn't trust me they do and they wish they could be doing what you do . Sorry I just had to add that for the special ones on the forum who live to post but never work at work. They just are here all day posting and bitching or impressing everyone who doesn't know any better! this should make there day on a good note .LOL


Sorry, what?


----------



## pudge565

jza said:


> Sorry, what?


Translation: hes pissed because at anytime he could be replaced by a pipe running monkey.

He likes to see what real electricians do on a daily basis.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25

pudge565 said:


> Translation: hes pissed because at anytime he could be replaced by a pipe running monkey.
> 
> He likes to see what real electricians do on a daily basis.


as could you!....

keep up the good work robroy, big fan of your thread!


----------



## pudge565

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> as could you!....
> 
> keep up the good work robroy, big fan of your thread!


Not really, I am paid for my brain now not my back, anyone can read prints and run pipe, not everyone can trouble shoot industrial controls.

Not to say I am not replaceable at all but I am a little harder to replace.


----------



## Elephante

drspec said:


> Aren't you just a ray of sunshine this morning?


 It seemed like encouraging choice of words....


----------



## Elephante

pudge565 said:


> Not really, I am paid for my brain now not my back, anyone can read prints and run pipe, not everyone can trouble shoot industrial controls. Not to say I am not replaceable at all but I am a little harder to replace.


 yea but have you ever trouble shooted a Gfci in an air conditioned kitchen with a yorkie licking your ankles...?


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> So, the pregnant wife is in full on nesting mode now. I'm at the point where momma gets what momma wants. No questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start off with the Le Creuset new cookware set that cost us $540!
> The set at Costco for $200 would have been great, but I would always hear about not getting the right shít.
> Bottom line is this, the set I bought are amazing!!! They were a great addition.
> 
> Next up....
> New dining room table and chairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not forget about the new sectional....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding, I love buying new things, and am about to get comfy and watch Gravity in 3D on my new couch. :thumbup:



I'll bet the Dog took control of that couch...:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> I'll bet the Dog took control of that couch...:laughing:


There's two dogs Harry. Where's the other?
As of right now, the dogs couch is their bed, which they both enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> There's two dogs Harry. Where's the other?
> As of right now, the dogs couch is their bed, which they both enjoy. :thumbup:



Looks like a Black Dog over near the TV...:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Here's some typical everyday stuff I don't normally include. 










Throwing some eyeballs on how I'm going to install these new ultrasonic level switches.










The electronics were getting ruined due to condensation buildup. The only available port on some of my line heaters, are on the top. These new switches have an isolated junction for the electronics. 










I need to solder this stuff together. 










I'll follow up tomorrow once I get it going. :thumbup:


----------



## 8V71

Nice...double shielded silver plated coax. :thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

8V71 said:


> Nice...double shielded silver plated coax. :thumbsup:


I'm going to show this picture to my friends, and tell them this is what I used for my tv, and that is why the picture is so good.:laughing:


----------



## piperunner

pudge565 said:


> Not really, I am paid for my brain now not my back, anyone can read prints and run pipe, not everyone can trouble shoot industrial controls.
> 
> Not to say I am not replaceable at all but I am a little harder to replace.



Well whats so complex about industrial controls or any controls you guys crack me up . Just remember hot shot I was trouble shooting in the Navy on the Nimitz before you were born . Lets talk about controls kid its all data today you don't have a clue to what controls are or how a electronics circuit works all you do is swap boards or hope it will work . If you cant use your computer your lost . Sorry I just had to add that :laughing:


----------



## jza

piperunner said:


> Lets talk about controls kid its all data today you don't have a clue to what controls are or how a electronics circuit works all you do is swap boards or hope it will work . If you cant use your computer your lost . Sorry I just had to add that :laughing:


Is that actually what you believe? Looks like you're more out of the game than I originally suspected.


----------



## HARRY304E

jza said:


> Is that actually what you believe? Looks like you're more out of the game than I originally suspected.



What he does has gone to his head, it's a great deal he's got down there in Florida, but he would rather beat down those he thinks are not as good as he is, He fears those beneath his ability, because some day they will be better than he is and he will lose his spot on the mountain.

I got kicked off of that mountain a long time ago,,,Thank God.


----------



## RobRoy

I'm sitting at work, waiting on POCO. It's been a long day...

I'll start off here. 










This was as far as I made it, when all of a sudden. 










Changing out another drive that burned up. Not the one in the video. 










I swear I know what I'm doing...










Almost good to go, when all of a sudden...










The braking resistor on the drive burned up too!!!










I'm going to rest my eyes until my poco guy shows up. Been going at it since 6:30 this morning. :2guns:


----------



## HARRY304E

:laughing::laughing:





Here is your video...


----------



## dronai

What caused it ?


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> What caused it ?











Here's one of the culprits...


----------



## Going_Commando

RobRoy said:


> Here's one of the culprits...


And that's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## 8V71

Going_Commando said:


> And that's why we can't have nice things.


Yeah, those evil cable clamps are draining the world's resources and causing economic havoc.


----------



## RobRoy

Added some length to a conduit for a water flow meter. 

Here's a better link to the video I posted earlier. 

http://s867.photobucket.com/user/ro...5D91BA75-F44A-49AB-A973-363FC2622FBB.mp4.html


----------



## Going_Commando

RobRoy said:


> Added some length to a conduit for a water flow meter.
> 
> Here's a better link to the video I posted earlier.
> 
> http://s867.photobucket.com/user/ro...5D91BA75-F44A-49AB-A973-363FC2622FBB.mp4.html


Looks like someone has some blue nuts. :whistling2:


----------



## kered

Question:-

If this thread has been made a Sticky, how come it's dropping off the first page of the forum ?

On pretty much every other forum I look in on, a Sticky Thread stays at the top of the first page.


----------



## piperunner

jza said:


> Is that actually what you believe? Looks like you're more out of the game than I originally suspected.


 Well yes your over rated you think your smarter because you use a fluke to test voltage any monkey can trouble shoot harry can trouble shoot so there you go anyone can read a circuit board schematic its process of elimination .You guys always start it but you cant take it now go test something .:laughing:


----------



## 8V71

kered said:


> Question:-
> 
> If this thread has been made a Sticky, how come it's dropping off the first page of the forum ?
> 
> On pretty much every other forum I look in on, a Sticky Thread stays at the top of the first page.


If you look in the General Electrical Discussion sub-forum, where this thread was started, If should always be at the top there.


----------



## kered

Bing :thumbsup:

Don't mind me, I was having a senior moment, I always hit the "Todays Posts" button, rather than going into the separate sections :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

I thought the sticky would last a little longer...:whistling2:


----------



## jza

piperunner said:


> Well yes your over rated you think your smarter because you use a fluke to test voltage any monkey can trouble shoot harry can trouble shoot so there you go anyone can read a circuit board schematic its process of elimination .You guys always start it but you cant take it now go test something .:laughing:


What?


----------



## 8V71

RobRoy said:


> I thought the sticky would last a little longer...:whistling2:


The quality of everything is going down these days including the glue on sticky-notes.


----------



## pudge565

piperunner said:


> Well yes your over rated you think your smarter because you use a fluke to test voltage any monkey can trouble shoot harry can trouble shoot so there you go anyone can read a circuit board schematic its process of elimination .You guys always start it but you cant take it now go test something .:laughing:


So if I put a PLC with input, output, analog input, alalog output, relay outputs, etc in front of you and inserted a fault somewhere you could tell me what was wrong with it?

Anyone can do it right?


----------



## RobRoy

From last night. 










Just a little burned up. 










Much better....










Ready to rock n roll










Easy Friday.


----------



## randas

Is it just me or is that not an al/cu split bolt


----------



## RobRoy

randas said:


> Is it just me or is that not an al/cu split bolt


Your eyes are not deceiving you.:whistling2:

This is what happens sometimes late at night in the oil patches when I don't have the right parts in an emergency situation. You and I both know that with the amount of cu/al gel on those connections, they will do just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Calibrating gas flow meters. It's pretty easy work, but repetitive. I have 30 to do at one lease, and I always try to beat my time on each meter, but at the same time, you cannot miss a step, and must do everything spot on. If there is a leaky test fitting, my time goes to shít, but I can knock all 30 out in 3 days if I don't get interrupted, which never happens. :whistling2:

Click on this link below to watch the video. 
http://s867.photobucket.com/user/robroyscott952/media/Mobile%20Uploads/trim80A618F4-902E-4B2C-8E1A-BFCC3B31A9B4.mp4.html










Things like this always come up. Dirt built up on fuse holder for control xformer. 480v to ground is no good.


----------



## TOOL_5150

RobRoy said:


> I thought the sticky would last a little longer...:whistling2:


What, its not like it was made by 3M :thumbup:


----------



## piperunner

pudge565 said:


> So if I put a PLC with input, output, analog input, alalog output, relay outputs, etc in front of you and inserted a fault somewhere you could tell me what was wrong with it?
> 
> Anyone can do it right?


Well lets see analog would be voltage input or output input would be your sensor or sending device that's monitoring or sensing sends a voltage of say millivolts to 5 volts of what ever to PLC lets say a signal its a switch integrated IC chip basic AN OR circuits turns on or off by voltage might be a simple + or - they change states by input . All a PLC does is turns on or off 
gives you a output to what ever you input to it a on off switch or a anolog reading by voltage . No input means something is bad before PLC no output could be both the PLC or the input . So whats the big deal .

A computer is nothing less than a switch just like a PLC 
AND OR NOR there states change wow that's high tech 
integrated chips or microprocessors to its all the same go play with your ipod thats more high tech .


----------



## jza

piperunner said:


> Well lets see analog would be voltage input or output input would be your sensor or sending device that's monitoring or sensing sends a voltage of say millivolts to 5 volts of what ever to PLC lets say a signal its a switch integrated IC chip basic AN OR circuits turns on or off by voltage might be a simple + or - they change states by input . All a PLC does is turns on or off
> gives you a output to what ever you input to it a on off switch or a anolog reading by voltage . No input means something is bad before PLC no output could be both the PLC or the input . So whats the big deal .
> 
> A computer is nothing less than a switch just like a PLC
> AND OR NOR there states change wow that's high tech
> integrated chips or microprocessors to its all the same go play with your ipod thats more high tech .


What?!


----------



## pudge565

jza said:


> What?!


Yup he doesn't understand a PLC. I bet he would be confused as **** with a non relay output card when his device fails to operate and he takes a measurement to find "120" on the wire. I wonder how many times he would change the device.


----------



## jza

pudge565 said:


> Yup he doesn't understand a PLC. I bet he would be confused as **** with a non relay output card when his device fails to operate and he takes a measurement to find "120" on the wire. I wonder how many times he would change the device.


For all I know he may have a very good understanding of PLC's, but I certainly can't understand him! :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY305E

kered said:


> Question:-
> 
> If this thread has been made a Sticky, how come it's dropping off the first page of the forum ?
> 
> On pretty much every other forum I look in on, a Sticky Thread stays at the top of the first page.



Just click on the General Electrical Discussion page it's always up top.:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

I got called here today, because the compressors keep jacking on and off.....










Hhhhmmmm, nobody told me about the new varec valve that was installed yesterday!



















So I did what I had to do, and made it right again. The new sensing line hookup did not fix the problem, I was just showing off my tubing install. :whistling2:
The weights on the varec valve were hooked up backwards. 










I ordered a new display for a controller that burned up due to water damage. This was the old display.


----------



## murphy2121

Could you give a quick explanation on how those Varec valves work?


----------



## RobRoy

murphy2121 said:


> Could you give a quick explanation on how those Varec valves work?


Sure. 

Varec Regulators are diaphragm operated and weighted lever controlled, highly sensitive gas control valves. The regulators are designed for automatically maintaining a constant downstream pressure. They are widely used in vapor recovery systems and gas blanketing systems to maintain a slight positive pressure on the tanks.

Line pressure as sensed through control line piping is applied to one side of the diaphragm. This pressure acts against balance weights to open and close (regulate) the plugs within the double ported valve body.
As line pressure upstream of the regulator begins to rise above or fall below the set point of the regulator, the valve will "throttle" as required to maintain this set pressure.

Hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## murphy2121

Yeah cheers, nice write up there. Tell me and it might just be me, but when you took that job on, you must have had a few sleepless nights thinking about how the hell your gonna fix some of the issues you come across?


----------



## RobRoy

murphy2121 said:


> Yeah cheers, nice write up there. Tell me and it might just be me, but when you took that job on, you must have had a few sleepless nights thinking about how the hell your gonna fix some of the issues you come across?


To be honest, I was super excited. I went from working for an electric company with many other electricians, for years that, contracted for oil companies, to being the oil companies electrician.:thumbup:
I already knew what was out there, and I knew that I'd have a great adventure as long as I keep my head up.


----------



## Jlarson

RobRoy said:


> The weights on the varec valve were hooked up backwards.


Fitters aren't generally known for their direction reading skills.


----------



## RobRoy

Calibrating transmitters....










When all of a sudden....




























The POCO went to primary metering, and some of these old meter cans haven't been changed out to fused disconnects yet.

Just a typical day. :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

Broken gai tronics phone.


----------



## glen1971

What's the phone used for? Haven't seen one like that before... Calling into a control room?


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> What's the phone used for? Haven't seen one like that before... Calling into a control room?


Yes, you can also page people throughout the plant. They mainly use them at the front/back gates to call the control room. Those little bastards are over $1000 each!  they sure are proud of their product.


----------



## Jlarson

Those phone boxes are pretty crappy. We replaced a bunch at chemical plants cause they all discolored really quick and a lot cracked.


----------



## pudge565

Jlarson said:


> Those phone boxes are pretty crappy. We replaced a bunch at chemical plants cause they all discolored really quick and a lot cracked.


We have quite a few of those at our pet food plant, not that particular model but gai in those plastic box things. Most of the plant is a washdown area though.


----------



## RobRoy

While calibrating these gas flow meters, I will also change out the manifolds if they are in bad shape.


----------



## HARRY304E

Looks like the Milwaukee did one hell of a job...:laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Prepping the garden. 



















I should have put some chicken shìt in there, but it's grown fine this way for years.


----------



## RobRoy

Started off adding a circuit in one of our server rooms for some comm equipment. 










Then I had to add a pressure switch to give them status when this vessel is dumping liquid.



















Then a tree fell and broke a fitting.


----------



## ponyboy

RobRoy said:


> Started off adding a circuit in one of our server rooms for some comm equipment.


 Tisk risk robroy. 406.5(c). Tear it all out!


----------



## RobRoy

ponyboy said:


> Tisk risk robroy. 506.5(c). Tear it all out!


That section is not in the 2008 code book, so I see no violation. :whistling2:
Please elaborate. :thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy

RobRoy said:


> That section is not in the 2008 code book, so I see no violation. :whistling2: Please elaborate. :thumbup:


406.5(C) Receptacles Mounted on Covers. Receptacles mounted to and supported by a cover shall be held rigidly against the cover by more than one screw or shall be a device assembly or box cover listed and identified for securing by a single screw.

I'm willing to let it slide because you do bomb work though


----------



## pudge565

RobRoy said:


> That section is not in the 2008 code book, so I see no violation. :whistling2:
> Please elaborate. :thumbup:


I didn't find a (C) in the 11 either. I think its a joke.


----------



## ponyboy

Shoot sorry. 406 not 506.


----------



## RobRoy

ponyboy said:


> 406.5(C) Receptacles Mounted on Covers. Receptacles mounted to and supported by a cover shall be held rigidly against the cover by more than one screw or shall be a device assembly or box cover listed and identified for securing by a single screw.
> 
> I'm willing to let it slide because you do bomb work though


Good thing there is now critical equipment plugged in there, and cannot be moved. :whistling2:

Also, good eye:thumbup:


----------



## pudge565

ponyboy said:


> 406.5(C) Receptacles Mounted on Covers. Receptacles mounted to and supported by a cover shall be held rigidly against the cover by more than one screw or shall be a device assembly or box cover listed and identified for securing by a single screw.
> 
> I'm willing to let it slide because you do bomb work though


Well dang it your post said 506.5 (C)


----------



## ponyboy

pudge565 said:


> Well dang it your post said 506.5 (C)


I know I know. I'm just keeping you guys honest


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> Good thing there is now critical equipment plugged in there, and cannot be moved. :whistling2:
> 
> Also, good eye:thumbup:


Glad I'm not the only one who cheats on those. Nothing like trying to hold that tiny nut with my fat fingers.


----------



## RobRoy

I blame it on the fact that the last time I did an install like that was months ago. :whistling2:


----------



## T&K

scameron81 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who cheats on those. Nothing like trying to hold that tiny nut with my fat fingers.


I feel ya on that. 5/16" magnetic nut driver really helps. Still way better than the type you have to break the mount out of though. (I forget the brand)


----------



## murphy2121

RobRoy said:


> Started off adding a circuit in one of our server rooms for some comm equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had to add a pressure switch to give them status when this vessel is dumping liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a tree fell and broke a fitting.


The last picture there, what exactly is that?


----------



## glen1971

murphy2121 said:


> The last picture there, what exactly is that?


A photocell.. Just lowered it from where it was on the broken conduit to the fitting to stop it from having to be repaired after the next tree falls again... A photocell installed this way is whole lot easier to repair than replacing the GUAX..


----------



## pudge565

T&K said:


> I feel ya on that. 5/16" magnetic nut driver really helps. Still way better than the type you have to break the mount out of though. (I forget the brand)


Steel city of I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Work Safe

Hello everyone, looking for some assistance. We have been tasked with replacing some 25 year old panels in a live refinery. Out the bottom of each of these panels is a 2 inch pile and then a poured seal. We would like to break the seal and have used grinders, chisels and hammers in the past. We are looking for ideas on how we could do this job without placing people at risk. A device like a nut splitter is what we were thinking, mechanical device that one has more control over while splitting the seal.
Any suggestions?


----------



## RobRoy

Work Safe said:


> Hello everyone, looking for some assistance. We have been tasked with replacing some 25 year old panels in a live refinery. Out the bottom of each of these panels is a 2 inch pile and then a poured seal. We would like to break the seal and have used grinders, chisels and hammers in the past. We are looking for ideas on how we could do this job without placing people at risk. A device like a nut splitter is what we were thinking, mechanical device that one has more control over while splitting the seal.
> Any suggestions?


I always use two single jack hammers. It works like a champ. Always take out the plugs, and you can stress crack them pretty easy there with a cold chisel. 

In the future, if you have a question like this, please start your own thread, as this one is all about me. :whistling2:
Welcome to the forum. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Put in a new LED rotating beacon light today. 



















Then I poured some EYS. 










Getting this pumping unit ready to rock and roll.


----------



## murphy2121

Forgive me for not knowing this, but what do you mean by EYS?


----------



## 360max

murphy2121 said:


> Forgive me for not knowing this, but what do you mean by EYS?


----------



## Jlarson

I bet that Fed Sig becon was $$$$$$$$$ :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Jlarson said:


> I bet that Fed Sig becon was $$$$$$$$$ :laughing:


 I also got a rebuild kit for the now obsolete one that burned up, plus two extra globes. I'm about to drive home from a callout, and I will post some pics from the last few days.


----------



## RobRoy

Had a pressure safety switch fail....



















So, I eliminated both with my DPDT switch. :thumbup:










This was just an awesome view from up top of an oil pumping unit. You can see that this is a busy place right now. :laughing:










Now, the last pic I have here, is really the only one I give a fück about right now. 
My baby girl, growing like a weed!


----------



## HARRY304E

That's why you work so hard Daddy...:thumbup:







RobRoy said:


> Now, the last pic I have here, is really the only one I give a fück about right now.
> My baby girl, growing like a weed!


----------



## pudge565

RobRoy said:


> Had a pressure safety switch fail....
> 
> So, I eliminated both with my DPDT switch. :thumbup:
> 
> This was just an awesome view from up top of an oil pumping unit. You can see that this is a busy place right now. :laughing:
> 
> Now, the last pic I have here, is really the only one I give a fück about right now.
> My baby girl, growing like a weed!


Once again congrats on the baby. Get used to opening the wallet a lot, I hear you just can't refuse a daughter's puppy dog face.


----------



## Next72969

RobRoy said:


> Had a pressure safety switch fail.... So, I eliminated both with my DPDT switch. :thumbup: This was just an awesome view from up top of an oil pumping unit. You can see that this is a busy place right now. :laughing: Now, the last pic I have here, is really the only one I give a fück about right now. My baby girl, growing like a weed!


 congrats!! First one?


----------



## RobRoy

Next72969 said:


> congrats!! First one?


I've had two step kids for the last nine years:thumbup:. This is my first blood one. :thumbup:

I am super excited.


----------



## Next72969

RobRoy said:


> I've had two step kids for the last nine years:thumbup:. This is my first blood one. :thumbup: I am super excited.


 best of luck man.. My little girls about a year and a half .. Non stop action


----------



## RobRoy




----------



## glen1971

Nice pics Rob! Keep 'em coming!! 
The one with the tank and the one with the rig next to the drive help show the size of what exists in the oilfield to those who have never seen it!


----------



## jefferyb_2

I just read thru this entire thread. Very cool. Congrats on the baby.


----------



## RobRoy

jefferyb_2 said:


> I just read thru this entire thread. Very cool. Congrats on the baby.


Just out of curiosity, how long did it take you?


----------



## jefferyb_2

RobRoy said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long did it take you?


 Probably a couple hours, but I was flipping back and forth between other things.


----------



## cotes17

I just read through the entire thread too. Very interesting and excited to see what gets posted each day


----------



## RobRoy

Nothing too exciting today. Changed out a bad analog input card today. 










This was a project that was finished recently. I don't think I posted any pics. It was a busy time. It's for a new gas flare.


----------



## RobRoy

Getting this pumping unit ready for startup. Getting whatever I can taken care of before they stand it up. Installing the load cell cable with it like this, saves me from having to do it in a lift. 










Called out last night. Had a bad gate driver board in a drive. 










Today, a blower motor was tripping the overloads. 










Hhhmmmmmm, I wonder why???










It's a good thing a have a nice surplus of backup motors.


----------



## HARRY304E

Just pile them up in the back of the truck...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

cotes17 said:


> I just read through the entire thread too. Very interesting and excited to see what gets posted each day


Good stuff.....


----------



## Jlarson

That style Leeson motor is good for that. We replace a lot of them.


----------



## RobRoy

This is called a speed sentry. It deals with several controls on the pumping unit. The on/off/reset, vibration shutdown, and some proximity sensors are a part of this. 










This is my junction box that ties in all of the electrical on the pumping unit. 










Standing the unit to set onto the pad. 



















Hooking up the 125 horsepower moyy


----------



## glen1971

Rob.. Is that a vertical pumping unit? Haven't seen one looking like that before and wondering...
Thanx..


----------



## HARRY304E

Whats that thing..?:blink:


----------



## RobRoy

Haha, I fell asleep mid post. 

Continued.....

Hooking up the 125 HP motor




























Then I thought I was all set to go home, and do the startup in the morning for this oil pumping unit, (Harry) :thumbup:, when I got the call for a waste water pump not working. .....

Here's link with a little info on these units.

http://www.weatherford.com/weatherford/groups/web/documents/weatherfordcorp/WFT003213.pdf










An IGTB, (insulated gate-bipolar transistor) for those of you wanting to read about them., blew up.


----------



## LGLS

RobRoy said:


> My baby girl, growing like a weed!


Ayuh... you mean twins, there's TWO kids in this photo.































































































Just kidding! :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

That's what one of my operators told me. He has twins. :laughing: I've been to every doctors appt with the wife, so I am very aware of what's going on in there. :thumbup: Could you please edit your post, so that people don't have to scroll down half a page to get to the next post on this thread.


----------



## MTW

Arrrghh! You connect motors with ring terminals and nuts/bolts too? I have to do it that way and work and I can't stand that method.


----------



## Big John

Y'all do the "nut-and-bolt" method of termination, too, eh?


----------



## MTW

Big John said:


> Y'all do the "nut-and-bolt" method of termination, too, eh?


Did you read my post right above yours? :blink:


----------



## Big John

MTW said:


> Did you read my post right above yours? :blink:


 Whoops. Sometimes I'm bad at reading things.


----------



## MTW

Big John said:


> Whoops. Sometimes I'm bad at reading things.


:wallbash:


----------



## LGLS

RobRoy said:


> That's what one of my operators told me. He has twins. :laughing: I've been to every doctors appt with the wife, so I am very aware of what's going on in there. :thumbup: Could you please edit your post, so that people don't have to scroll down half a page to get to the next post on this thread.


I would but the edit feature is no longer available to me.


----------



## RobRoy

IslandGuy said:


> I would but the edit feature is no longer available to me.


I still appreciate the humor. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

Good old fashioned tape voodoo. :laughing:


----------



## NC Plc

Man I love this thread.


----------



## RobRoy

RobRoy does some residential. :whistling2:
My friends wanted some wall sconces in their bedroom. 









For those of you wondering, I am very capable of wiring up 3way dimmers. They wanted them switched separately. :whistling2:
Yes, I used plastic, old work boxes. :thumbup:
If it makes you feel any better, all of my junction boxes are metal in the attic. I put in several can lights years ago when they remodeled. 










Proof that they work. :laughing:










All of that quality work for $200. They get the friend price.


----------



## That_Dude

RobRoy said:


> All of that quality work for $200. They get the friend price.


I'd charge more for having to look at that ugly quilt while I work. jk. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

That_Dude said:


> I'd charge more for having to look at that ugly quilt while I work. jk. :laughing:


Haha, I covered their bed up with that. Nobody wants drywall dust all over their shìt. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Sorry guys, but I have been super busy. I still have some stuff to post, I just haven't had much time. 

This morning, I had to change out this leaking valve on our sales gas line. 



















Then I had to change out a guard probe on a vessel. It is a level switch that prevents the water out valve from dumping on a level safety low condition. 










I had to verify that the not so new replacement I had worked properly. 




























After I take the pregnant wife b-day shopping, I'll post some more frond tge last 2 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> RobRoy does some residential. :whistling2:
> My friends wanted some wall sconces in their bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you wondering, I am very capable of wiring up 3way dimmers. They wanted them switched separately. :whistling2:
> Yes, I used plastic, old work boxes.
> If it makes you feel any better, all of my junction boxes are metal in the attic. I put in several can lights years ago when they remodeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that they work. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of that quality work for $200. They get the friend price.


No RMC on that Job?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> This morning, I had to change out this leaking valve on our sales gas line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The only thing I've noticed that I'd critique would be to change the order of your fittings.. If you have the seal, then the LBY then the union, changing out the valve (or other end device) in the future is just a matter of undoing the union..
Just a thought...


----------



## RobRoy

Setting pressure and temperature safety switches on a new line heater. 



















Then I started running conduit for a new pressure indicating transmitter for tank pressure. 



















The start of my conduits journey.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Rob, do you have installation drawings showing where poured fittings need to be?

Do you use safety barriers? 

Good work!


----------



## Big John

There's some sort of black crap all over those wirenuts! :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Rob, do you have installation drawings showing where poured fittings need to be?
> 
> Do you use safety barriers?
> 
> Good work!


There is drawings, but I've been in this area long enough to know where the classification changes are. I always check if I am unsure. Last month I worked with the engineers doing updating all of the facilities drawings. It consisted of opening up every enclosure, verifying starter size, motor size, breaker size, fuse size, wire size, conduit size, and where the conduits go to. We also went over classification changes. I might post part of the stuff the emailed me. You can see the classification changes on these drawings. 

What do you mean by safety barriers?


----------



## RobRoy

Big John said:


> There's some sort of black crap all over those wirenuts! :whistling2:


The tape was some that my daddy learned me quite some time ago. Then the IBEW was even more adamant about it. Then my current boss yells and has veins popping out of his forehead when I don't use tape. 
So I use tape. :laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

RobRoy said:


> There is drawings, but I've been in this area long enough to know where the classification changes are. I always check if I am unsure. Last month I worked with the engineers doing updating all of the facilities drawings. It consisted of opening up every enclosure, verifying starter size, motor size, breaker size, fuse size, wire size, conduit size, and where the conduits go to. We also went over classification changes. I might post part of the stuff the emailed me. You can see the classification changes on these drawings.
> 
> What do you mean by safety barriers?


Sounds like you guys stay on top of things.

Safety barriers look like 1/2 space circuit breakers. They limit power in control wiring so ignition is not possible. Kind of like Class 2 wiring.


----------



## RobRoy

This is a typical test/calibrate transmitters on our pipeline day. 




























Son of a bítch! This is why you wear gloves.


----------



## glen1971

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Safety barriers look like 1/2 space circuit breakers. They limit power in control wiring so ignition is not possible. Kind of like Class 2 wiring.


Like an IS Barrier? (Intrinsically Safe)


----------



## MTW

Big John said:


> There's some sort of black crap all over those wirenuts! :whistling2:


As we know, the only truly safe and secure way is to use ring terminals and then nuts and bolts before tape is applied.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

glen1971 said:


> Like an IS Barrier? (Intrinsically Safe)


....yes


----------



## glen1971

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> ....yes


I know up north we only use IS barriers where the controller requires it. The most common place I've used them is on some gas compressor panels... 99.4% of the controls that I've worked on are not listed as IS...


----------



## NC Plc

RobRoy said:


> This is a typical test/calibrate transmitters on our pipeline day. Son of a bítch! This is why you wear gloves.


You should see how dirty working on my engine gets you haha.


----------



## RobRoy

NC EET said:


> You should see how dirty working on my engine gets you haha.


I love working on engines. I have 3 in my driveway, and 5 in my garage. :thumbup: 
I normally wear rubber gloves when I have the potential that I did there. Nothing a couple squirts of starting fluid didn't take care of. :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

I got called out earlier today because an oil pumping unit kept shutting down on low speed. I knew I'd have to adjust the lower proximity sensor, (it counts the holes in the brake to get the strokes per minute)










I am setting this transmitter up for my project I posted the conduit going over the wall. Yes, that's my beautiful, pregnant wife making me dinner in the kitchen. I better hurry up!:laughing:










Looks like it needs to be calibrated too. 










And it's almost time to eat.


----------



## LARMGUY

Cool stuff McDuff!


----------



## RobRoy

Finished up the pressure transmitter install. 




























Dirty, nasty shít I had to take apart to get my fitting installed. 


















I install this setup on the transmitter so I can test the safeties quarterly on this transmitter. 










In case you all were wondering/doubting me, here's the proof that after I landed it in the PLC, it worked. So, this is for the pressure on the tank vapors. As you can see, it is at .68"h2o. For those of you wondering, 1 psi, is 27.6799048425" h20.









This is just me being a pure badass, enjoying my beautiful weather, getting paid a shít ton of money to do what I love. It is Earth Day/my wife's bday, and I am about to take out her and all her fam that's here from up north to her favorite restaurant. I have been drinking, so I hope this was a damn clear post.


----------



## RobRoy

I have been wanting to build this light man for a while. I had to pick up some plywood for one of the wifes art projects, so I gathered up my material. 




























So, what do you guys think?


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

RobRoy said:


> I have been wanting to build this light man for a while. I had to pick up some plywood for one of the wifes art projects, so I gathered up my material.
> 
> So, what do you guys think?


Def going have to steal that one. I think I will use a raised metal cover though for the full industrial feel.

I won't ask to see the UL listing.


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> Def going have to steal that one. I think I will use a raised metal cover though for the full industrial feel.


I was going to do that, but already had the other crap.


----------



## jefferyb_2

I like that. I may have to make something like that.


----------



## Big John

RobRoy said:


> ...So, what do you guys think?


 I like it. And I'll also start the pool at $5 that within a year the missus makes you move it to the basement. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Big John said:


> I like it. And I'll also start the pool at $5 that within a year the missus makes you move it to the basement. :laughing:


Good thing I don't have a basement! :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

I changed it up. 










It looks much better this way.


----------



## LGLS

Creative? Yes. Man cave worthy? Absolutely. Living room table? No.


----------



## Going_Commando

That's fricken cool. I'm gonna have to steal that as well. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

IslandGuy said:


> Creative? Yes. Man cave worthy? Absolutely. Living room table? No.


To each, their own. I see it as a part of my history, of who I am, of how my family has such a great house to live in. I am an electrician, and I build a cool robot looking lamp for my living room. :whistling2:
In all serious though, this was made for my bedside table light, and now my stepdaughter wants one for her desk too. :thumbup:


----------



## MTW

RobRoy said:


> To each, their own. I see it as a part of my history, of who I am, of how my family has such a great house to live in. I am an electrician, and I build a cool robot looking lamp for my living room. :whistling2:
> In all serious though, this was made for my bedside table light, and now my stepdaughter wants one for her desk too. :thumbup:


Don't pay any attention to Island Guy. He is just a reincarnated troll from years past.


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> I changed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks much better this way.


Finally,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, a use for a handy box.....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## MTW

HARRY304E said:


> Finally,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, a use for a handy box.....:laughing::thumbup:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Meadow

RobRoy said:


> I changed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks much better this way.


That awesome! I could actually see that going viral on the web.


----------



## MTW

meadow said:


> That awesome! I could actually see that going viral on the web.


I plan on making one now. :thumbup:


----------



## electricmalone

MTW said:


> I plan on making one now. :thumbup:


 Ditto. Grey non tamper duplex for me
EDIT: grey non tamper USB duplex... Perfect for my nightstand... My son will love it, wife will hate it!!


----------



## electro916

I have everything at my shop to make one, good project for a rainy day like tomorrow, I have a P-S usb/recpt to use up. It will be my nightstand light.


----------



## glen1971

You could build a family to accompany it out of stainless tubing.. A 1/4", a 3/8" and one 1/2"...


----------



## RobRoy

Installed some new fire eyes inside of a tank battery. 










Also, a new magnetic level switch on a NGL Vessel.


----------



## 8V71

MTW said:


> I plan on making one now. :thumbup:


What size SE cable will you be using for the arms and legs? :whistling2:


----------



## MTW

8V71 said:


> What size SE cable will you be using for the arms and legs? :whistling2:


:no::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> You could build a family to accompany it out of stainless tubing.. A 1/4", a 3/8" and one 1/2"...


That would be too hard. :laughing:


----------



## glen1971

RobRoy said:


> That would be too hard. :laughing:



And not mention expensive... I was thinkin more along the lines of a bender built one, but that one is cool!


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> And not mention expensive... I was thinkin more along the lines of a bender built one, but that one is cool!


Hey, I bent 4 90s:whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

I just got my Nitebeam HP3 (1800 lumen) flashlight, and the 900HLR (900 lumen) headlamp. I am waiting very impatiently for the sun to go down now!!!!










My good old Streamlight ultra stinger (300 lumens) on the left. It is still a great flashlight, but the new ones totally dominate. 



















I got the Duracell in a 2 pack (500 lumens) with 6 C batteries included, from Costco for $25. It is brighter than the Streamlight, but is not rechargeable, although it could be.


----------



## RobRoy

Here's the Duracell focused into the corner of my backyard. 










Here's the Streamlight ultra stinger. 










Here's the Nitebeam 900HLR headlamp. 










Here's the Nitebeam HP3. 










Hands down, for $138, these two flashlights kick some major áss, and I can't wait until I get to use them at work!:thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Well, I have been super busy lately. I've been spending most of time here. 










I have captured some of the crap I've been working on lately though, so here it goes. 










Phase loss relay failure at a remote valve station. 










Pumping unit failure, and it broke my seal tite feeding the vibration switch. 










I got tired of my negligent operators, (there are a certain few), that rather than call me, start trying to adjust things on these line heaters. This was my solution after I corrected all of the problems. 










Setting up some new TotalFlow gas meters.


----------



## glen1971

Love the label for your operators!!


----------



## RobRoy

Finishing up this project. 










If you are wondering what's going on here, I am hooking up a control valve, and some emergency shutdown valves. The control valve is operated by a 4-20mA / 6-30psi I/P transducer. The emergency shutdown valves are held open, with valve status going back to the PLC. 



















Some of the guts of the operation.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin

Do ever use valve positioners or just I/P's on your control valves?


----------



## RobRoy

scameron81 said:


> Do ever use valve positioners or just I/P's on your control valves?


We have some in the field, but have mostly used I/P's on our control valves.


----------



## wickedostrich

RobRoy is famous I looked at that set on amazon and his review was on there!

By 



 on May 6, 2014
Verified Purchase I am an oilfield electrician, and often work at night. These two lights are amazing. I was using a Streamlight ultra stinger. I paid more for that flashlight than I did for both of these. They both have great light output, and are very well built.
I received my order 4 days after ordering. I highly recommend this setup.


----------



## RobRoy

Drunk driver hit a power pole last night.......










Piping change on a water cut monitor on our oil out line. 










I made it a little bit easier for removal/cleaning purposes on this go around. It was in a terrible position before, having the firing facing the bottom of the vessel.....


----------



## RobRoy

I helped my stepson build a speaker for his physics project. The thing bumped pretty good when we had it hooked up to his phone.


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy said:


> I helped my stepson build a speaker for his physics project. The thing bumped pretty good when we had it hooked up to his phone.



Good Job Dad...:thumbup:


----------



## pjholguin

Hello, 
How is going? I have ? for you. What type of medium to drive your pneumatic devices? OFA(CDA) or N2?

Nice thread...really enjoy following it.
All my best to you and your family.
God Bless, Pjholguin



[WQUOTE=RobRoy;1290063]Finishing up this project. 










If you are wondering what's going on here, I am hooking up a control valve, and some emergency shutdown valves. The control valve is operated by a 4-20mA / 6-30psi I/P transducer. The emergency shutdown valves are held open, with valve status going back to the PLC. 



















Some of the guts of the operation. 



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## RobRoy

pjholguin said:


> Hello,
> How is going? I have ? for you. What type of medium to drive your pneumatic devices? OFA(CDA) or N2?
> 
> Nice thread...really enjoy following it.
> All my best to you and your family.
> God Bless, Pjholguin


Thanks, we mostly use a simple air compressor/air dryer setup, with secondary filter traps built into the regulators, as you can see in the pictures. The air mostly gets to the devices dry. :whistling2:


----------



## RobRoy

So, the engineers want to try out an ESP. (Electrical Submersible Pump)
This is a trial run here. They have used them in the past here, with no success. Baker Hughes is supposed to have a new setup, so we are giving it a shot. 










Taking the existing 480 volts and putting it in this micro drive. 



















It then goes into this transformer, where we step up the voltage.


----------



## HARRY304E

Who makes the red level?


----------



## RobRoy

HARRY304E said:


> Who makes the red level?


That there is a cheapy from harbor freight. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

RobRoy said:


> That there is a cheapy from harbor freight. :thumbup:


Bahahahaha!!!!:laughing:


----------



## christrician

I'm new to the oilfield. When and why do you have to use sealoffs? I heard because of the gas.


----------



## That_Dude

RobRoy said:


> That there is a cheapy from harbor freight. :thumbup:


RobRoy uses HF tools? wat. :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

christrician said:


> I'm new to the oilfield. When and why do you have to use sealoffs? I heard because of the gas.


I would highly recommend learning about classification zones. 

https://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_id=9884&p_table=standards

I would learn it thoroughly, so when you are installing conduit, you don't make a potentially costly/hazardous mistake by not knowing when an EYS is required. Print up some literature about it, and read it like it's your favorite book. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

I had to fix the ignitor on a gas flare this morning.
I get it down the smart way. 









This is what I had to repair. 









Happy Fathers Day everybody! Me and my little girl a long time ago. It seems like just yesterday. She loves that I was an all star ice hockey player, because whenever we go skating, I am a big showoff. :thumbup:











Apparently my new little girl made me a card today too.:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 37083
> 
> 
> I had to fix the ignitor on a gas flare this morning.
> I get it down the smart way.
> 
> View attachment 37084
> 
> 
> This is what I had to repair.
> 
> View attachment 37085
> 
> 
> Happy Fathers Day everybody! Me and my little girl a long time ago. It seems like just yesterday. She loves that I was an all star ice hockey player, because whenever we go skating, I am a big showoff. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37086
> 
> 
> Apparently my new little girl made me a card today too.:laughing:


Love it, she will be on your case soon...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Black Dog said:


> Love it, she will be on your case soon...:thumbup::laughing:


 Which one Harry!









My 13 year old is creeping up on me. She's already 3 inches taller than her mom. But her mom is 5' too short!:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy said:


> Which one Harry!





:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laughing: WooooHoo!:thumbsup:


----------



## RobRoy

Black Dog said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laughing: WooooHoo!:thumbsup:


July 23rd my friend. I'll be on a nice diaper changing vacay!:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy said:


> July 23rd my friend. I'll be on a nice diaper changing vacay!:thumbup:


Good man Dad,,,,,,,:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy said:


> Which one Harry!
> 
> View attachment 37087
> 
> 
> My 13 year old is creeping up on me. She's already 3 inches taller than her mom. But her mom is 5' too short!:thumbup:


Thank god she does not need a shave like you:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobRoy

Sometimes this sparky has to take a few minutes, relax and breath, and enjoy life. This pic is of a very busy man with a lot on his mind, taking a break from working on his garden with his dog, enjoying a nice beer buzz, and amazing so cal weather.


----------



## RobRoy

I've been pretty busy lately. A lot of things happening at work, and our little girl is due in less than a month. 
Here's the last project I finished up.


----------



## Black Dog

Good man.

I hope your wife has and easy time when the day comes..:thumbup:


----------



## pjholguin

First my best wishes for you and your family; my fifth grandchild was born 
5JUN2014...it's so awesome!

Quick questions: In the image of the transfomer 's High side bushings, are the
smaller conductors connected to the bushings going to the PTs? Do they feedback to your SCADA? What MMI software do you use? Oops HMI...LOL!




RobRoy said:


> I've been pretty busy lately. A lot of things happening at work, and our little girl is due in less than a month.
> Here's the last project I finished up.


----------



## Black Dog

pjholguin said:


> First my best wishes for you and your family; my fifth grandchild was born
> 5JUN2014...it's so awesome!


Congratulations..:thumbup:


----------



## pjholguin

Thank You!



Black Dog said:


> Congratulations..:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

pjholguin said:


> Thank You!


You're welcome...


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy , You out there?


----------



## StevieScott

Hello, 
Yes, split seal is the best and the easiest way to convert any packed pump to a mechanical seal.
Split seal is the one seal that every consumer wanted. 
As, we know that no one wants to take the pump apart just to fix a leak and hence this must be the main reason that people continue to use packing.


----------



## NC Plc

RobRoy said:


> View attachment 37083
> 
> 
> I had to fix the ignitor on a gas flare this morning.
> I get it down the smart way.
> 
> View attachment 37084
> 
> 
> This is what I had to repair.


Hey, something I'm actually familiar with being posted in this thread. :laughing:


----------



## FlyingSparks

Hope you don't mind me taking a stab at your design.


----------



## Local 103

RobRoy said:


> Nothing out of the ordinary here..... Right???


Ah I don't miss those days , playing with packing and cement. I worked in Boston's oil farms in Everett and revere. Fun fun


----------



## Black Dog

Calling RobRoy......:thumbup:


----------



## lortech

*are you trained as a instrumentation mechanic?*

This would be more of a career move for me then just a electrician apprentice. I have been a aircraft mechanic, Avonice Electronics Collage graduate, IT support "its what I do now but it is very very compeditive and youth driven". 

How did you get to the point in your life? Are there plenty of jobs in this field?
Where did you obtain your speical training?

Is this a STABLE career? 





RobRoy said:


> Today was an easy day. :thumbup:


----------



## RobRoy

Well everybody, I didn't disappear as some of you may have hoped. I've been really busy lately, and that is a very bold understatement. 
My last day as an oilfield electrician is on Wednesday. What I mean by this, is I have moved onto a better company. I still am going to be an oilfield electrician, but probably not for too much longer, as they have expressed great interest in moving me into a management position in the next year or two. 

Until that day, I'll still photograph my work. I will post my latest project here. Sorry for the hiatus.


----------



## dronai

Congrat on your promotion, and move. Enjoy your skinny azz now before it gets fat !


----------



## RobRoy

dronai said:


> Congrat on your promotion, and move. Enjoy your skinny azz now before it gets fat !


Thanks! But this skinny white boy is in shape for a reason. Type 1 diabetes since I was 4. 










This is how I typically spend a Saturday night. A nice solo bike ride through the mountains!
If I get fat, I'll be on my death bed soon after!


----------



## RobRoy

As you can see in this picture, I have an amazing reason to stay healthy and live a long life!!:thumbup:


----------



## dronai

That's young ! My brother got it when he was 14, I heard that was typical. I was a Surfer most of my life, but I got into racing bikes for a few years, made it to Category 2 road racing. Also did one mountain bike race, and got 2nd in my division, which wasn't the pro division. That was at a ski resort at altitude ! Fun times, but so many miles of training to be able to compete. This was before my Electrical career took all my time. I think I stayed at 200-250 miles a week for a long time.


----------



## lortech

*What kind of corrosion is this?*

The pipe is corroded from exfoliation corrosion? galvanic corrosion? looks like the corrosion swealed into the pipe? My corrosion knowlege goes by what I learned in Aircraft technical training.




Local 103 said:


> Ah I don't miss those days , playing with packing and cement. I worked in Boston's oil farms in Everett and revere. Fun fun


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy said:


> As you can see in this picture, I have an amazing reason to stay healthy and live a long life!!:thumbup:


Congratulations pops!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lortech

I would love to do that kind of work  I assume this work is in California?
So what are the steps need to work in a simular role in the oil field doing Precision Testing Calibration of insterments and electrical work ? 

I love field work and worked on a high stomry flightline repairing $9 million dollar helicopters in the United States Airforce. Love going out in the field and doing the emergency repairs to bring them back. Unfortuanly, these jobs were far and few between when I was younger and aviation as whole is very recession sensitive work to stay employed in.


----------



## pjholguin

Congratulations, you have a beautiful daughter, and on your move.
Darn that always happens, all skilled guys move on up to a white shirt.
I hope that works out for you.

I am a fellow blood glucose fighters, since 2000. Staying healthy is the way to go, I have three daughters and five grandbabies...Be sure to smell the roses on your jounery though life.

God Bless you and family,
Patrick

P.S. Keep on posting those projects! Thank you for sharing!



RobRoy said:


> As you can see in this picture, I have an amazing reason to stay healthy and live a long life!!:thumbup:


----------



## glen1971

Congrats on the new addition to your family and your promotion!

Hopefully you got to pass on some of your knowledge and skills to someone, so that kind of workmanship and knowledge doesn't fade away once you get behind a desk!


----------



## RobRoy

glen1971 said:


> Congrats on the new addition to your family and your promotion!
> 
> Hopefully you got to pass on some of your knowledge and skills to someone, so that kind of workmanship and knowledge doesn't fade away once you get behind a desk!


Thanks. :thumbup:
I'm not moving up just yet, I just moved on board with the #1 producing oil company in California, and I'm quite certain #1 in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog

Hey: You need to take a little out of the top of that off set...:whistling2:











:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Black Dog

RobRoy said:


> As you can see in this picture, I have an amazing reason to stay healthy and live a long life!!:thumbup:


Hey Dad, where have you been?

Happy Thanksgiving!:thumbup:


----------



## Holt

Knock knock!!!! Anyone there?


----------



## sparkylocal3

I've got about 16 bags of the pop and mix Chico (the ones that look like caulking guns) from a job I did for Nat Grid about 2 years ago anybody interested in purchasing them?


----------



## ce2two

RobRoy said:


> Thanks. :thumbup:
> I'm not moving up just yet, I just moved on board with the #1 producing oil company in California, and I'm quite certain #1 in the US. :thumbup:


Supervisor friend said OILrefineries require no real experience..i asked about instramentation he gave "The deer in the head lights look,that said it all"..


----------



## glen1971

ce2two said:


> Supervisor friend said OILrefineries require no real experience..i asked about instramentation he gave "The deer in the head lights look,that said it all"..


Reminds me of a guy that I met in school that asked me "How many houses have you wired?" I said "None.." He asked "How do you know anything?".. I said "How many gas plants have you ever built? They all have a service, lights, receptacles and switches.." The wind was taken out of his sails.. lol...


----------



## Meadow

RobRoy said:


> Well everybody, I didn't disappear as some of you may have hoped. I've been really busy lately, and that is a very bold understatement.
> My last day as an oilfield electrician is on Wednesday. What I mean by this, is I have moved onto a better company. I still am going to be an oilfield electrician, but probably not for too much longer, as they have expressed great interest in moving me into a management position in the next year or two.
> 
> Until that day, I'll still photograph my work. I will post my latest project here. Sorry for the hiatus.


 
4160 volts?


----------



## Cow

meadow said:


> 4160 volts?


The Fluke meter says 2573v? But, I'm not sure if that's a voltmeter or a megger with a 2500v test voltage now that I think about it...?


----------



## Jlarson

That's a Fluke 1550 insulation tester.


----------



## Ragin Cajun

RobRoy,

You seem like a real "hands on" guy. Management? Will you survive behind a desk and lots of politics?

RC


----------



## Black Dog

Calling RobRoy............................


----------



## Switched

Black Dog said:


> Calling RobRoy............................


Yes... I live vicariously through the work a lot of you do! Keep posting the pics of cool stuff that isn't a service change or new recessed cans.... I see that crap too much!


----------

